# OP spoilers.



## Memos (Sep 27, 2010)

Temporary.


----------



## Atlantic Storm (Sep 27, 2010)

*Verification:* _Confirmed_
*Source:* _AP Forums_
*Credits:* _Aohige_

“Is this the grown-up Luffy!?” “Is the training over!?”
“The force coming from Luffy’s eyes, isn’t this the Color of Conquerer that Rayleigh showed!?”

As for the last note by Oda,



> “Thanks to all, I was able to rest very well. Thank you for the great time I enjoyed.
> My fuel tank is full now!! The New World Arc will be heading towards the end of the story of One Piece.
> As I ponder about the new adventures, it’s so exciting I feel like I’m starting a new serial!
> Please Llook forward to the adventures in the last sea “New World”!


Jump 44 Cover of Jump & Front color pages.
24 pages for the start of the new arc.

*Image(s)*


----------



## abcd (Sep 28, 2010)

> フィ→胸に大きな傷跡、長袖
> ゾロ→右目に傷跡、腹巻健在
> ナミ→髪伸びて乳成長
> ウソップ→ムキムキで髭
> ...


from ap forums

Trans Steven AP


> Luffy--big scar on his chest, long sleeves.
> Zoro--scar on right eye, haramaki wrap is fine.
> Nami--longer hair, bigger boobs
> Usopp-beefed up with whiskers
> ...



A comparison with chapter 1


zoro zoom


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 28, 2010)

From Aohige of AP forums:

348 ：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい [↓] ：2010/09/28(火) 17:08:18 ID:3SGoVKAdO
本編にゾロ出てないから腕は不明
チョッパーの帽子は元のに水色のを被せただけだった

あとはバレ師さんに頼んだ！

Zoro's not in the chapter, so I don't know about the arm.
As for Chopper's hat, he's just wearing blue over his regular hat.

The rest, I'll leave it up to the usual spoiler providers.


----------



## XMURADX (Sep 28, 2010)

Bigger and clearer spread


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)

.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## Ciupy (Sep 28, 2010)




----------



## mykillbrian (Sep 28, 2010)

i'm not sure if this is true or fake:


*Spoiler*: __ 



http://onepiece-spoilers.blogspot.com/2010/09/prediction-by-keiran.html


----------



## Edward Newgate (Sep 28, 2010)

> Boa: It'll be alright, Luffy. All your favourite foods have been loaded onto the ship <3 ... I think I'll make a great wife because I'm so attentive <3
> ?: Rayleigh... Half a year ago... Returned. He's definitely waiting anxiously for you on Sabaondy
> ??: Essentially... A year and a half...




*Spoiler*: __ 





Brook: Manager!! I'm going to make today my last live!!! 





*Spoiler*: __ 





Sanji: WOMEN <3





*Spoiler*: __ 





Straw Hat Pirate Crew
(TN: kanji too blur) Monkey D. Luffy & (TN: cut off) 





*Spoiler*: __ 





Nami: Kyaa!! Long time no see, Usopp~~~~!! What's this~~~!! You've gotten pretty buff~~~~!!





*Spoiler*: __ 





Robin: Brook's live...??
Robin: "Straw Hat Pirate Crew"... Nakama Reunion (TN: guessing, it's kinda blur)?
Robin: Just what is going on here...?
Robin: Soul King?? 





*Spoiler*: __ 





Chopper: Zoro and Sanji sure have become chummy over the 2 years~ But why aren't they talking to me? Hmm?





*Spoiler*: __ 





Usopp: Sorry, but I
Usopp: Have graduated ahead of you and Chopper from the "Weakling Trio"!!
?: Oi, kid!! This couldn't be (TN: the rest is cut off)
??: Let's change the shop! (Tn: the rest is cut off)


----------



## Yamucha (Sep 28, 2010)

"Sanji": ... thrown away... (TN: really too blur to read, might be totally off on even these 2 words)
"Robin": Well, whatever
Box: Straw Hat Pirate Crew (Zoro, Sanji, Robin, Chopper)


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Confirmation of something in 3D:


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Sep 28, 2010)

Translation by aohige of AP forums:

page 1

???: Luffy!
Luffy: Yeah, I'm coming.

Narration: Two years have pased since the War between Marine HQ and Whitebeard pirates took place.
This is the Rusukaina island, north west of the Amazon Lily

Luffy: Time went so fast.... 2 years already, huh?


page 2-3
Marguerite: The Ship's ready! We can set sail any time!
Luffy: Yeah, thanks!

Luffy: Hey! Look carefully... these are my friends!
Lion: !!!

Hancock: Haha... impressive.
Sonia: He's become the boss of this island
Luffy: Because I became friends with them, I didn't get the chance to eat them! They look delicious...

Hancock: It's alright Luffy! I've got all your favorites loaded on the ship!
Don't you think someone so thoughtful would be perfect as your wife...?
Luffy: I'm not going to marry you! But thanks for the food!
Hancock: Oh, you're so awesome even when you're so cruel..!

Sonia: Rayleigh left half an year ago, so I'm sure he's waiting for you at Sabaody.
Luffy: Yeah, I finished all the basics in one year...
(at the animals) Looks like I'll be parting both you guys and this island now...

Luffy: Alright, let's go!

page 4
Grand Line Sabaody Archipelago

pirate: All those pirates that survived through the travel of the first half of GrandLine have gathered here again....
It was exciting 2 years ago when guys like Kid and Drake all gathered here!
Now that generation is causing ruckus in the New World.....
I wouldn't say it's as impressive this time, but we do have a few bounty heads over 100million berry again...

pirate: But it's qutie surprising... after two years of hiatus, and everyone thought them dead.. the Straw Hat pirates suddenly showed up on this island!
And they're looking for crewmates...!! They want to expand their crew and wreck havoc at the New World!
I get shivers just thinking about it, maybe I'll ask them to let me in!


page 5
civilian: Can't you do something about it!?
civilian: The ticket is sold out, what, did you expect it not to!?
It's great star "Soul King" Brook is having the final Live of his World Tour here on this island!! The concert is already packed!!

Brook: Hey Manager, I'm making this the BEST LIVE EVER!!
Longarm Managers: Oh, please do!! The TD (tone dial?) sales is at the peak, selling over millions!
You're now the king of the Soul Music industry! Listen to these cheers!!

Brook: Tell you what... before the live, I have something important to tell you!!
manager: what's that?


page 6
33rd Grove, Sabaody Park Concert Hall "Shabondy Dome"

crowd: Brook! Brook!!

BOOOOOOOOOOOONNNNEEEEEEE

Brook: Hey!
crowd: It's the Soul King!!!
Brook: Cuz I'm a bone!!!
crowd: Kyaaa!! Brook-sama!!
guard: Bring the stretcher!! We got people falling unconcious everywhere!!
Brook: Let's make this!! The best!! Anniversary!!!

(btw, Brook's speech isn't his usual "polite gentleman" speech, he's talking trashy like a rock star)

page 7

Sabaody 44th GR

BEEP - [WOMAN - LOCK ON] BEEP

Sanji: Women!!!!!
This island has.... real ladies I've dreamed about day in and day out!!
Viva Sabaody!!! I NEED LADY~~~~!!!!!

okama: We part here Sanji-kyun! We're gonna miss you! Hopefully we'll meet once again somewhere!
Sanji: The hell I will!! But thanks for bringing me here, and give my gratitude to Iva. See ya!!

(-kyun is a otaku slang of -kun, used when addressing a cute boy)


page 8
okama: He's as wild as always! Hey did you know? Boys always act mean to ones they love!
I can't... I can't forget about him!!
Sanji: Just wait for me, Namiswaaaaaan!! Robin chaaaaaan!! Your man Sanji have returned from Hell!!

Meanwhile, at a bar...

Bartender: did you hear? They moved the Marine HQ.
Nami: Isn't it at Marineford, near this place?
Bartender: They exchanged the location with G1, which was on the other side of Red Line.
The new Fleet Admiral after Sengoku has shown his determination by locating the HQ right in the sea where the Yonkou are!
But because of that, the threat from the HQ being near has lessened in the 2 years... and this island has gained many lawless areas....
Nami: Oh so that's why.... It seemed to me this place has gotten rough compared to two years ago...

???: Eh!? Did I hear you right!? Bounty of 55 million berries....!?

page 9
BAM!!

pirate: gyaaa!!!
Fake Luffy: Go read the poster again... I said MINIMUM of 70 million berry.
I'm not going to make talks with pirate captains with any less than that.... how did you even get to this place with a bounty like that?
Get lost, you piece of trash!! I'm the son of the revolutionary Dragon!!
Fake Nami: heheh
pirate: ....damn!!!
Fake Sogeking: We have no use for useless ones like you... we're chosen pirates!!
We're on a whole another level than you, don't think anyone can just join us!!

[Pirate StrawHat Pirates Captain Monkey D Luffy & his crew (Sogeking, Franky, Nami)]

pirate: Damn, that Strawhat Luffy is ruthless...
pirate: yeah, but it's to be expected... they have achivements...

Fake Luffy: Hey Franky, how many do we have?
Fake Franky: Looks around 100 men... three pirate groups have joined us completely, with 10 bounty heads.

page 10
Fake Luffy: And of those, two of them are famous rookies!!
The "Wet haired" Cariboo and "Bloody" Koriboo
270 million (? blurry) and 190 million bounty head pirate captain brothers.
Dohahaha, those guys are quite useful!
We'll need to collect more underlings... hey bartender, more booze!!
Oh, and you over there... woman. Stop drinking in solitude, come over here!
Hehehe... that's a fine one.

Nami: No thanks. I'm waiting for a man.
pirate: She refused...!!
Bartender: (Hey, you should listen to him!! That man over there is Strawhat Luffy!!
He's a nutcase that charged in at the war 2 years ago!! You've heard of him, right!?)
Fake Sogeking: Hahahaha, waiting for a man!? I bet he's a weakling that would cry and beg for mercy if he hears Captain Luffy's name!!
Hurry up and come over here already!

page 11
Nami: I'm going to say this just once more.
I said, you're no good for me, and I'm not going to drink with someone like you.
Got it? Strawhat.... who again?

Fake Luffy: I said Strawhat Luffy!!
pirates: oh crap...!!!
Fake Nami: Alright then, I'll narrow it down to two choices for you.
Are you going to answer Captain Luffy's offer? Or do you want to die?
Oh, and I'm a bounty head as well. I'm known as "Cat Burglar" Nami. Don't piss me off!!

Usopp: Hissatu Green Star......!!

page 12
Usopp: "Devil"!!
Fake Nami: Gyaaa!! What's this!?
Fake Luffy: What the hell is this!? Plants!?
Fake Nami: Help me, Captain!!
Fake Luffy: Stay away from me!!

Usopp: So will you drink with me, babe?
Nami: Oh~~!! Usopp, it's been a long time!! What's with you!! You're gotten a bit buff!!
Usopp: Ow!! And you've gotten even more... endowed....!

Fake Franky: What the? That puny looking man is the man she was waiting for!?

page 13
Nami: You did that!?
Usopp: Yeah, that's my new weapon Pop Green!! I didn't spend the last 2 years staring off into the sea you know!
I'm sorry, but I'm graduating the "Weak Trio" with you and Chopper!!
I've become a warrior who's never surprised of anything!!

Fake Sogeking: Hey brat, you didn't cause this did you!?
Usopop: Whaaaat!? Sogeking!? How !?
Nami: Usopp, ignore him...

Nami: Let's change the bar! I have something to ask you too!
Fake Luffy: What bastards!! Who the hell do you think I am!!
Usopp: What!? Luffy!?
Bartender: Excuse me ma'am, you haven't paid yet!!


page 14
Fake Luffy: Bring them back, or I'll lose face!!
Fake Nami: What's with these black soap bubbles?
Bartender: Ma'am, the bill!!
Fake Luffy: What's this.... clouds??

BOOOOOOOOOOMMM THUNDERRRR

Fake Luffy & co: GYAAAAAA!!!!
Nami: ... And so, I got these new technology, and...
Usopp: Are you serious? You were on a sky island?

Fake Luffy: ...... find those two, and shoot them to death!!

page 15
Sanji: What!? The first one here is that stupid swordsman!?
.... Damn, our restart is gonna have some storms coming.

Shakky: And Franky-chan was the second. He came around 10 days ago, and went to the ship right away
Sanji: Oh good, so Sunny is ok?
Rayleigh: Of course, not a scratch on it, and coating is finished. "He" did a great job as well.

Duval: I don't regret this injury of honor!!
Flying Fish Riders: Yeah!! One Year for full recovery!!

Sanji: I didn't realize you're so honorable. I thank you, Duval.
Duval: What's that? Handsome!? Ahahahaha, I'm just returning you the favor, young master!
Rainy day, windy day... strong pirates came after that ship constantly, and I fought them off day after day, and getting injured in the process, and....
Shakky: And Nami-chan came third,
Sanji: NNNNAMISAAAAAN!! Where!? Where is she!?
Shakky: She was bored, so she went out to shopping
Duval: He's no longer interested in my heroic tales!?

page 16
Shakky: 4th one was Usopp-chan, he came three days ago and went out to the town....
Fifth one was Chopper-chan, who came yesterday, and then you.
Sanji: (Nami-san is shopping Nami-san is shopping....)
Shakky: Brook-chan came today for his live performance, so there's 7 crew including yourself on this island now.
Sanji: Live?

Rayleigh: That leaves just Nico Robin and Luffy.
It's normally a very hard task to just arrivef at this island. You got one hell of a crew there, I'm glad all of you seem to arrive here fine!
Sanji: Yeah, but I'm surprised that you were training Luffy... he must be amazingly strong now
Rayleigh: I haven't seen him in half an year either. I'm looking forward to his further growth!
Sanji: Oh god what kind of growth has Nami-san gone through in two years!! (nosebleed)
Rayleigh: Hey... you alright?

page 17
???: This is Sabaody Archpelago... I've found Nico Robin
???: Don't kill her. Make sure to bring her back
Robin: I hope I lost them....
(Brook's Live? Strawhat Pirates crew recruit?)
Just what is going on here.... "Soul King"??


----------



## Ciupy (Sep 29, 2010)

From Aohige which found his last refuge on AnimeSuki  :

page 18

47th GR

Chopper: hey, Zoro! Sanji! Robin! What's up, it's been a long time!
In the two years, you two have gotten so close Zoro and Sanji!
But how come you won't even talk to me? Hm? You embarassed? Ahahahahaha

Fake Zoro: (He's following us... what's with this speaking racoon!?)
Fake Sanji: (I've been telling you, look at this!)

Wanted Poster

Chopper: Hm?


page 19
Fake Sanji: (It's the real "Cotton Candy loving Chopper" 50 berry (pet)!! He must have been abandoned by his crew before they died, and been living as a stray all this time...)
Fake Zoro: (So it's following us thinking his masters have returned, right? Then we should abandon our fox, and keep the real one! Having the same pet will give us more beliavability!)
Chopper: You guys changed somewhat! Well that's fine with me!

[Strawhat Pirates Zoro, Sanji, Robin, and Chopper]

Fake Robin: We're gonna keep it?? What does it eat?
Fake Sanji: Cotton Candy, of course!
Fake Robin: We don't have any!
Shoo! Shoo!! Go away! (at the fox)
Chopper: !?
Fake Robin: Come here, Chopper! I got a cucumber for you!
Chopper: ....you look frightnening, Robin!


page 20
???: Now is the time!
Fake Robin: What?
Chopper: Oh, Robin!!
Fake Sanji: What!? Hey, Nico Robin!?
Chopper: Oh my god~~~! Robin's been abducted!! It must be the Kidnappers!!

???: This is Sabaody Archpelago! We have captured Nico Robin!!
Although a fox that's biting her and won't let her go is with her as well!

[12th GR]

Robin: ......... I better hurry up, I wonder if everyone's there already....


page 21
[Marineford - former Marine HQ
Marine division base G1]

Marine officer: The Strawhat Pirates are at Sabaody Archpelago!?
Marine: Yes sir... apparently they are recruiting crewmates...
Marine officer: Contact the HQ! If he really is alive, this is a grieve situation!! Gather the forces immediately!
Marine: Yes sir!

[Sabaody Archpelago]
pirates: he's shot!!

Long nosed pirate: Why did you suddenly fire!? What did we do to you!?
Fake Luffy: I said I'm sorry, just a mistake. I'm looking for a pair like you... a man and a woman with a long hair and long nose.
....Huh? You're not gonna tell me you have a problem with me, do you?
Pirate: ...... !!
Fake Luffy: Looks like you do. [BLAM!!]
pirates: .....!! That Strawhat Luffy is terrible!!


page 22
pirates: (Hey, hang in there! We'll carry you to the hospital right away)
Fake Luffy: Look for them!! Find those two and make an example out of them!!

Luffy bumps into Fake Luffy, and Faker falls

Luffy: Oh, did I bump into you? Sorry! Cya!
pirates: What the hell, doesn't he know who Strawhat Luffy is? He's dead!

Fake Luffy: Hold it there!!!
Luffy: ..... hm?


----------



## Danchou (Sep 30, 2010)

The scans out. Enjoy your first OP chater in a month.


----------



## αshɘs (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## Idol (Oct 4, 2010)

Spoiler PICS of 599:


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 4, 2010)

*Franky: Yeah, Rayleigh's skill is quite impressive! 
We can easily reach the depth of the sea with this!! Never knew such amazing technology existed*





*Oda comment: Sorry, I made a mistake on Zoro's scar in the cover of the first episode. 
It's supposed to be on the left. Ahahaha.* (oh,Oda,you..)





*Franky: It's you, Robin! The SUPERRRR Archologist of our gang!
Robin: ............. you haven't changed, Franky (smiles)*


----------



## Scott90 (Oct 4, 2010)

*Chopper: I'm dissapointed with you guys!! I'm gonna save her even if I have to do it alone! Wait for me, Robin!*


----------



## Yamucha (Oct 4, 2010)

Behold! The cleaned up image of Zoro.


----------



## abcd (Oct 5, 2010)

> Originally Posted by Aohige_AP  View Post
> Hancock is cute lol
> She says she won't say good bye
> 
> ...


               ...                       ...


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 5, 2010)

Aohige_AP said:


> Ahahaha, lol
> But keep in mind she's the one that readied those for Luffy, and said she's not giving him a farewell.
> So the ammunition for speculation is still there.
> 
> _*Edit: Chapter title is The Nine Pirates (like The Seven Samurai)*_


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 5, 2010)

Posted by Aohige_AP



> Mr.T is back
> 
> Someone asked about an earlier spoiler revealing the new fleet admiral, and T confirmed that new Fleet Admiral hasn't been revealed yet
> 
> Also, chapter ends where Zoro shows up


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 5, 2010)

From ohana:

599　九人の海賊

船の上にてハンコに変装してもらうルフィ。
ハンコのコート貰う。
口ひげは断るルフィ。
ここまでしか送れない。とハンコ
また会いてえもんな！と言うルフィ
プロポーズ？勘違いハンコ

シャボンディにて
偽ルフィが、ルフィにごちゃごちゃいちゃもんつける。
それでも、ごめんな。しか言わないルフィ
偽ルフィ拳銃発砲。
覇気で攻撃を交わす。ルフィ
偽ルフィ失神。周りの通りすがりポカーン

シャボンディ17
ロビンがサニー号を見つけると、フランキーが
フランキーは坊主。手はなんか凄い機械化してる。
再会を喜ぶロビンとフランキー
ロビン『レイリーたちには会ってきたわ。』バーにはまだルフィだけが現れていない。

盛り上がるブルックライブ

偽ルフィ偽ウソニ偽サン偽ゾロ＋チョッパー
チョッパーが、偽ルフィに偽ロビンがさらわれた事を告げる
偽ルフィ　ほっとけ運命だ。
見そこなった俺一人で助けに行く。とチョッパー走り出す。

シャボンディ66　海軍駐屯基地
海兵『46番GRに一同が会する模様』と。あの偽ルフィ達の募集用紙を見てあわただしくなる。
そこに戦闘丸登場。
小さいコマで
サニー号にロビン　フランキ
どっかで話しこむ　ウソップとナミ
歩くサンジ
走るチョッパー
ビブルカードを見るルフィ

42GR
漁師に魚安くわけてくれ。とサンジ
漁師のおっさん　えらいことしてしまった～とそわそわ
刀3本腰にさしたあんちゃんが　暇だから釣りして～って直に漁船だすから先に
乗って待ってろって言ったんだ。
サンジ『髪が緑で刀が３本腹には腹巻きか？』
漁師『そうだよ！――　で　片目でな！！知り合いか？』
『先に乗ってろっていったのに、となりのデケー海賊船にのって寝てるじゃねーか
そっちじゃねーって叫んだんだけど起きやしねえ　時遅く海賊船はみるみるコーティング船で海底 　へ
ありゃ魚人島まで　　いっちまったよ。。。』
サンジ　ぶつくさ。集合場所には一番乗りしたとおもったら結局これか～～～
そこで周りが騒ぎ出す。
海面がぼこぼこ～～～　壊れたボロボロになった船が上がってくる

通行人　コーティング失敗か？　カイオウ類にやられたか？　船に誰かいる！

ゾロ刀を閉まって
ゾロ『乗る　　船を　　　間違えた！！！』

終わり★サーセイ。
両腕ちゃんとあるけど、どうやらゾロは左眼は見えなくなったみたいだね

Translation by aohige of apforums:

first half

Chapter 599: The Nine Pirates

Luffy is on the ship, and Hancock is disguising him
Hancock gives Luffy her coat
Luffy says no to fake mastouche
Hancock says this is as far as she can take him
Luffy tells her he wants to see her again
Hancock misunderstands that as a marriage proposal

Back to Sabaody
Fake Luffy is talking trash to Luffy
Luffy only says I'm sorry to him
Fake Luffy fires his gun at Luffy
Luffy uses haki to dodge the attack
Fake Luffy is unconcious, everyone in the area is astonished

Sabaody 17GR
Robin finds Sunny, and Franky is there.
Franky is bald. His hands are very mechanical.
Robin and Franky enjoys their reunion
Robin tells him she met Rayleigh and others already.
Only Luffy hasn't shown up at the bar yet

Brook Live concert is going well

Fake Luffy, Fake Usopp, Fake Sanji, Fake Zoro, and Fake Chopper
Chopper tells Fake Luffy that (Fake) Robin has been abductetd
Fake Luffy tells him to leave her be, that was her fate
Chopper says he's dissapointed with them, and runs off to save her

second half of ohana

Sabaody 66GR Marine base
A marine reports the Strawhats are gathering at 46GR, as they look at the fake Luffy's recruit poster
Sentoumaru appears.

Small panels of Robin and Franky on the Sunny
Usopp and Nami are talking with each other somewhere
Sanji is walking
Chopper is running
Luffy is looking at the Vivre card

42GR
Sanji asks the fisherman to sell him fish cheap
The fisherman is agitated, it seems he had made some grave mistake..
He tells Sanji a young man with three swords wanted to fish because he was bored,
and the fisherman told the young man to get in the boat and wait for him.
Sanji asks if it'sa green haired man with 3 swords, and haramaki around his waist
Fisherman: Yeah, that's correct! And he's one-eyed! You know him?
I told him to wait on the boat, but he got on the big ship next to it and fell asleep
I yelled out to him that that's the wrong ship, but he won't wake up.
The coated pirate ship started submerging... they went to fishman island!
Sanji is muttering about how Zoro got there first, but he still ended up getting lost

That's when a commotion started at the harbor
Bubbles started bursting on the surface of the ocean, and a broken ship floats up
Crowd wonders if the coating failed, or if it was attacked by Sea Kings.
Then they notice someone in the ship

Zoro sheathes his sword
Zoro: I got on the wrong ship!!

End. Sorry.
Zoro has both arms, but looks like he can't see with his left eye.


----------



## Yulwei (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 6, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



I'm going out of order. Here's what I could come up with for Sentoumaru's page: 

Sentoumaru: We're heading out now. 
Grunt: "Ah, Sentoumaru-san!"
Sen: "Bring along PX-5 and PX-7." 
Grunt: "Eh!? The Pacifista are coming too?"
Sen: "Of course, isn't the Straw Hat crew heading there? Within these 2 years, they'll have become much stronger. This archipelago is where all sorts of Rookies always gather. 

Two years ago, the reason behind Kuma's strange behavior went under investigation. He was supposed to have lost all free will, yet his oddities continued. 

Keep in mind that the Straw Hat crew will definitely reunite some time today at this archipelago! Let's go!!"

*Cue flash panels of all SHs but one*

Note: He still refers to Kuma with "-kou" in respect.

AAAAGGHH!! Ow...





*Spoiler*: __ 



Drunk half assed Zoro/Sanji stuff。

42 GR

Sanji: Yo old fisherman! Catching any fish today? Give em to me cheap.
Fisherman: Ahhhh!!!
Sanji: What?s the prob?
Fisherman: He went off!! The green haired lad!
Sanji: Green haired?did something happen?
Fisherman: This has turned into something big?
Fisherman: I mean?the truth is, a dude with three swords came in and was like??I?m bored, I want to fish?!!! I told him there was a fishing boat leaving soon so to board it ahead but?
Sanji: He had green hair, and three swords?did he have a wrap around his stomach?
Fisherman: Oh!! Yes that?s it!! And one eye!! Do you know him?
Sanji: One eye?.?
Sanji: Is this the guy?!
Fisherman: Ohhh!!! That?s him!! This lad!! Is he your friend?
Sanji: mmmm?.welll?.how to put it?I know the guy.

Dudes: The giant pirate ship?in two!!
Dudes: Look!!!
Zoro?(maybe the dudes): Going ahead and doing a thing like that?
Dudes: Someone is on the ship!!
Sanji: What?so he came back. Well, whatever is fine.
Zoro: Tch?..I got on?the wrong boat!!





*Spoiler*: __ 



Luffy: Yeah!! Thanks for everyone everybody!!
Marguerite the pointless: fufuf?we?re praying for your good luck!
Hancock: And?I have one request of you?
Luffy: What is it? I don?t want to marry you.
Hancock: No?could you go on ahead without saying?farewell?
Luffy: What!! I never said that to anyone. I want to see you again!!
Luffy: I?m really headed off now!!
Pointless amazons: Later Luffy, definitely!!
Luffy: Later!!
Hancock: He said he wants to meet me again?is this by any chance?a proposal?!
Nyon: NO!


----------



## left4lol (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## left4lol (Oct 6, 2010)




----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 20, 2010)

]*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige
510 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/20(水) 14:00:21 発信元:211.3.111.156 
ではタイトル　
601話　ROMANCE　DAWN　～for　the　new　world～
　　　　　　新しい世界への冒険の夜明け

扉絵はナミとサギ(鳥)がポーカーかなんかしてる。

このサギはワルサギ(アラバスタで出てきた奴)

あぁ・・・・偽ﾙﾌｨは戦闘丸にやられたかｗ


今週は熱い展開だと思います！

Translation by aohige of ap forums:



> T's short blurb
> 
> Chapter 601: Romance Dawn
> 
> ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2010)

Chapter 601: Romance Dawn

Cover is Nami and a egret (the swindler bird in Alabasta) playing poker 

Fake Luffy got taken out by Sentoumaru.
This week was a pretty exciting chapter


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 20, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige

516 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/20(水) 14:11:49 発信元:211.3.111.156
偽ルフィは2600万の賞金首三枚舌のデマロ・ブラック

ＰＸ5を覇気を纏った

JETピストルで一撃で破壊！！！！！
ゾロサンジも合流して二人で一撃でもう一体のＰＸも一撃だった・・・・

書かないつもりだったけど嬉しすぎて思わず・・・

レイリーに海賊王に俺はなる宣言してレイリー涙を目に浮かべながら今週は終り。

偽一味とかの事もやってたけどどうでもいいわｗ


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2010)

Demaro Black is known as "Three-tongue Demaro Black"
Three-tongue is someone who keeps lying to three different factions to keep them happy.
Comes from the way British handled foreign affairs in WWI



The Fake Luffy's real identy is bounty 26 million Demaro Black

Luffy destroys the PX5 in one hit with a haki-imbued JET Pistol!
Zoro and Sanji arrives, and also deals with the other Pacifista instantly

I wan't gonna write spoiler, but I was just too happy to see it...

This week ends where Luffy tells Rayleigh he's going to be the Pirate King, and there's tears in Rayleigh's eyes.

There were other stuff about the fake Strawhats, but whatever lol


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 20, 2010)

Aohige_AP said:


> 510 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/.  [] ：2010/10/20(水) 14:00:21 発信元:211.3.111.156
> ではタイトル
> 601話　ROMANCE　DAWN　～for　the　new　world～
> 新しい世界への冒険の夜明け
> ...



_-Redone so it looks better
_


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 20, 2010)

From ap forums:

from ohana

263 ：◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/10/20(水) 17:14:30 ID:32A8CULtP 601 ROMANCE　DAWN　for the new world

表紙は　ナミとサギ鳥

シャボンディ33GR
大騒ぎの中、ブルック、飛び魚ライダーの後ろに乗り42Gを目指す

41GR
サンジ、フランキーと子電電虫で集合場所の確認
ゾロ　何だ？
サンジ　聞いてなかったのか？えーとな　海軍　来る　おれ達　船…　逃げるわかるか？
ゾロ　なんで片言だ幼児か！！文章で説明しやがれ！！！
サンジ　脳が筋肉馬鹿にはこれくらいがいいかもと…
ゾロ　よし後でお前斬る　それよりあっちの島騒がしくねえか？
サンジ　本当だ…　あっち　うるさい

46GR　偽麦わら一味集合地
騒ぎたてる海賊
ルフィ　ゾロ　サンジ　あいつ（偽ルフィ）お前らの知り合い？実わさっきよ
そこに海軍。おとなし降伏しろ～　出入り口は封鎖した～！！
偽ルフィ　カリブーとコブリーに命令！
カリブー　偽ルフィの命令無視して戦闘意志のない弱った海兵打ち殺す
偽VS海軍
そこにPX。
PX　麦わらのルフィ確認。　狙いを定める
偽ルフィ　本物か？今オレに狙いをつけた…
パシフィスタ２　ドウテイを撃つ。騒ぎの中偽ルフィ逃げる
そこに戦闘丸　
戦闘丸　なんでおめーが麦わらと呼ばれてんだ
偽ルフィ　てめえおれがだれだか分かってるよな？道をあけろ！懸賞金4億　ドラゴンの息子でガ ープの孫
戦闘丸　麦わらはおめえみてえなカスじゃねえよ　と鎌で殴る
戦闘丸　パシフィスタに偽ルフィの確認。　
偽ルフィ＝懸賞金2千600万B　海賊　三枚舌のデマロ・ブラック
みんなに偽物とばれる　怒りだす他海賊　ルフィ事情を把握しはじめる

271 ： ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/10/20(水) 17:16:11 ID:32A8CULtP
>>263

戦闘丸　本物もここにいるそいつを狙え！　PX標的を見つける
髭が取れたルフィ　PXの攻撃をかわして
ルフィ　何すんだ！リュックには大事な弁当が入ってるんだぞ！
みんな手配書と同じ顔のルフィにびっくりする
ルフィ　騒ぎを起こすと出航しずれえって言われたのに
戦闘丸　出航する必要はない。2年前とちがって　わいは正式に海兵になったんだ！お前をここで 捕える！！
PX手からビーム　交わすルフィ　ルフィギア2　ジェットピストルでPX一体破壊。
戦闘丸　覇気を纏った…！！
逃げるルフィ。後ろから走ってサンジ　ゾロ
サンジ　ルフィやっぱりか！！何でテメエは常にトラブルの渦中にいるんだよ！！
再会喜ぼうとしたら　PXビームしようと～
サンジ　ゾロ同時にPXに攻撃。ゾロは斬る。サンジは首を折る（蹴る）
他海賊　偽物とぜんぜんちがう～と眼が飛び出してびっくり。
ゾロ　ルフィお前は9番目だぞ
サンジ　黙れ　てめえどんだけ自慢だ！！ルフィいそげ　みんな船で待ってる
ルフィ　おう！！いや～うれしいな～2年ぶりだな～！！
走り出す　ルフィ　サンジ　ゾロ
遠くの木にレイリーが座ってるのを見つけるルフィ
ルフィ　レイリー！！
レイリー　フフフ様子を見に来たが　問題なさそうだな　更に力が洗練されている。　では　早く行きなさい仲 間の元へ
ルフィ　うん！！レイリー2年間　本当色々ありがとう！！
レイリー　ふふ　改まる柄じゃない早く行け…
ルフィ拳を上げて　レイリー　おれは　やるぞ！！！
レイリー　？
ルフィ　海賊王に　おれはなるっ！！
眼に涙を浮かべる　レイリー

待ってろ新世界！！
終わり。サーセイ


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 20, 2010)

Translation by aohige of apforums:

First half of ohana script, here goes.

601 Romance Dawn for the new world

Cover is Nami and the swindler bird

33GR
Amid the chaos, Brook gets on the back of a Flying Fish Rider and heads to 42GR

41GR
Sanji confirms the location of the meeting point by Franky through the den-den mushi
Zoro: What is it?
Sanji: Haven't you been listening? Let's see... Marines, come. We run. To Ship. Get it?
Zoro: Why are you talking to me like baby!! Explain in sentences!!
Sanji: I figured this would be adequet for a man with muscles as his brain.
Zoro: Alright then, I'll make sure and cut you later. Anyways, what's with the ruckus at that island over there?
Sanji: Hmm, true. Noisy. Over there.

46GR Fake Strawhats gathering area
Pirates are riled up
Luffy, Zoro, and Sanji (I assume fake, ohana's scribbles are almost gibberish here)
Do you know him? Yeah, we found him over there....
Marines arrive at the scene. Surrender!! The exits are all covered!!
Fake Luffy orders Cariboo and Coriboo!
Cariboo ignores Fake Luffy's orders, and starts slaughtering weakened marines that no longer have the will to fight back.
Fakes vs Marines
PXs appear
PX: Strawhat Luffy identified. Targeting.
Fake Luffy: Are they real? They are targeting me...
Another Pacifista shoots Doughty. Luffy runs away amidst the chaos
Sentoumaru appears
Sentoumaru: Why are you being called Strawhat? (at Fake Luffy)
Fake Luffy: You know who I am don't you? Out of my way! I'm am the 400 million bounty head, son of Dragon and grandson of Garp...
Sentoumaru: The Strawhat isn't a piece of crap like you
Sentoumaru hits him with the axe. He then has the Pacifista identify the fake Luffy
Fake Luffy = 26 million bounty pirate "Three-tongued" DeMaro Black
Everyone realizes he's fake, and are enraged. Luffy finally starts to realize what's going on


----------



## luffysan (Oct 20, 2010)

Translation by aohige of apforums:

second half of ohana spoilers

Sentoumaru: The real one is here too! Aim for him!! 
PX finds the target
Luffy loses his fake beard, and dodges PX attacks
Luffy: Hey, what do you think you're doing!! I got important stuff in my bag!!
Everyone is surprised to see Luffy's face, exactly the same as the wanted posters
Luffy: Damnit, I was told not to cause trouble or it'll be harder to sail away....
Sentoumaru: You don't have to set sail. Unlike 2 years ago, I'm a marine soldier now!! I'm going to capture you right here and now!
PX attacks with beam from their hands, Luffy dodges. Luffy goes into Gear 2, and destroys one of the PX with JET Pistol
Sentoumaru: He's wearing haki....!!!
Luffy runs, Sanji and Zoro comes running towards him from behind
Sanji: Luffy, I knew it!! Why are you always in middle of a trouble!?
They were about to celebrate their reunion, but a PX starts to fire lasers.
Sanji and Zoro attacks the PX at the same time. Zoro cuts him, and Sanji breaks its neck with a kick.
The other pirates are amazed that they are nothing like the fake ones
Zoro: Luffy, you're ninth.
Sanji: Shut up. Why are you so proud of that!? Luffy hurry, everyone's waiting
Luffy: Yeah!! Man, I'm so happy!! It's been 2 years!!
Luffy, Sanji, and Zoro runs
Luffy finds Rayleigh sitting on a tree far away
Luffy: Rayleigh!!
Rayleigh: Hahaha, I came to make sure you're alright but... it seems like it. You've honed your strength even more. Now hurry to your crew.
Luffy raises his fists: Rayleigh! I'm gonna do it!!
Rayleigh: ?
Luffy: I'm going to be the Pirate King!!
Tears in Rayleigh's eyes

Just you wait, New World!!

End


----------



## Edward Newgate (Oct 20, 2010)




----------



## luffysan (Oct 20, 2010)

Translation of raw by Aohige of apforums

1
Chapter 601: ROMANCE DAWN - for the new world
Dawn of adventure into the new world

2
33GR Shabaody Dome
Reporter: It's a panic over here!! The marines have stepped in to arrest Soul King Brook, but are under attack of the fans!!
It seems the suspect has fled somewhere already!!
Brook: That was a good timing!!
FFR: Your crew is waiting at 42GR
Brook: It's been a long time, my heart is pounding with excitement..... although I don't have one!!
Managers: Damn you, traitor!!!
Reporter: That's right!! Musician Brook was a pirate!!

3
41GR
Sanji: Roger that, 42GR it is?
Franky: Yeah, we'll see you later!!
Zoro: What's up?
Sanji: Weren't you listening? Let's see... "Marines come", "We run", "To Ship" gotcha?
Zoro: Why are you talking to me like a baby!!! Explain in sentences!!!
Sanji: Well I figured this would be adequate for an idiot with muscles for brains..
Zoro: Alright, I'll cut you later. ..... anyways, what's with the ruckus over there?
Sanji: Hmm, you're right... "over there", "noisy"

46GR Fake Strawhat gathering place
Fake Luffy: One of the perpetraor has been found already!! First, I'll let this man know his place!!!
And keep in mind men, what I'm about to do this man is a warning to all of you on what happens to you if you disobey me!!
Pirates: Kill him!!
Luffy: Zoro! Sanji!! Do you know that guy? You see, earlier....

4
Marine: Hold it right there pirates!!! Strawhat Luffy and his followers!! surrender quietly!!!
This 46GR has been completely surrounded, there's no place for you to escape!!
Fake Luffy: Marines!!!
Luffy: What...!? Why do the marines know I'm here!?
Fake Sanji: Eh!? What are you talking about!!
Fake Zoro: Captain!! We're completely surrounded!!
Fake Luffy: (Don't panic!!! Why do you think I gathered all these men!! We have some 100 million + followers with us!)

5
Fake Luffy: Hey Cariboo, Coriboo!! Use that marine as a shield and open an escape route for us!!
Marine: What!: A marine!? 
Marine: It seems one of our scouts was taken out and captured by them...!!
Marine: Damn, that's no good...!!
Cariboo: Sorry big boss, I can't do that. This brat lied to me, and said he didn't call for reinforcement.
Fake Luffy: No, don't!!!
BLAM BLAM!!

6
Marine: ..........!!! It seems they have no intention of surrendering!!
Cariboo: That unwritten rule of yours that you can lie to a criminal.... you guys need to get rid of that rule... KEHEHEHEHE!!
Albion: Uh-oh.
Fake Luffy: Cariboo!! That maniac!! He ignored my captain's orders!!
Marine: Slay the pirates!!!
Cariboo: Kehihihi!! I smell blood!! The stench of the hypocrites' blood...!
Pirates: Foolish marines!! Our boss is the 400 million berry man, Strawhat Luffy!!! Engage them!!

7
Luffy: !? Why are they calling me boss for no reason?
Fake Sanji: What are you keep babbling about
Fake Luffy: Hey idiots!! Don't start fighting without my orders!!!
Pirate: GYAAAAAA
Fake Luffy: !?
Pirates: GYaaa!! It's a Pacifista!!!
Pirate: What!? What's the Marine's human weapon doing here!?
Pacifista: Pirate Strawhat Luffy... identified
Fake Luffy: Pacifista!? Are they real...!? He just targeted me!!

8
Pirates: AAAAaaaaaahhh!!!
Pacifista: Bounty 88 million Lip "Service" Doughty
Pirates: Captain Doughty!!
Pirates: This can't be, captain!!! A man of 80 million bounty... doesn't stand a chance!?

9
Pirates: It's no good!! Big boss, please save us!! We're gonna be wiped out by that human weapons!! Where is big boss Luffy!?
Fake Luffy: Hurry, we're out of here. How are we to take on someone that can easily take out Doughty!?

Sentoumaru: ........
Fake Luffy: Whoa!?
Pirates: Wooooww!! The big boss Strawhat is gonna fight for us!! Take them out, show us the 400 million power!!
Sentoumaru: ....? Why are you being called Strawhat....?
Fake Luffy: Hey you!!! Don't you know who I am!? If you don't want to be killed and your bowels yanked out...
Open the way and let us through!! I am the son of Dragon!! And Grandson of Garp!! With the bounty of 400 millio....

10
Sentoumaru: The "Strawhat" isn't a piece of crap like you!!!
BONK
Fake Luffy: Hbbboooo!!!!
Pirates: Whaaaat!!? S.... Strawhat big boss....!!?
Sentoumaru: I see, they've all been deceived into joining the Fake Strawhat crew.... PX-5, who is this?

11
PX-5: Bounty 26 million.... Pirate "Three-tongued" DeMaro Black
Pirates: !!? Fake!!?
Fake Sanji: (They've found out!! Let's get out of here, they'll kill us!!)
Pirate: What!!? Those bastards!! They used the name of Strawhat Luffy... and deceived us!? Because the real one is dead!!
Albion: Damn them!! We were about to be used by some trash with bounty of 20 million or so!?
Luffy: What!? They were impostoring us?? Sanji too!? Well, he's a little different, but looks like him....
Sentoumaru: THe one who deceived you is an idiot, but you being deceived by it ended your luck... I'm going to arrest all of you!!
And.... coincidently the real Strawhat is here right now as well!! As soon as we entered this island, PX-5 identified him!! Target him, PX-5!!

12
BLAM
Pirate: What!?
Luffy: Damn, that was close.... What do you think you're doing!! I got important lunch in this bag!!


13
Pirates: It's the same face as the wanted poster!!!
Fake Sanji: Gyaaaaa he was the real Strawhat Luffy!!!
Marine: Get ready, we came here for the real one anyways!!
Marine: Yes sir!!
Luffy: You're gonna get in my way again!? I was told not to cause ruckus or it'll be hard to set sail!!
Sentoumaru: Don't worry, you don't have to set sail... unlike 2 years ago, I'm officially a marine soldier!! I'll arrest you right here and now!! Do it, PX-5!!

Luffy: You're too slow.... Gear 2... Gomu Gomu....

14
Luffy: JET Pistol!!!
Sentoumaru: He was wearing haki...!!
Pirate: One hit...!!?

15
Luffy: Shishishi!! See you later! I got the feeling I'll see you again!
Sentoumaru: Wait, Strawhat!!
Zoro: Hey, Luffy!!
Sanji: Luffy!! I knew it!! Why are you always in the smack middle of trouble!?
Luffy: Heyyy!!! Zoro!! Sanji!! This time you're real!! It's been a long time, guys!!
Sanji: Hm?
Zoro: !!

16
Zoro & Sanji: Out of my way!!!
Zoro: It was me that cut him
Sanji: No, I broke his neck!!

17
Pirates: It's the Strawhat pirates!!! The real one!! They are nothing like the fakes!!
Zoro: Hey Luffy, you're ninth
Sanji: Shut up!! How proud are you of that!? Luffy hurry, everyone's waiting at the ship
Luffy: Yeah!! Man, I'm so happy, it's been two years!!
Marine: "Pirate Hunter" Zoro...!! "Black Leg" Sanji.... The whole gang is here on this island after all!! They're alive!!
Sanji: Hm!?
Zoro: Hey, what's up!?
Luffy: .......

18
Luffy: Rayleigh!!
Pirates: ..... The.... the Dark King!?
Rayleigh: Hahaha... I came to check up on you, but... it seems you're alright. Your strength is even more refined...!!
Luffy: Yeah!
Rayleigh: Then go, hurry to your crew....
Luffy: Ok, Rayleigh!! Thank you so much for these two years!!
Rayleigh: Haha, we don't need such formalities between us... hurry, go.
Luffy: Rayleigh, I'm gonna do it!
Rayleigh: ?

19
Luffy: I'm going to be the Pirate King!!

End

(Manly tears)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

5
Fake Luffy: Hey Cariboo, Coriboo!! Use that marine as a shield and open an escape route for us!!
Marine: What!: A marine!? 
Marine: It seems one of our scouts was taken out and captured by them...!!
Marine: Damn, that's no good...!!
Cariboo: Sorry big boss, I can't do that. This brat lied to me, and said he didn't call for reinforcement.
Fake Luffy: No, don't!!!
BLAM BLAM!!

6
Marine: ..........!!! It seems they have no intention of surrendering!!
Cariboo: That unwritten rule of yours that you can lie to a criminal.... you guys need to get rid of that rule... KEHEHEHEHE!!
Albion: Uh-oh.
Fake Luffy: Cariboo!! That maniac!! He ignored my captain's orders!!
Marine: Slay the pirates!!!
Cariboo: Kehihihi!! I smell blood!! The stench of the hypocrites' blood...!
Pirates: Foolish marines!! Our boss is the 400 million berry man, Strawhat Luffy!!! Engage them!!

7
Luffy: !? Why are they calling me boss for no reason?
Fake Sanji: What are you keep babbling about
Fake Luffy: Hey idiots!! Don't start fighting without my orders!!!
Pirate: GYAAAAAA
Fake Luffy: !?
Pirates: GYaaa!! It's a Pacifista!!!
Pirate: What!? What's the Marine's human weapon doing here!?
Pacifista: Pirate Strawhat Luffy... identified
Fake Luffy: Pacifista!? Are they real...!? He just targeted me!!

8
Pirates: AAAAaaaaaahhh!!!
Pacifista: Bounty 88 million Lip "Service" Doughty
Pirates: Captain Doughty!!
Pirates: This can't be, captain!!! A man of 80 million bounty... doesn't stand a chance!?


----------



## wiplok (Oct 20, 2010)

9
Pirates: It's no good!! Big boss, please save us!! We're gonna be wiped out by that human weapons!! Where is big boss Luffy!?
Fake Luffy: Hurry, we're out of here. How are we to take on someone that can easily take out Doughty!?

Sentoumaru: ........
Fake Luffy: Whoa!?
Pirates: Wooooww!! The big boss Strawhat is gonna fight for us!! Take them out, show us the 400 million power!!
Sentoumaru: ....? Why are you being called Strawhat....?
Fake Luffy: Hey you!!! Don't you know who I am!? If you don't want to be killed and your bowels yanked out...
Open the way and let us through!! I am the son of Dragon!! And Grandson of Garp!! With the bounty of 400 millio....

10
Sentoumaru: The "Strawhat" isn't a piece of crap like you!!!
BONK
Fake Luffy: Hbbboooo!!!!
Pirates: Whaaaat!!? S.... Strawhat big boss....!!?
Sentoumaru: I see, they've all been deceived into joining the Fake Strawhat crew.... PX-5, who is this?

11
PX-5: Bounty 26 million.... Pirate "Three-tongued" DeMaro Black
Pirates: !!? Fake!!?
Fake Sanji: (They've found out!! Let's get out of here, they'll kill us!!)
Pirate: What!!? Those bastards!! They used the name of Strawhat Luffy... and deceived us!? Because the real one is dead!!
Albion: Damn them!! We were about to be used by some trash with bounty of 20 million or so!?
Luffy: What!? They were impostoring us?? Sanji too!? Well, he's a little different, but looks like him....
Sentoumaru: THe one who deceived you is an idiot, but you being deceived by it ended your luck... I'm going to arrest all of you!!
And.... coincidently the real Strawhat is here right now as well!! As soon as we entered this island, PX-5 identified him!! Target him, PX-5!!

12
BLAM
Pirate: What!?
Luffy: Damn, that was close.... What do you think you're doing!! I got important lunch in this bag!!


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Oct 20, 2010)

13
Pirates: It's the same face as the wanted poster!!!
Fake Sanji: Gyaaaaa he was the real Strawhat Luffy!!!
Marine: Get ready, we came here for the real one anyways!!
Marine: Yes sir!!
Luffy: You're gonna get in my way again!? I was told not to cause ruckus or it'll be hard to set sail!!
Sentoumaru: Don't worry, you don't have to set sail... unlike 2 years ago, I'm officially a marine soldier!! I'll arrest you right here and now!! Do it, PX-5!!

Luffy: You're too slow.... Gear 2... Gomu Gomu....

14
Luffy: JET Pistol!!!
Sentoumaru: He was wearing haki...!!
Pirate: One hit...!!?

15
Luffy: Shishishi!! See you later! I got the feeling I'll see you again!
Sentoumaru: Wait, Strawhat!!
Zoro: Hey, Luffy!!
Sanji: Luffy!! I knew it!! Why are you always in the smack middle of trouble!?
Luffy: Heyyy!!! Zoro!! Sanji!! This time you're real!! It's been a long time, guys!!
Sanji: Hm?
Zoro: !!

16
Zoro & Sanji: Out of my way!!!
Zoro: It was me that cut him
Sanji: No, I broke his neck!!

17
Pirates: It's the Strawhat pirates!!! The real one!! They are nothing like the fakes!!
Zoro: Hey Luffy, you're ninth
Sanji: Shut up!! How proud are you of that!? Luffy hurry, everyone's waiting at the ship
Luffy: Yeah!! Man, I'm so happy, it's been two years!!
Marine: "Pirate Hunter" Zoro...!! "Black Leg" Sanji.... The whole gang is here on this island after all!! They're alive!!
Sanji: Hm!?
Zoro: Hey, what's up!?
Luffy: .......

18
Luffy: Rayleigh!!
Pirates: ..... The.... the Dark King!?
Rayleigh: Hahaha... I came to check up on you, but... it seems you're alright. Your strength is even more refined...!!
Luffy: Yeah!
Rayleigh: Then go, hurry to your crew....
Luffy: Ok, Rayleigh!! Thank you so much for these two years!!
Rayleigh: Haha, we don't need such formalities between us... hurry, go.
Luffy: Rayleigh, I'm gonna do it!
Rayleigh: ?

19
Luffy: I'm going to be the Pirate King!!

End

(Manly tears)


----------



## rohanshah1 (Oct 21, 2010)

whole raw chapter


----------



## dudecool99 (Oct 21, 2010)

Chapter is out


----------



## luffysan (Oct 27, 2010)

747 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/27(水) 13:14:51 発信元:211.3.111.156 (23/23) 
やあ

602話　下舵いっぱい！！

ﾙﾌｨｰを打ちとろうとする海兵たちをレイリーさんが刀で線を引き
『弟子なんでみのがせ』『この線を超えない事をおすすめする』
と言って引きとめてくれた！！

ぺローナ登場！！

まだここまでしか読んでません(笑)
でも一味は合流してﾌﾗﾝキーを見たルフィの目が輝いてます。

さーいまから読むぞ～


----------



## Yamucha (Oct 27, 2010)

Translation (AP):
602: Full ahead with the rudder (?)
Rayleigh draws a line with his sword in front of the marines who are trying to attack Luffy.
"Leave my pupil be. I suggest you don't try to cross this line."

Perona's entrance!

I've only read that far! (laugh)
But the crew meets up and Luffy's eyes sparkle upon seeing Franky.
Okay! I'm off to read the rest now!


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Oct 27, 2010)

> Quote:
> 747 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/27(水) 13:14:51 発信元:211.3.111.156 (23/23)
> やあ
> 
> ...





> Quote:
> Originally Posted by Aohige_AP
> cover art is Usopp and river otters swimming.
> Quote:
> ...



_Re-edited for better viewing _


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 27, 2010)

*Source:* APforums
*Credit:* aohige
*Verification:* Confirmed

800 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/27(水) 14:24:43 発信元:211.3.111.156
>>795
そこは来てなかったね。
革命軍は一応海軍も追ってるから本部に近いから来なかったと思う。


805 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/27(水) 14:35:49 発信元:211.3.111.156
ぺローナは衣装が変わって可愛く成ってたし左腕にモリヤのマーク見たいな刺青らしきものがあっ たｗ

海軍の足止めの為に現れて海軍ネガティブにして助けてくれた際にサンジが
『本物の女だ』といいクンカクンカしてたああああｗ
ぺローナに「お前は何の病気だｗ」っていわれてた。

ゾロにはかなりの強気で接してたよｗ
連れてきてくれた恩人だからねｗ

812 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/10/27(水) 14:48:22 発信元:211.3.111.156
ハンコックの力で石化したんじゃなく
あまりの美しさに石化したようだｗ
スグ元にもどってたよｗ
ルフィが女ヶ島に居たことを聞いた瞬間に嫉妬の嵐だ 



> more from T
> 
> The revolutionaries didn't show up. I assume it's because HQ is near by
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Oct 27, 2010)

Translation by aohige of ap forums:

1

Marine: Uwaa!!
Perona: I knew it, this ruckus was your doing.
Kumacy: You were still wasting your time here!?
Marines: I.... want to become a tick....

Sanji: Oh!! You're the one from Thriller Bark!!
Zoro: Why are you still here!?
Luffy: Who was this again?

Perona: How dare you speak to me like that, I'm the one that brought you over here! If not for me, you'd still be....

Sanji: It's a real woman... real... woman...
Perona: Of coruse I am!! What the hell kind of sickness you got!?
.... anyways, hurry up and sail out of here. Marine ships have appeared around the island!!
Zoro & LUffy: What!?

2

Chopper?: Zoro!! Sanji~!!
Franky: You guys got manlier!!
Brook: Luffy-san!! I wanted to see you so bad!!
Usopp: Hehe!! We're all here again!
Nami: Heeeey!!
Sanji: !!
Chopper: Sanji!!?

3

Marine: Hold up!! Stop firing!!
Marine: That's....
Mairne: Kuja Pirates!! What are you doing there!! Are you going to sabotage our mission!?
Hancock: Who... put a marine vessel in my path!?

Robin: That's the symbol of Kuja....
Nami: Kuja?
Robin: It's a powerful female pirate crew led by the Shichibukai "Pirate Empress".
Usopp: Shichibukai!? Holy, she's the most beautiful woman in the world!!
Brook: She's so... bright!!! She's shining like a beacon of light, her beauty knows no bounds!! What is a Shichibukai doing here!?

4

Luffy: Oh, it's Hancock!!
Hancock: (Luffy, this is your chance!)
Brook: Whoa!! She winked at us!!
Luffy: Thanks!! Let's get out of here now!
Nami: You know that Shichibukai?
Luffy: Yeah, I was sent to the female island, they're all friends of mine
Usopp: The female island!? The legendary island with nothing but females!? The dream island really exists!?
Sanji: You're.... friends... with the Empress..!!?

Sanji: WERE YOU REALLY TRAINING!!!??
Luffy: Yeah, I sure did
Sanji: YOU!!! Y...YOU!!! You know where I.... I.....

Marguerite: Wow, that's Luffy's crew!! They look so fun!
Sweetpea: chapter of "So many creatures I've never seen"! 1, 2, 3, 4......

5

Franky: I got the floats off!!
Nami: Roger that!! We're gonna dive!! Everyone hoist up the sails!
Brook: The sails!?
Robin: Apparently a coated ship navigates the current as if they were wind.
Usopp: You don't get there just by sinking!?
Luffy: Time to sail, Nami?
Nami: Yeah, go ahead captain!
Luffy: Alright, fellas!! I have a lot to talk to you about... but for now!
Thank you for follwing my selfish plan for two years!!!
Sanji: It's not like your selfishness started recently
Usopp: Yeah, he's right! You've always been like this!!

6-7
Marine: Rear Admiral!! The pirate ship is fleeing into the water!!
RA: Damn it!! Do you realize just how dangerous they are!?
Marine: Rear Admiral!!

Luffy: SEEEEET SAIIIILLL!!!
Crew: WOOOOOOOOH!
Luffy: Here we come, Fishman Island!!!


----------



## Ciupy (Oct 27, 2010)

*



			Marine: we have been sabotaged by means... we have never imagined...!!
okama1: What do you mean you don't want to come with me!
okama2: Oooh, you're so shy aren you!?
okama3: Come on, let go have some tea together!

Marine: Our... minds are about to break!!!

Okama: (Sanji-kyun, now is yhour chance)

Sanji: Ow!?
Luffy?: Hey, what's wrong Sanji!?
Sanji: I... I don't know, it felt like someone just squeezed my heart till it collapsed...

Nami: Everyone listen up! 
You see, coated ship can negate many different pressure applied on it. (rest cut off)
If you take off the floats that's holding the ship up, the ship will start sinking to the depth. That's how it works.
(rest cut off)
		
Click to expand...

*


----------



## Sixx Paths Of Pain (Oct 27, 2010)

> Credits : T san
> Verification: Confirmed
> Translation: Aohige_AP
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmmmmmmmmm


----------



## Ender (Oct 27, 2010)

Scan OUT BITCHESSSSSSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 2, 2010)

> 11 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/02(火) 13:30:27 発信元:211.3.111.156
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Yes, early spoilers!~~~ _



> 17 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/02(火) 13:41:03 発信元:211.3.111.156
> カリブーコリブーは能力者(ロギアらしき)それにかませ犬なんかじゃなく
> 実は麦わらの一味を内部からぶっ殺そうとしてた様。今後も狙ってくる見たい。
> 結構やばそうねｗ
> ...



_That's right bishes...LOL _


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 2, 2010)

> Aohige_AP said:
> 
> 
> > Cariboo and Coriboo are Devil Fruit users (Looks like Logia), they don't seem to be fodders at all.
> ...



_YAY even more_


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 2, 2010)

> Aohige_AP said:
> 
> 
> > I can't post very long sentences from this goddamn phone so I'll make it short
> ...



_Oh shnap, looks like they did attack..._


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 2, 2010)

> 28 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2010/11/02(火) 13:52:36 発信元:211.3.111.156
> カリブがロギアだと思ったのは偽一味のセリフでも有るけど体が溶けて偽サンジをつかんで取り込むようなそぶ り
> してたし、偽そげキングが大砲を撃ったけどドロドロしててまったく効いてなかった。
> 
> ...





> 951 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/11/02(火) 14:51:06 ID:Td/FvixtP
> パラ見だけど
> 
> フランキーがサニー号に行くと
> ...



_The spoils keep on spoilin bama_


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

PX Luffy and Sanji Zoro Defeated was a prototype from 2 years ago

The reason behing Logia Logic is Big Bro not being affected by Cannon and
him putting someone inside his body.
(It is a speculation but the writer thinks he is mud human? because of the sound effect.

and Kuma protected sunny for 2 years, when Franky found sunny Kuma was there and heavily damaged


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 2, 2010)

More elaboration:



			
				Steven D. teach of apforums said:
			
		

> Caliboo was a logia because of the fake crew's lines but also because he melts his body and grabs/takes in fake Sanji. Fake sogeking fires a shot at him but he gets all syrupy and it doesn't affect him.
> 
> Kuma withstood the marine's fierce attack for years (I guess the time skip, not sure) and was pretty beat up. You make me cry, Kuma.
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

The Strawhats are chatting as they head to FI.
On the way they see the root of the Sabaody mangroove, try to catch fishes, etc.
Sanji gushes out noseblood again as he sees Nami.

(flashback?)
Hachi and Duval were protecting the Sunny, but were forced to retire from their post due to severe injuries.
So who was protecting the Sunny in their absence? Another warrior.
Kuma made a promise with Vegapunk and asked him to program him to protect the Sunny until one of the Strawhats arrive there.
Franky tells the SH even though the next time they meet Kuma will be a perfect human weapon machine, he's still their savior and they owe it to him.

Cariboo & Coriboo come chasing the Sunny to the depth of sea. Next chapter battle probably.

So many revelations, this week is unbelievable

- T


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 2, 2010)

603: Keep it in your heart
Cover: Sanji and squirrel making pies

Shabondy, lawless area
Cariboo's men are digging a hole. Fake Strawhats are seen near it, begging them to not kill them.
Cariboo grabs fake Sanji (looks like ability similar to Doru-doru) and covers the Fake Sanji's face to suffocate him.
Fake Usopp tries to stop him by shooting him. The bullet gets absorbed? by Cariboo
Fake Strawhats: Logia!?
Cariboo: Let's bury them. We've already identified the real Strawhat gang...

46G
Marines are walking sulking, saying they couldn't do anything
Sentoumaru has the fake Luffy captured in ropes, and calling the HQ with denden mushi
Sentoumaru: The ones that disappeared are Cariboo bros and his crew... and few fake strawhats. 
We captured the others, but the two Pacifista were destroyed by the real Strawhats. 
Yeah, the protect (I think ohana meant prototypes) that cornered them two years ago.
And yes, they were just as storng as they were 2 years ago.. the ones that changed are the Strawhats!!
They are growing at an alarmng rate. Make sure and tell this to the Marine HQ in the New World... that the Strawhat gang is fully recovered!!

Beach
Shakky: They went so fast...
Rayleigh: You were watching?
Shakky: Of course, I'm a fan. Are you remembering something, Ray-san?
Rayleigh: Yeah..

(flashback)
Young Rayleigh sleeping on the deck. A man taks to him, saying this is a good ship.
"I see!! What's your name?" "Rayleigh" 
Roger wearing the strawhat: I'm Roger!! Our meeting here is fated. Say, why don't you join me to turn this world upside down?

Rayleigh is holding his eyelids: There may not be any coincidences in this world... Just as if it was fated, Luffy become a man even more fitting for that hat.
It may not be a bad idea to keep living little while longer.
Shakky smiles


In the sea near Sabaody
Sunny is sinking rapidly. There are Sea Kings swimming too.
Each members giving their thoughts.
Brook: Amazing nature!
Zoro: I've seen it once already
Sanji: Yeah, on the ship you got on by mistake!! Shut up, we're busy being emotionally moved by all this!
Luffy: This is so exciting!! Grand adventure down in the ocean! It's like a dream!
Luffy jumps and grabs a fish along with the bubble
Zoro unsheathes his sword to cut it, Usopp and Chopper stop him
Luffy & Zoro full of swelling from beating
sanji asks for explanation on how the ship works
Nami starts to explain, but Sanji nosebleeds and flies off just by looking at Nami move.
Sanji flies outside of the bubble. Luffy catches him
The crew are worried Sanji's become even more easily affected by women
How the coated ship works is explained, but Zoro and Luffy doesn't seem to be listening and tries to race each other to catch fish again
They are scolded again....
Franky says he has to tell them something. He reveals Kuma was the one protecting the ship
What Kuma told Rayleigh was: I'm an officer of the revolutionaries. By fate, I wish to let these men escape this land
Franky: I don't know if they (marines) took advantage of his weakness, but he was gradually changed to a cyborg as experiment of the marines.
He had a treaty to lose all his humanity by the time the war started. 
Chopper: Even if he sent us separate ways, he couldn't have known what we would have done. Even then he waited for us on the ship? Even after losing his personality?
Franky: It seems he made a promise between Vegapunk to honor just one mission... (ohana snipped, but said it's a moving story)

Luffy: Hey, eat this lunch. Female Island Lunch.
Sanji: Female Island!? ....Do you really think that Kuma is a savior to us!? Do you have any idea where I was these two years!? What in the hell were you "training" Luffy!!
Brook: Calm down, Sanji. Let's sing!
Sanji: Don't try to patronize me, you're just making me feel misrable

And behind the Sunny.... is the Cariboo bros and their crew....

End.


----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 2, 2010)




----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 9, 2010)

*Verification*Confirmed 
*Source:*AP Forums
*Credits:*Aohige
T is here.

381 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/10(水) 13:38:38 発信元:61.201.37.53 
やあ
これから読むよ～
扉絵　カラーで2年後の一味と帽子をかぶった動物達
タイトル　深層へ

Hey guys. I'm about to read.
Cover: Colored, the crew (after the 2 years) and animals wearing hats
604 Title: Into the depth


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 10, 2010)

*Verification*Confirmed 
*Source:*AP Forums
*Credits:*Aohige


> 412 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2010/11 /10(水) 14:05:37 発信元:61.201.37.53 モームさん出てきたよ
> みんなの予想通りｗ
> モームが引っ張るカリブーの船がｻﾆｰにぶつかってきてｶﾘﾌﾞ一味がｻﾆｰへ乗り込もうとす るが
> ナミがモームに気付いて声を掛けるとﾙﾌｨとサンジにモームが気づき　あの日の記憶がフラッシ ュバックｗ
> ...


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 10, 2010)

Aohige_AP said:


> first half
> 
> Mohmoo came out
> As everyone guessed
> ...




_Uhhhh Ohhhh...What the hell!? Mohmoo came back? LOL Talk about blast from the past..
_


----------



## Big Baller Brand (Nov 10, 2010)

Aohige_AP said:


> second half
> 
> Apparently there's a deep current running in the depth of ocean, and this is explained.  For details, read Jump
> And they come across a massive waterfall
> ...




_And some more....
_


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 10, 2010)

*Verification*Confirmed 
*Source:*AP Forums
*Credits:*Aohige


435 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/10(水) 14:24:29 発信元:61.201.37.53
掲載順は
ドべからSWOT
右翼
サイレン
動物園
保健室

モームはその辺で捕まった見たい。
海獣を捕まえて海の中を航海するのが上級者と言ってましたよカリブが。
クラーケンは巨大なイカじゃない？
ルフィの提案はカリブから海獣つれてく事が上級者と聞いたからでたセリフっぽい。
カリブは能力者で有ることを隠してますね。
ロギアって実体化するのとロギア可するのって自由自在でしょ？
隠したい為にドロドロに成らなかったんだと思う。
一人で居るから勝ち目ないしね。

the second post above by T

Mohmoo was caught near the area it seems.
Cariboo said advanced sailors catch Sea creatures like him to sail around under the water
You know how Kraken is a large squid?
Luffy's idea came up because Cariboo mentioned advanced pirates use sea creatures.
Cariboo is hiding the fact he's a devil fruit user
You know how Logia can become solid and tangible at will? I think he's not becoming tangible because he wants to hide it
He doesn't have a chance of winning alone.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 10, 2010)

the second post above by T

Mohmoo was caught near the area it seems.
Cariboo said advanced sailors catch Sea creatures like him to sail around under the water
You know how Kraken is a large squid?
Luffy's idea came up because Cariboo mentioned advanced pirates use sea creatures.
Cariboo is hiding the fact he's a devil fruit user
You know how Logia can become solid and tangible at will? I think he's not becoming tangible because he wants to hide it
He doesn't have a chance of winning alone.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 10, 2010)

*Verification:*Confirmed 
*Source:*AP Forums
*Credits:*Aohige



> 437 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/10(水) 14:26:53 発信元:61.201.37.53
> サンジのキック自体は怒りのキックだったけどねｗ
> 
> 
> ...



Sanji's kick was a furious one, of course.
Oh, and there's a scene where Cariboo looks terrified at Zoro lol


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 10, 2010)

First page cracked me up
Chopper sees a whale, and goes "WHALE! A whale!"
Brook: LABOOOOOOON!!
Luffy: No, that's old man Whitebeard!

As for terrified at Zoro thing
Zoro asked him: Who the hell are you? You're the captain of that ship, right?
And Cariboo thought to himself "WHOA Roronoa Zoro!!" then he quickly made excuses lol


----------



## Teach (Nov 10, 2010)

redon at AP said:
			
		

> Pics:


**


			
				redon at AP said:
			
		

> ohana text from 2ch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 10, 2010)

From redon of ap forums:


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 10, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap Forums
*Credits:* Aohige

1
Nami: Redline is basically like a series of island connected together.
There are areas that's "Summer Island", and ther are those that are "Winter Island".
(half the line cut off, guessing) The one we're going straight for is probably a freezing "Winter Island" weather area.
The reason why I think so is because another element necessary for current to flow strongly downwards are there.

Luffy: Huh? What is this element you speak of?
Nami: There you go, butting into something for no reason... do you want to really hear about the ocean's salinity? (enbun noudo)
Luffy: ... yeah we use to play with soli-nitie when we were young....
Zoro: Yeah I've always wanted firenodes (Enbun noudo, a pun. Zoro doesn't know what it is, thinking it means fire instead of salt, so talking random crap)
Nami: alright, go away.

Luffy (chased away by Nami): Hey Zoro, where were you flown to?
Zoro: Yeah, check this out...

Usopp: What about solinity? Tell us, I want to know the ocean's mystery!
Nami: Well you're eager to learn... So anyways, the element needed for the current to flow downwards is "cold and heavy water".
In freezing areas, there are iceburgs, and when the iceburgs are formed, the solinity level....


2
Luffy/Zoro/Usopp/Chopper: I see, Miracle Current!
Nami: Why don't you just stay quiet and just ride along!!
Brook: Nami-san! Wanna sing?

Robin: Nami! It's becoming visible as you're talking
Nami: Really?
Franky: Oh! Where's this miracle current!
Luffy: Current that flows up to down? What's it like?
Oh!!! Is that it!? WoW!!!
Franky: Well done, mother nature!
Sanji: What in the world is that....?
Nami: That is the downward current plume...
Robin?: This is like an underwater....
(I assume next page starts with "waterfall!")

The Kraken pic


Crew: !!? Whoaaaaa!!! It's a KRAKEN!!!

Franky: Look, he's crushed many ships!! The ships that set sail in the last few days must have been caught!!
Usopp: Holy crap it's huge!! Monster Octo!!

Cariboo: I don't know where it came from...!! It's feeding on ships trying to get on the downward current! I've never heard of this before..!
Please, I don't want to die!! Turn back!! If you wait a few days, I'm sure that monster will...
Luffy: Oh, just shut up!!
Cariboo: !?
Luffy: I got a good idea!! Let's tame it!
Cariboo: HUH!?




Oh god, Luffy. Never change.


----------



## VoDe (Nov 10, 2010)

It's out:


----------



## Memos (Nov 10, 2010)

Hey guys, nice to meet you all, my name is Chainer and so on. And what the hell is a Bala Ops?


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 24, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige


> 951 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/11/24(水) 14:01:08 発信元:61.201.37.53
> タイトル　クラーケンと海賊
> 扉絵　チョッパーをモデルにたぬきが絵を書いてる。
> 
> ...



first half

Ch605: Kraken & Pirates
Cover: A raccoon is painting as Chopper models for him.

Strawhats have a chat (about taming the Kraken?), and despite Usopp's plea to stop, no one listens to him.
Coriboo comes for his bro, but is immediately caught by the Kraken and his bubble pops. They are out of the battle for now.
As the Cariboo gang floats towards the surface, Zoro comments they look like jelly fish.
Cariboo: Shut up, Roronoa!!!

The Strawhats get an idea by Cariboo on how to fight the Kraken.
Zoro, Sanji, and Luffy make themselves a temporary bubble coating, and flaps through the ocean.
The other crew members stay behind on the ship, and showcase their growth and defends the ship

second half

Luffy uses Gear 3 and CoA to punch Kraken, but because he is in the sea his powerless to do so.
(The arm is outside of the coating)
Sanji jumps out of the bubble and attacks with a swiftness rivaling fishmen, and uses his Diable Kick!
Zoro uses a santouryuu special attack, Rokudou no Tsuji and cuts a leg off,
and finally Luffy punches the Kraken with Gomu Gomu Elephant Gun!
A shark wearing clothes appears from inside the Kraken.
Zoro/Sanji/Luffy get caught in the downstream along with the Kraken, and falls to the depth

The crew chase after them with the Sunny, but it seems they lost them.
Franky's nipples light up. NIPPLE LIGHT.

Currently they are 7000 meters under the surface.
That's all for this week.
There's a lot of dialog this week

Details on the the kick-swimming coating
From leg down is a bubble coating fitting to the body shape.
From knee up is a regular bubble.

Elephant Gun is a huge Gear 3 punch coated with CoA to strengthen it.


more from T

Kraken is fighting back because he was attacked
He was knocked out by Luffy's attack.
They said even Shark Submerge would get crushed 7000m under the surface


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 24, 2010)

first half

Ch605: Kraken & Pirates
Cover: A raccoon is painting as Chopper models for him.

Strawhats have a chat (about taming the Kraken?), and despite Usopp's plea to stop, no one listens to him.
Coriboo comes for his bro, but is immediately caught by the Kraken and his bubble pops. They are out of the battle for now.
As the Cariboo gang floats towards the surface, Zoro comments they look like jelly fish.
Cariboo: Shut up, Roronoa!!!

The Strawhats get an idea by Cariboo on how to fight the Kraken.
Zoro, Sanji, and Luffy make themselves a temporary bubble coating, and flaps through the ocean.
The other crew members stay behind on the ship, and showcase their growth and defends the ship


Luffy uses Gear 3 and CoA to punch Kraken, but because he is in the sea his powerless to do so.
(The arm is outside of the coating)
Sanji jumps out of the bubble and attacks with a swiftness rivaling fishmen, and uses his Diable Kick!
Zoro uses a santouryuu special attack, Rokudou no Tsuji and cuts a leg off, 
and finally Luffy punches the Kraken with Gomu Gomu Elephant Gun!
A shark wearing clothes appears from inside the Kraken.
Zoro/Sanji/Luffy get caught in the downstream along with the Kraken, and falls to the depth

The crew chase after them with the Sunny, but it seems they lost them.
Franky's nipples light up. NIPPLE LIGHT.

Currently they are 7000 meters under the surface.
That's all for this week.
There's a lot of dialog this week


----------



## Edward Newgate (Nov 24, 2010)

The shark wearing clothes doesn't look like a fishman, but a pretty large shark
Probably Pappag's brand since it says ★CRIMMIN on it
Only thing known about the shark is that it came out of the Kraken

As for CoA, when Luffy used it to harden his punch, his arm turned black
Looks reayy hard. Even though his arm is in the ocean and he's losing power, it was still very powerful.


Details on the the kick-swimming coating
From leg down is a bubble coating fitting to the body shape.
From knee up is a regular bubble.

Elephant Gun is a huge Gear 3 punch coated with CoA to strengthen it.


On OP unrelated news, Psyren is canned. Light Wing probably canned next issue.
Bleach's Yoruichi and Nel-El are both getting Boob mousepads.

The Kraken is fighting back because he was attacked
He was knocked out by Luffy's attack.
They said even Shark Submerge would get crushed 7000m under the surface


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 24, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige

EDIT: here we go

The shark wearing clothes doesn't look like a fishman, but a pretty large shark
Probably Pappag's brand since it says ★CRIMMIN on it
Only thing known about the shark is that it came out of the Kraken

As for CoA, when Luffy used it to harden his punch, his arm turned black
Looks reayy hard. Even though his arm is in the ocean and he's losing power, it was still very powerful.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 24, 2010)

From sasukeuchiha77 of ap forums:

756 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/11/24(水) 16:44:28 ID:aL91FW7qP もう来ちゃったかな？

605 クラーケンと海賊
表紙はタヌキ達がチョッパーをモデルに絵を書いてる。


ビビるウソップ
泣くチョッパー
クラーケンを絵に書くロビン
その絵を褒めるフランキー
舵取りを指示するナミ
真っすぐクラーケンに向かっていけとルフィ
この状況から逃げたいカリブー
ナミがルフィを説得してるのに耐えるサンジ
後方からコリブーが追う。

クラーケン、コリブーの船一握りで壊す。
シャボン玉もわれてしまう。
その様子をみてビビる、カリブ、ナミ、ウソップ、チョッパー、ブルック
その様子がクラゲみたいだな。とぽろっと言うゾロ
クラーケン、サニー号に眼をつける
ルフィギア３準備
ゾロも剣を抜く準備
暴れたらシャボン玉が割れると止めるウソップ
クードバーストで逃げよう！とナミ
海中じゃ無理。とフランキー
戦いたいなら！！と策を出すカリブー
サンジ　ゾロ　ルフィに即席コーティング
船から飛び出すゾロ　ルフィ　サンジ。
でもクラーケンはサニー号狙い。そこでフランキーがロケットランチャーでクラーケンを撃つ
眼を輝かせるルフィ　ウソップ　チョッパー
攻撃を弾くクラーケン　別の足でサニーを掴もうとする
今度はチョッパーガランブル　ガードポイント
衝撃でサニー号、海山にぶつかりそうになるけど、ロビンがミルフルールで回避。
ルフィ　ギア３　武装色硬化！！　でも海で力が。。。
サンジシャボン玉から出て海中走る　ディアブルジャンブ　グリルショット！！
ゾロ　三刀流奥義　六道辻！！　クラーケンの足斬る
足を斬ってしまったことに怒るルフィ
ルフィ　ゴムゴムの～　エレファントガン！！
クラーケンぶっ飛ばす　そこに服を着た鮫が現れる
気を取られてると下降流に流されてしまう　サンジ　ゾロ　ルフィ
てんやわんやでサニー号も後を追う。
真っ暗な深海へ。。。　はぐれてしまったルフィ　サンジ　ゾロ
魚人島はあと３千メートルしたにある。　
３人を探そう！！　ライト持ってるぞ！！と乳首を光らせるフランキー
ライトが着くと。。。

終わり。サーセイ。


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 24, 2010)

Translation by Aohige of Ap forums:

ohana.

ch605 Kraken and Pirates
cover: Racoons painting with Chopper as their model

Usopp is scared
Chopper cries
Robin starts drawing the Kraken
Franky compliments the drawing
Nami orders the helming of the ship
Luffy orders to go straight for the Kraken
Cariboo wants to run away
Sanji is trying to hold himself back as he sees Nami convincing Luffy otherwise
Coriboo is chasing them from behind

Kraken crushes Coriboo's ship in one squeeze of its tentacles
The bubble bursts as well
Cariboo, Nami, Usopp, Chopper, and Brook are all terrified at the sight
Zoro comments the ship looks like a jellyfish
Kraken sets its eyes on Sunny
Luffy readies Gear 3
Zoro unsheathes his sword
Usopp tries to stop them from engaging for the sake of the bubble
Nami suggests they use Coup de Vent to get away
Franky tells her you can't use it underwater
Cariboo suggests an idea on how to fight
Sanji, Zoro, and Luffy gets a simple instant coating
Zoro, Luffy, Sanji jumps out of the ship
But the Kraken goes after the Sunny instead
Franky shoots the Kraken with a rocket launcher
Luffy, Usopp, and Chopper are starting at him in awe, eyes flashing
Kraken repels the attack, and tries to grab the Sunny with a different tentacle
This time Chopper uses Rumble Ball, and goes into Guard Point to block
Sunny is shaken from the impact, and nearly crashes into an undersea mountain (boulder), but Robin uses Millefleurs to avoid it from happening
Luffy Gear 3 and Color of Armament! But he loses power due to being under the sea
Sanji jumps out of the bubble and runs through the sea, Diable Jump, Grill Shot!
Zoro Three Sword Attack Crossroad of Six Path, cuts the Kraken's tentacle
Luffy is mad that he cut off the tentacle
Luffy Gomu gomu no Elephant Gun!
Blows away the Kraken, a shark wearing clothes appears
Sanji Zoro and Luffy got distracted by it, and is swept down the current
In panic, Strawhats follows them on Sunny
Into the darkness of the depth of ocean... Luffy, Sanji, and Zoro are lost
Fishman island is 3000 meters below
Franky suggest to look for the three. "I have light!" Lights up his nipples
And what they saw when the lights shined....

The end


----------



## Seraphiel (Nov 24, 2010)




----------



## J. Fooly (Nov 24, 2010)

Aohige posted a low quality raw scan


----------



## Ender (Nov 24, 2010)

Scans out


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Nov 30, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap Forums
*Credits:* Aohige


> 337 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] ：2010/12/01(水) 13:53:43 発信元:143.90.177.89
> 第606話　深海の冒険
> 
> 深海のクラゲに襲われるｻﾆｰ号
> ...



Chapter 606: Adventure in the Depth


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 1, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap Forums
*Credits:* Aohige


alright, first half.

The cover art is a canary singing on a tree branch while Robin reads a book under it.

Chapter 606: Adventure in the Depth

Sunny is attacked by a jellyfish in the depth
Chopper tries to touch it, but it's poisonous so Franky blows it away with Coup de Burst

Cariboo hides in a barrel while all this is going on, and thinking to himself
"If I kill them here and now, I can't move the ship. When we get to FI that's when you all will meet your end"
But he had his head stuck out of the barrel, and Franky locked him up in the barrel tight lol
Franky notices Cariboo was gooey like mud, and confirms that he's a logia.

As the crew continues their adventure, they come across undersea volcano, a massive angler fish attacks, and a massive giant comes out and whacks the angler fish and tells it not to eat ships.
(T guesses he's a race that Sanjuan Wolf belongs to)

second half

A song is heard from somewhere... A ghost ship appears. The name of the ship is The Flying Dutchman.
It's wandering the sea under a curse.
The name of the captain is Van der Decken.
The reason why the giant seaman scolded the angler fish is because if it eats the ship, they can't get the treasure. So they are enemy afterall.
They tried to attack, but the Kraken comes between them and they get away safely

Looks like Luffy tamed it using Haoshoku haki.
Zoro/Sanji/Luffy are all in one bubble, and they return to Sunny safely

The name of the sea giant is Wadatsumi.
He's a follower of the Van Der Decken.
The name of the Kraken is Surume (Japanese for dried squid dish)
The volcano is about to erupt, and this chapter ends.


----------



## Lord Kain (Dec 1, 2010)

Cover


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 1, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* SasukeUchiha77

159 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/12/01(水) 17:02:44 ID:+TUUtrSLP
606 深海の冒険
表紙はロビンが木の下で本を読んでる

みんなで声だして　ゾロルフィサンジを探してる
シャボン割ってクラゲの手だけ入ってくる
チョッパー握手しようとすると、しちゃだめと止めるロビン
神経毒を持ったクラゲ。
それを食べようとデッカイ魚が来る。が神経毒にやられて死亡
クードバーストするも少ししか進まず

コリブーがいなくなったことに気付くブルック
コリブー樽の中に隠れてる　悪知恵働こうと考えてると
樽ごと縛られる。しばったのはフランキー

なんだか暑いとへばるチョッパー
周りも煙だらけ。火山地帯にいることに気付くナミ
変な生物が出てきたり　カニが出てきたり　みんなグッタリ
サニー号の空気がクードバーストにより、減ってきている
光を放つ何かがいて、フランキー乳首ライトで会話。
そばに寄ると、ちょうちんアンコウ
アンコウにはめられた～　思ったら海坊主がアンコウ殴る。
そこにゴーストシップが　「フライングダッチマン号」
船長の名前はバンダーデッケン　数百年前の船だとブルックが説明
今度は海坊主（ワダツミって名前）が、サニー号を殴ろうとする
クードバーストで逃げようとするが燃料切れ
そこにクラーケン。クラーケン、海坊主を殴る

ルフィ　おい！！もういいぞ！！やめろ！！！
クラーケンびくつく
ルフィ　よくやった！！

みんな、ゾロルフィサンジが戻ってきて喜ぶ
ゾロのシャボン玉に、ゾロルフィサンジが入ってる

ゴーストシップから、海坊主に向かって
起きろ！！やり返せ！！と声が

ルフィ　いやーオレとサンジのシャボン割れちまってよ～ゾロん家に逃げ込んでたんだ　上級者の航海をするんだおれは　なっ！スルメ！！（スルメ＝クラーケン）

揺れる、音が聞こえる
ナミ　まずいわ　海底火山が　噴火する

終わり。サーセイ

Translation:

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige


ohana's post

chapter 606: Adventure in the Depth
Cover is Robin reading a book under a tree

Everyone's yelling and looking for Zoro/Luffy/Sanji
A jellyfish's tentacles breaks through to reach inside the bubble
Chopper tries to shake hands with it, but Robin stops him
Jellyfish has palarizing poison in it
A large fish comes to eat it, but dies due to the poison
They Coup de Burst, but only get ahead a little

Brook notices Coriboo is gone (I think ohana meant Cariboo)
Cariboo is hiding in a barrel. He's scheming something, but is tied up in the barrel by Franky

Chopper collapses saying it's too hot
There's smoke everywhere
Nami realizes they're in a volcanic area
Some weird creatures come out, a crab comes out, everyone's tired as hell
Air inside Sunny is lessening due to Coup de Burst
There's something emitting light, and Franky attempt to communicate with it with nipple light.
As they get closer, they find out it's an angler fish
They figured they were fooled by the angler fish's light, but a sea giant appears and smacks the fish
A ghost ship appears, named the Flying Dutchman
The name of the captain is Vanderdekken (van der decken), according to Brook it's a ship several centuries old
This time the sea giant named Wadatsumi tries to punch Sunny
They try to run away with Coup de Burst, but they're out of fuel
That's when the Kraken appears, and smacks the sea giant

Luffy: Hey! You can stop now!!
The Kraken is terrified
Luffy: Good job!

Everyone's happy Zoro, Luffy, and Sanji are back
All three of them are inside Zoro's bubble

From the ghost ship, a yell is heard commanding the Sea Giant to fight back

Luffy: Man, mine and Sanji's bubble burst and we fled to Zoro's place.
I'm gonna sail this place like an expert! Right, Surume!? (name of the Kraken)

The sea shakes, and they hear the volcano
Nami: This isn't good, the undersea volcano is about to erupt

End


----------



## MakeEmum (Dec 1, 2010)

Pictures


----------



## Eisenheim (Dec 2, 2010)

Chapter is out.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 15, 2010)

From AP

ばーかと勧誘を断るルフィにハモンドの海獣が襲いかかる
クードバーストで逃げるが魚人島に付く前に空気切れ
海の中で俺達に叶うと思うなよと襲いかかろうとしたところで
はっちゃんが止めに入る
おまえらに連れていきたいところがあると一味を魚人島へ案内し
アーロン登場
待っていたぜ麦わらのルフィ
で終わり


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 15, 2010)

ばーかと勧誘を断るルフィにハモンドの海獣が襲いかかる
Having rejected Hamond's invitation with an "Idioooot!", Hamond's sea beasts start to attack.
クードバーストで逃げるが魚人島に付く前に空気切れ
Using a Coup De Burst to escape, their air supply runs out before reaching Fishman Island
海の中で俺達に叶うと思うなよと襲いかかろうとしたところで
They say "Don't think can be a match us in the middle of the ocean", and just as they try to attack [These spoilers are so vague. You can't even tell who's doing what, there aren't full sentences... I think this is it. This sentence is odd though.]
はっちゃんが止めに入る
Hacchan comes to put a stop to it.
おまえらに連れていきたいところがあると一味を魚人島へ案内し
He says "there's a place I want to bring you guys" and guides the crew to Fishman Island.
アーロン登場
Arlong appears.
待っていたぜ麦わらのルフィ
"I've been waiting for you, Straw-Hat Luffy."
で終わり 
and it ends.


Another spoiler by T, confirmed the previous one.

第608話　海底の楽園
魚人島に突っ込むがシャボンにｺｰﾃｨﾝｸﾞがはがされ
そこは海だった為一味全員流されるウソッチョサンルフィはケイミー達に助けられルフィも無事意識を取り戻す 。
その他の仲間の状況は不明
ケイミーに案内してもらいいろいろ散策
人魚たちと遭遇
サンジは嬉しさのあまりバラティエを出た時より号泣
カリブーのタルが一緒に流れ着いた模様。
人魚が開けてしまいそう。カリブーは沈黙・・・

最後に新魚人海賊団の頭のシルエット
麦わらのルフィを連れてこいよここへ・・・


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* kaze1028/kewl0210

Apparently the first spoiler is fake. Second script is the real one:



> Here's the other one:
> 第608話　海底の楽園
> Chapter 608 Paradise at the Bottom of the Sea
> 魚人島に突っ込むがシャボンにコーティングがはがされ
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* kaze1028/kewl0210

More:



> お頭のシルエットは
> The head's silhouette
> サメの様な歯をしているが、頭に何かかぶっているように見える、
> has teeth like a shark, but it looks like he's wearing something on his head.
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

Translation by Aohige of AP forums:

Chapter 608: Paradise under the sea
The Strawhats fly into Fishman Island, but their coating comes off at it attaches itself to FI's larger bubble.
If they had gone through the right entrance, it would have been fine.
FI's bubble is double-layered, and there's air between the bubbles. The middle layer has sea in it.
But they were flying in so fast, they flew past that layer right into the sea bubble.
The Strawhats are flushed away in the sea, Camie comes and rescues Usopp, Chopper, Sanji, and Luffy.
Luffy regains his conciousness. The whereabouts of the other crew is unknown at the moment.

Camie guides them around FI, they meet the mermaids.
Sanji is so moved, he cries even more than when he left Baratie lol
Barrel containing Cariboo also washed ashore, and a mermaid is about to open it...
Cariboo keeps silent.

Lastly, head of the leader of the New Fishmen Pirates appear in shilouette.
He says to bring the Straw Hat Luffy to him....

He has teeth like sharks, but seems to be wearing something on his head.
He has round, inflated face, and his front hair is wavy.

The New Fishmen Pirates lines
What a reckless entrance... they may have suicided there
You wanna chase them, Hammond? To inland? Not sure if they're still alive...
Yeah, we'll go... It'd be annoyhing if the Neptune Army found them first...
But let's get back to Noah first, and let the boss hear about this.
That Strawhat Luffy, the man who destroyed Arlong's goal, has arrived....

When Hammond went to tell the bossman, he looked very terrified.

And no, the boss' nose wasn't jagged like Arlong.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* kaze1028

WSJ #3-4


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* redon/ Ohana

94 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2010/12/15(水) 18:20:00 ID:QlgP5JPIP
608　海底の楽園
ブルックが犬連れて散歩表紙

一味に入る事を断るルフィ
やるき満々のルフィが〜〜〜クードバーストでとりあえず逃げる
その勢いで魚人島にぶつかって中に入ろうとするも
空気が無くなっていく。中に入れるもののサニー号のコーティング剥がれる
魚島は二十構造らしく、もう一枚シャボン玉をくぐらないといけないけど
間に海水があり。。。潮の流れも速く。。。みんなバラバラに。
麦わら一味が入国したことをお頭に伝えようと、ハモ。

ルフィ起きると、ウソップ、サンジ、チョッパー
そばには五つ子の小さい人魚。＋ケイミー
魚島に着いた事を喜ぶルフィ
体温めてと、冷たいスープをつくるケイミー
ゾロ、ナミ、ロビン、フランキーとははぐれたけど、いつものノリでなんとかなんだろと。

ケイミーから魚人島の説明
人魚カフェの話を聞いたサンジ。耐える。
亀の甲羅に乗り（甲羅にもシャボン玉がついてる）亀エレベーター
着いた場所が　人魚の入江

で、今回終わり
サーセイ★


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 15, 2010)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* kaze1028


----------



## Evil (Dec 23, 2010)

Title: Adventures of Fish-man Island
Color Spread of them looking up at the moon with fireflies everywhere.

The entire chapter is basically them trying to find a blood donor for Sanji before he dies because of a giant nosebleed he had from looking at mermaid boobs, and apparently there is a law that fish-men can't donate blood because of the discrimination they received from humans.

And Luffy subdues some giant squirrel-fish monster.


----------



## KareNot (Dec 24, 2010)

*Spoiler*: __ 



710 名前：名無しさんの次レスにご期待下さい[sage] 投稿日：2010/12/24(金) 06:29:22 IDnX2aZ3H0 [1/5]
バレ来てるじゃん。貼れよおまえら

第609話〝魚人島の冒険〟

サンジ「おれ・・・ここに・・・住むー！！！！！」
ルフィ「いいなー泳げてお前ら」
ケイミー「ルフィちんもシャボンつけたらおよげるよ」
ルフィ「ホントか！？」
ウソップ「結局ここへ来てあいつ元に戻ったな・・・根性か・・・」
チョッパー「よかったよあれ以上鼻血を吹いてももう血液のストックがないから・・・」
「サンジの血液型珍しいやつだし」
ルフィ「なーケイミーおれこの島で必ず会いてぇ奴がいるんだ！」
ケイミー「ふーん誰！？人魚姫？」
ルフィ「いや」
「ジンベエだ！！！」

【魚人島「リュウグウ王国」】

ケイミー「ジンベエ親分？」
ルフィ「２年前エースが死んで・・・でもおれがヘシ折れずに済んだのはあいつのおかげだ！ジンベエに会いたい！」
ウソップ「おいルフィ『ジンベエ』ってまさかおめーあの七武海の！？あ・・元七武海か」
ルフィ「うん友達なんだ」
ウソップ「お前何なんだよ！」
ジンベエ（２年後魚人島で会おう！）
（お前さんと仲間達がやって来る日を楽しみにしておる！）
ルフィ「この島で会おうって約束したんだ」
ケイミー「そういえばルフィちんとジンベエ親分が一緒にいるっていう記事読んだ！」
ルフィ「ジンベエどこにいる？」
ケイミー「えーと・・・親分さんは今この島にはいないの」
ルフィ「え！？」
ケイミー「戦争の時七武海をやめたでしょ？」
「だから魚人海賊団だった人達はこの島に居られなくなってジンベエ親分と一緒に魚人島を出て行ってしまったの」
ルフィ「えーーー！！じゃあジンベエには会えないのかーーー！？」
ケイミー「詳しく話せば長くなるけど戦争の後この島にも色んな影響がでて・・・・」
めだか人魚達「ケイミー！！！！」
１「船が来るよ！」
２「来るかも！」
３「王国の船が来る！」
４「誰も乗ってないかも！」
５「乗ってるに決まってるでしょ！」
ケイミー「誰が乗ってるの！？メダカちゃんたち！」
１「まだわからない！」
２「珍しい王国の船！」
３「ここには滅多にこない船！」
４「もしかして不法入国のルフィちん達を捕らえにきたのかも！」
ルフィ「え！？」
ケイミー「ルフィちん達隠れなきゃ！！」
そしてなんかでっかいヘビみたいな船がやってくる
ケイミー「あれ？王族のゴンドラ！」
１「やっぱりそお？」
２「そうだ」
３「そうじゃない！」
４「そうなんじゃない？」
５「そうだから何！？」
人魚「でもまさか王族の誰かという事はないでしょ」
「こんな島の隅っこへ竜宮城からわざわざやって来ないわよ」
？「ネプチューン三兄弟の御成りーーーー！！！！」
？「やあ入り江の娘達・・・一つ尋ねたい事があるのだ」 
人魚「キャー！！！！王子様達ーー！！！なぜここにーー！！！」
ルフィ「？」
ウソップ「王子？」
チョッパー「？」
人魚「サンジちゃんじっと隠れててね」
サンジ「・・・・！！！！！」
【リュウグウ王国ネプチューン三兄弟】

【長男　フカボシ（フカザメの人魚）】
フカボシ「不法入国者の報告を受けているのですがここへ来てはいませんか？」

【次男　リュウボシ（リュウグウノツカイの人魚）】
リュウボシ「来てたら言ってくれミファソラシドー♪」
「来てなかったら仕方なミレドー♪」

【三男　マンボシ（アカマンボウの人魚）】
マンボシ「アッカマンボー♪わーあ！おいらもここで遊んで行きてーなー！」

人魚「・・・い・・いいえ！ここへは誰も来てはいませんが・・・」
「そんなにも重要な人物なのでしょうか！？」
「王子達がわざわざ降りてこられる程の！？」
フカボシ「ウム・・まあ・・まだ私の思う者達と確定ではないのですが」
リュウボシ「確定ではないミレドー♪」
マンボシ「踊ろうぜアッカマンボー♪」

遠くから

ハモンド「なんの騒ぎだ？」
「！？・・・あれはネプチューン軍の三強じゃねぇか」
「なぜあいつらがここに・・！？厄介だな」
フカボシ「ふむ・・・そうかどうもありがとう、他を当たってみよう・・国境警備隊の見間違いか・・」
「遊戯中邪魔をしましたね」
人魚「いえそんな事」
サンジ「・・・・・・！！！」

サンジがガクガクしてくる
ブバアアアアアアアアアアア！！！！！！
サンジが尋常じゃない大量の鼻血をふきだす
チョッパー「サンジーーーーー！！！！！！！」
人魚「キャー！！！！サンジちゃん！！！！」
ルフィ「今の血の量やべぇぞ！！サンジ！！！！！」
ウソップ「ダメだった押し殺した興奮が爆発した！！！」
フカボシ「あれは・・！！間違いない・・！！」
「海賊麦わらのルフィ！！」
「アンモナイツ！！！」
アンモナイツ「はっ！！！」
ハモンド「何だいるじゃねぇかよ麦わら達だ！」
「先にあいつらに捕まっちまう！」
「でもここでネプチューン軍と争うのはマズイぞ！！」
チョッパー「ちょっと待ってくれ！！！」
「不法入国は悪かったよ！！捕まえるのは後にしてくれ！！」
「その前に今すぐ誰か！献血してくれねぇか！！！」
「このままにしてたらもう数十分で仲間が死んじゃうよ！！！」
「血液型は『S型RH－』！！ちょっと珍しいけど！！」
「この中に誰かいないか！？」
「それとも魚人や人魚は流れる血が違うのか！？」
ルフィ「おい！頼むよ！誰か！お願いします！サンジに血やってくれ！！」
チョッパー「急いで！誰かいねぇか！？」
ウソップ「こんなバカな死に方ねぇ・・！誰か！！」 
ケイミー「チョッパーちん！人魚も魚人も人間と同じ血液だよ！輸血もできる・・・だけど」
チョッパー「？」
ハモンド「ハモハモハモハモ！！！！」
「人間共がぁ！！バカ言ってやがるぜ！！！」
「クソみてぇな下等種族のてめぇら人間に血をくれてやろうなんてもの好きはこの魚人島にはいねぇよ！！」
「そんなものを差し出せば人間を嫌う者達から闇夜の裁きを受ける！！」
ルフィ「海獣連れてたあいつらだ！！」
ケイミーが海に潜る
ウソップ「え！ケイミー！！」
アンモナイツ「フカボシ王子！魚人街のハモンドです！！」
ハモンド「ダラダラと大量に血を流し何もできずに死に耐えればいい！！」
「この国には古くからの法律があるのさ！」
「『人間に血液を分かつ事を禁ず』！！！」
ウソップ「何だって・・・・！？」
ハモンド「これはいわばお前ら人間の決めたルールさ！！！」
「長い歴史において・・・我らの存在を化け物と恐れ・・！」
「血の混同をお前達が拒んだ！！」
「魚人島の英雄フフィッシャー・タイガーの死も然り！！」
ルフィ「ん？」
ハモンド「種族構わず奴隷解放に命をはった男が・・！」
「後の流血戦の末血液さえあれば確実に生きらえた命を・・・いとも簡単に落とした！！」
「心なき人間達に供血を拒まれ・・・・死んだ！！！！」
「そんな部下一匹の命なんか諦めて・・お前らおれ達と魚人街へ来い！！」
「新魚人海賊団船長〝ホーディ・ジョーンズ様〟がお前らをお呼びだ！！！」
ウソップ「おい・・法律か何か知らねぇが頼むよ！！！誰かいねぇか！？」
「礼ならなんでもするからよ！今はとにかくコイツの命を救ってうれ！！！」
ハモンド「力づくで連れてくぞ・・・！！」
「打瀬網！！！！」
ルフィ「お前らの言う事は・・・聞かねぇって！！！」
「言っただろ！！！！」
「〝JET銃〟！！！！！」
ウソップ「ルフィ！後ろに海獣だ！！」
ルフィが目をあわす
海獣「！！！」
ウソップ「海獣が・・・戦わずに負けを認めた・・！」
人魚「何なの！？ルフィちゃんすごい！！」
フカボシ「流石だ・・・」
ケイミー「ルフィちん達！！！！！」
フカボシ達が乗ってきた船に乗っている
ケイミー「サンジちんを乗せて！町へ行こう！！」
ウソップ「ケイミー！！！」
ケイミー「町の港には人間の人達がいっぱいいる！急いで！！」
アンモナイツ「待ちたまえ！リュウグウ号は王子達の・・・！！」
ケイミー「ごめんなさい！サンジちんを助けたら必ず返します！！」
ルフィ「よし！乗ったぞケイミー！出せ！！」
ケイミー「お願いリュウグウちん！町まで！」
「ごめんね私が同じ血液型なら拒否なんてしないのに！」
ウソップ「お前が謝る事じゃねぇだろ！！もともとはコイツのやましい気持ちから始まってんだ」
「見ろよ顔が少しにやけてやがる」
チョッパー「サンジー！！いい加減にしろよー！何も考えるな！本当に一刻を争う状態なんだぞ！」
ウソップ「しかしシャボンティ諸島で二年前にお前やハチが受けた差別といい」
「根っこは深そうだな・・・下心の鼻血が笑えねぇ大事になるなんて・・・」
ケイミー「話は別なんだけど町に着いても少し心配なの！献血者がすぐ見つかるかどうか・・・」
「ここ1ヶ月人間の人たちが全然この島にやって来なくなって・・・・！！！」
「ルフィちん達は久しぶりのお客さんなんだよ」
ルフィ「何でだ？ここは名スコップだろ？」 
ケイミー「うん、名スポットなんだけど」
「わからない・・誰かが航海者の邪魔をしてるんじゃないかって」
「何か大きな影が動いてるんじゃないかって国中の噂で・・・」
フカボシ「困るじゃないか君達・・・」
「なぜ海賊達を匿っていたのです」
人魚「ごめんなさいフカボシ王子・・・」
「ケイミーのお友達っていうし・・」
「悪いコ達じゃなかったから不法入国で捕まるのはかわいそうだと思って」
「大丈夫かしらサンジちゃん・・・」
フカボシ「それは早とちりです、彼らは有名な海賊」
「入国審査なら受けてもらわなくても構わない・・・素性はおよそわかっている」
リュウボシ「我らが彼らを探していたのは別件なのレミファー♪」
人魚「・・・そうだったんですか」
フカボシ「ジンベエの伝言も」「伝え損ねたな・・・」

第609話終わり 



Confirmation

735 名前：T ◆PecpvbY4/. [] 投稿日：2010/12/24(金) 15:01:25 発信元:143.90.177.89 [2/2]
ジャンプ売ってやがった。
もうﾊﾞﾚ来てるみたいなのでみんな良いお年を～


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

From AP! The real one!

Chapter 609: Adventure in Fishman Island
Jinbei and the Fishmen Pirates left the island.
Three Prince of the Neptune Army, came from the Ryuuguu Palace (Ryuuguujou, the Dragon Palace, is a fairy tale underwater palace in Japanese folklore) looking for the Strawhat Pirates
Sanji nosebleeds to near death, Chopper tells everyone he needs blood

Both the fishmen and mermaids refuse to do so, it's forbidden by law to give blood to humans.
The reason is Fisher Tiger.
When Fisher Tiger was wounded and lost hit blood, humans refused to give blood to him, and even though the wound was easily treatable, he died as a result of it. 

The New Fishmen Pirates leader's name is Hody (Hoodie?) Jones.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

This full script was posted, I don't know how valid it is, but most likely accurate.

part 1
Chapter 609: Adventure in Fishman Island

Sanji: I'm gonna LIVE HERE!!!
Luffy: I'm so jealous you guys can swim
Camie: Luffy-chin can swim too, if you put on the bubble
Luffy: Really!?
Usopp (talking about Sanji): Looks like he's back to himself after all. It must be his sheer will...
Chopper: I'm glad!! If he keeps bleeding like that, I'm out of stock on blood. Sanji's blood type is a rare one.
Luffy: Hey Camie, there's someone I want to see on this island!
Camie: Oh really? Who? The mermaid princess?
Luffy: No... Jinbe!

[Fishman Island: Kingdom of Ryugu]

Camie: boss Jinbe?
Luffy: Two years ago, when Ace died... The reason why I wasn't broken is because of him! I wanna see Jinbe!
Usopp: Hey Luffy, by Jinbe you mean the Shichibukai Jinbe!? I mean former Shichibukai
Luffy: Yeah, he's my friend
Usopp: What!? What the hell is up with you!

Jinbe flashback: We'll meet 2 years from now on Fishmen Island!
I'm looking forward to seeing you and your crew!

Luffy: I promised to see him on this island
Camie: Oh yeah, I remember reading a news article about Luffy-chin and boss Jinbe being together!
Luffy: Where's Jinbe?
Camie: Ummm.... boss isn't on this island anymore.
Luffy: What!?
Camie: You know how he quit Shichibukai at the war? 
So he and Fishmen Pirates can't stay on this island anymore, so they all left this place along with boss Jinbe
Luffy: Whaaaaat!!? So I can't see Jinbe!?
Camie: If I go into details, it'd be a long story, but... after the war, there was a lot of changes to this island, and...

little mermaids: Camie!!
1: Ship's coming!
2: might be coming!
3: The Kingdom's ship is coming!
4: Maybe no one's on it!
5: of course there is!!

Camie: Who's on them? tadpole-chans?
1: dunno!
2: the Kingdom's ship, rarely seen!
3: the ship you don't see 'round here very often!
4: maybe they came to catch Luffy for illegally entering!

Luffy: What!?
Camie: Luffy-chin, you gotta hide!


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 24, 2010)

Second part from aohige of ap forums:

Camie: That is... a Royal Gondola!
1: Really, I knew it
2: yeah
3: no not really!
4: yeah, probably
5: so what if it is!?
mermaid: But it can't be one of the royalty, could it?
They wouldn't come to the outskirts like here all the way from Ryugu Palace
?: Hail, the Neptune three Brothers are passing!
?: Hello, the daughters of the inlet... I have a question for you.

Mermaids: Kyaaa!!! It's the Princes! Why are you here!?
Luffy: ?
Usopp: Prince?
Chopper: ?
Mermaid: Sanji-chan, stay put and hide, ok?
Sanji: ....!!!!!!!! (trying to contain himself. Perhaps buried under all the mermaids?)

[The three Neptune Brothers of Ryugu Kingdom]

Oldest brother Fukaboshi (Mermaid of Fuka [Another name for shark in Japanese])
Fukaboshi: We've gotten reports of illegally entered ailen, have them come here?

Second oldest brother Ryuboshi (Mermaid of Ryugu no Tsukai [Oarfish])
Ryuboshi: If they're here, let me know mi-fa-so-ra-si-do-♪
If they're nothere, oh well mi-re-do-♪

Third brother Manboshi (Mermaid of Manbou [Ocean sunfish])
Manboshi: Akkamanbo-♪ Whooa! Me wanna play 'ere too!

Mermaid: N..no, we haven't seen any here...Are they people of such importance?
To the point the Prince comes all the way here themselves!?
Fukaboshi: Hmm... well, it's not certain they are the ones I seek, but...
Ryuboshi: not certain mi-re-do-♪
Manboshi: lets dance Akkamanbo-♪





... ok, so other than the oldest brother, the other two princes seem to be.... uh... a tad retarded.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

Fishmen watch the ruckus from afar

Hammond: What's all that ruckus over there?
....!? Those are the three of the strongest of the Neptune Army!
Why are they here...!? This could be trouble

Fukaboshi: Hm.... I see, thank you very much. We'll look elsewhere.... I guess the border patrol made a mistake..
I'm sorry to bother you in your fun.
Mermaid: Oh, don't worry about it

Sanji: ......!!!!
Sanji is shaking, then spews insane amount of nose blood

Chopper: SANJI---!!!!!!!
Mermaid: Kyaaaaaa!! Sanji!!!!
Luffy: That amount of bleeding can't be good!! Sanji!
Usopp: Oh no, his surpressed excitement all just exploded!
Fukaboshi: They... they are it, no mistaken about it! Pirate Straw Hat Luffy!! Ammo Knights! 
Ammo Knights: Yes sir!
(Obviously a pun on Ammonite, ancient shells)

Hammond: Hey, they're there afterall! It's the Straw Hats!
?: Let's capture them first!
?: But fighting the Neptune Army here is a bad idea!

Chopper: Please hold on!
I'm sorry we entered illegally! But before you capture us... please wait!
Before you do... please, can anyone give us blood!
If I leave him like this, my crewmate will die within the hour!
The blood type is type S RH.... it's a little rare! But... does anyone here have it!?
Or is fishmen and mermaids different blood than humans!? 
Luffy: Hey, please! Anyone! Please give blood to Sanji!
Chopper: Please hurry, is there anyone!?
Usopp: This is the stupidest way to die... please, anyone!?




yeah no kidding, Usopp.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Dec 24, 2010)

Last part by Aohige:

Camie: Chopper-chin! Mermaids and fishmen have the same blood as humans! They can share blood! But....
Chopper: ?
Hammond: Hamohamohamo!!! The humans are speaking nonsense!!!
No one in the Fishmen Island is stupid enough to give blood to shitty sub-par race like you humans!!
If any of them do, they'll recieve punishment in the dark from those who hate the human race!!
Luffy: It's him!! The one who was leading those sea monsters!
Camie dives in to the sea
Usopp: Huh!? Camie!!
Ammo Knight: Prince Fukaboshi!! It's Hammond from the Fishmen Town!
Hammond: Let those blood flow, and die helpless!!
There's a law in this nation from long ago.... Giving Blood to humans is outlawed!!
Usopp: ...What did you say!?
Hammond: This rule was more or less set by YOU humans!
In the long history, you feared us as monsters.... and you refused the mixing of blood!!
The hero of the Fishman Island, Fisher Tiger's case is one such example!!!
Luffy: Hm?
Hammond: The man who risked his life saving slaves of ALL races....!!
later day, died easily after a battle... which could have been easily prevented had he given blood....
Because of those heartless humans who refused to give him blood... he died!!!

Hammond: Just give up on your crew and come with us to the Fishmen Town!!
New Fishmen Pirate Captain Hodi Jones is calling for you!
Usopp: Hey... I don't care if it's against the law, please! Can anyone help!?
We'll do anything to repay! For now, please save this man's life!
Hammond: I'll bring you to him by force....!! Trawl Net!!!

Luffy: I said, I'm not going to listen to you guys....!!! JET Pistol!!
Usopp: Luffy, a sea monster behind you!!
Luffy looks back and stares
Sea Monster: !!!!!
Usopp: The Sea monster.... admited defeat without fighting...!?
Mermaid: Wow!? Luffy-chan is amazing!
Fukaboshi: Splendid, just as expected...!
Camie: Luffy-chin!!

Camie is on the ship Fukaboshi came on
Camie: Get Sanji-chin on! Let's go to the town!
Usopp: Camie!
Camie: There's a lot of humans in the dock of the town!! Please hurry!
Ammo Knights: Hold up!! The Ryugu is the Princes' ship...
Camie: I'm sorry! Once we save Sanji-chin, we'll return it!
LUffy: Alright, we're on Camie! Go!
Camie: Please Ryugu-chin!! Take us to the town!
I'm sorry, if my blood type was the same, I wouldn't refuse to give!
Usopp: You don't have to apologize!! It's all because of this idiot's perverted mind
Look at him. He's still slightly smiling.
Chopper: Sanji!!! Get hold of yourself!! Stop thinking!! Every second counts you know!
Usopp: That racism you were subjected to two years ago at Sabaody, and this... looks like the wounds are quite deep.
Never thought a perverted nosebleed could lead to serious situation
Camie: I'm worried that even if we get to the town, we might have trouble! I don't know if we can find a matching donor...
We haven't had new comers this whole month...!! Luffy-chin are the first in a while
Luffy: How come? Isn't this a popular tourist scoop?
Camie: Yeah, you mean popular tourist spot, yes.
I don't know... the rumor is someone is blocking the sailing..
There's a big rumor circulating that there's some deep conspiracy behind all this...

Fukaboshi: This is troublesome, ladies... why were you hiding the pirates?
Mermaid: I'm sorry Prince Fukaboshi... they were friends of Camie, and...
if they're not bad people, we felt sorry for them if they were to be captured for illegal entry..
I hope Sanji-chan is alright..
Fukaboshi: That's your misunderstanding, they are famous pirates. 
We don't mind if they don't go through the entry formalities.... we know their identities fairly well
Ryuboshi: The reason we were looking for them is for something else re-mi-fa-♪
Mermaid: ...oh I see..
Fukaboshi: We couldn't give them message from Jinbe either....

end


----------



## Edward Newgate (Dec 24, 2010)

Just some little update from Aohige:

Luffy: I said, I'm not going to listen to you guys....!!! JET Pistol!!
Luffy takes out Hammond and his two lackeys


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 12, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Ohana


> 610　占い師マダム・シャーリー
> 表紙はビビが王宮のお風呂掃除
> 
> ケイミーの知り合いの家（マダムシャーリー）で、眼を覚ますサンジ
> ...


ohana's summary, first half

610 Fortune Teller Madame Shirley
Cover is Vivi cleaning the bathing room of the palace

Sanji wakes up in Camie's friend's house (Madame Shirley)
Sanji tries to remember why he was unconcious, but Luffy and Usopp stop him from doing so in order to prevent another bleeding 
The ones to give him blood are okama mermaids. 
Sanji foams at his mouth at the sight

Chopper finds there are poisoned injury on Luffy's arm
But realizes Luffy has antibiotics against the poison
Luffy explains it's because of hell he went through in Impel Down
Luffy says the poison most likely comes from the ocotopus swordsman
(New Fishman Pirates Aassassin Hyozou - Poisoneous Blue Ringed Octopus Mermaid) 
He comments that the swordsman is quite strong

Hyozou appears near the mermaid inlet
A scream is heard from the inlet
The scream is from a mermaid named Ishley, and other mermaids seem worried
A barrel is seen.... to open or not to open...

Madame Shirley (Mermaid Cafe Store Manager, mermaid of Shortfin Mako Shark) is worried about the Blondie kid (Sanji)
Camie tells her to keep it a secret from Sanji that this is located in the backroom of the Mermaid Cafe, or he'll bleed again
Luffy finds an orb coated with shells, and asks what it is
Camie tells him it's used for fortune telling
Madame says she stopped fortune telling

Luffy asks her if Mermaids poop
Usopp: What the hell does that have to do with fortune telling!?
Madame is upset at Luffy's lack of manners
Camie asks Luffy to apologize, and Luffy does

continued to next post...

second half of ohana post

Madame tells her to take a day off and show them around the island
Camie starts worrying about feeding Pappag
They head outside, and Camie tells Luffy and co the fortunes Madame has accurately foretold
The coming of the Pirate Age, the death of Whitebeard, etc
They come to the front of Mermaid Cafe. Luffy asks if they have meat
Camie explains that mermaids don't eat meat or fish. She explains the menu of clams
The entrance opens... and Brook and Pappag shows up
Looks like they've been enjoying the cafe ahead of everyone
Pappag tells them they'll show them this place later, for now let's go eat some Sea monster meat

They pick up a taxi. Near it is a wanted poster for van der Decken.
He wears a hat, and looks like a monster with sharp teeth
Inside the taxi, the overview of Fishman island is explained.
The kingdom, the mermaid princess, King Neptune, etc
As they look out the taxi, they see mermaids walking on split legs.
Pappag explains what happens when fishman and mermaid marries

Luffy spots a pirate jolly roger. The flag belongs to one of the Yonkou, "Big Mom"
They explain that Big Mom has been protecting the island after Whitebeard is gone
They arrive at Gyoverly Hills, a city of celebrities
(Gyo = fish, a Fishman Island Beverly Hills)

Meanwhile, Madame Shirley is panicking
She sees the future! The Fishman Island is going to be destroyed by Straw Hat Luffy!

The end



> 564 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E [↓] ：2011/01/12(水) 18:22:54 IDXWRyFiIP
> >560
> ビッグマムの海賊旗
> 目立つのは唇。ローラ見たいな唇だよ。



This is answering question by a poster, wondering if they get to see Big Mom yet.
ohana's answer:

You just see her Jolly roger. What's most notable on the flag is huge lips, that resemble Lola's.

More:



> Big Mom's real name is Charlotte Ling-Ling (LinLin, RinRin)
> Whitebeard didn't ask for anything in return for protecting FI, but Pappag guesses that Big Mom only sees this as business relation.
> 
> Madame Shirley upon seeing the future with her fortune telling, asked to find Luffy and kick him out of FI.
> But she also hopes her fortune doesn't come true.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T

Incoming T.

Chapter 611: Hodi Jones

Good ol' Jones wrecking havoc, he says


----------



## auem (Jan 18, 2011)

same from 2ch.

639:T◆PecpvbY4/. 01/19(水) 13:32 143.90.177.89
今週は魚人海賊団幹部達及びホーディ・ジョーンズが暴れまくりです。

第611話　ホーディ・ジョーンズ


セリフ長いし、バトル描写が多い為簡潔にまとめるにしても時間掛ります・・・


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 18, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T



> T says it's a fun chapter.
> Hodi Jones AND his lieutenants are wrecking havoc.
> He also says he doesn't think the octo merman from last week is a lieutenant of Jones.
> 
> Hasn't said what makes him think so though, waiting on his summary





> Ok, it's posted and it's looooooong.
> 
> Btw cover is Carue skating with penguins


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T



> Alright, part 1
> 
> Fishman town of Noah
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T



> part 2
> 
> Dosun: So they -dosun- ran again.... they never -dosun- learn do they
> Zeo: Humans flee a lot
> ...


----------



## auem (Jan 19, 2011)

full...

*672:T◆PecpvbY4/.* 01/19(水) 13:53 143.90.177.89
第611話　ホーディ・ジョーンズ

王宮の近くに流れついたゾロナミロビンフランキー
警備隊に不審者として追いかけられるが一人の人魚シンディに助けられ匿ってもらう

王宮の裏は魚人街で無法者が多く警備が厳しいことを聞かされる
話してる最中にゾロが迷子になり

みんなで探していると魚人街の境界辺りの沼地で騒ぎがありゾロが新魚人海賊団に囲まれてる
ジョーンズに喧嘩を売るがシンディが止めに入る
ジョーンズがシンディのことを人魚姫と呼び、「お前には用がある」と言う
騒ぎを聞き付けた王宮の兵士たちが駆け付ける

ジョーンズ「いい機会だ…お前らに伝えることがある！！」
「バンダーデッケン９世は……新魚人海賊団船長！！このホーディー・ジョーンズ様の配下になった！！」
「人魚姫を引き渡すことと引き換えにな！！」


魚人達が人魚姫を連れ去ろうとするがゾロ達が瞬殺

ジョーンズに斬りかかるが足が沼にはまってみんなが動けなくなる
ジョーンズ「よくやったカリブー！！」
とカリブーが新魚人海賊団の配下になってる


バカでかい飛ぶ斬撃とロケットランチャーで攻撃するがヒョウゾウが合流し弾き返す


人魚姫を捕まえ去っていく魚人達
沼地に埋もれていくところをネプチューン３兄弟に助けられる



ギョバリーヒルズのパッパグの家で食事していたルフィ達のところに
占いにより捕まえようとする兵士達が現れるが抵抗せずに王宮につれてかれる

王宮でゾロ達と合流し
王様が出て来たところで終わり


*683:T◆PecpvbY4/*. 01/19(水) 14:19 143.90.177.89
    扉絵はカルーがペンギンたちとスケート

    魚人街ノア　
    一席の船が新魚人海賊団から逃げ出した模様
    蟹手のジャイロという海賊とその海賊団。
    レッドラインを抜けて新世界へ浮上して逃げるつもり。
    ルフィ達と同じくクラーケンに襲われてなんとか逃げたが海獣達に囲まれ
    一度新魚人海賊団の傘下になるしかその場を逃げ切る事が出来ない為、
    傘下に入ったふりをするが逃げた模様。
    しかし魚人たちは逃げたことに気づく。
    新魚人海賊団幹部　シュモクザメの魚人ドスン
    新魚人海賊団幹部　オオセ【サメ】の魚人ゼオ
    新魚人海賊団幹部　ダルマザメの魚人ダルマ
    新魚人海賊団幹部　大王イカの魚人イカロス・ムッヒ
    新魚人海賊団船長　ホオジロザメの魚人ホーディ・ジョーンズ
    ドスン「また逃げたのドスンか・・・懲りんのドスンなぁ」
    ゼオ「人間はよく逃げる」
    ダルマ「肉を食いちぎってやろうか！！キャキャッ！！」
    ジョーンズ『いいさ・・・ジャハハハハハ！！また見せしめに使える・・』
    イカロス「ムッヒッヒ！！では私が一発いってきまッヒ！！」
    ジョーンズ『お前はいい！！イカロス』
    イカロス「ムッヒ！！了解！！」
    ジョーンズ『俺が行く・・・！！』
    ジャラジャラと何錠も錠剤を飲む
    ジョーンズ『シャボンを用意しとけ』
    ダルマ「だぁっ！！またそんなに一気に飲んでよぉ！！凶薬を！！」

    ジョーンズが全身の筋肉が肥大化し、アーロンがキレた時を思い出させる目をている。




*685:T◆PecpvbY4/.* 01/19(水) 14:20 143.90.177.89
    容赦しない一味は全部の商品抱えてる。

    上空からリュグウ王国国王　シーラカンスの人魚　海神ネプチューン
    ﾎｴというクジラに乗って登場。
    クラーケンの時に居たサメ(ｸﾘﾐﾅﾙの服を着たサメ)の名前はメガロ
    ネプチューンが｢この者で間違いないんじゃもんな？｣と確認している。
    竜宮城へ招待するとネプチューン。パッパグとケイミーは超びっくり。

    戻って魚人街ノア付近の海底
    蟹手のジャイロ達の船の前にホーディ・ジョーンズ腕には手錠
    先程飲んだ錠剤は凶薬E･S(ｴﾈﾙｷﾞｰｽﾃﾛｲﾄﾞ)
    ジョーンズは船に突っ込みぶち破りながら大暴れ。
    船員をかみちぎったりしながら蟹手までも粉々に破壊。
    手錠をしていた理由は手も使わず沈めてやるとの意思表示
    E・Sの解説
    ゼオ｢魚人の腕力は生まれながらに人間の10倍
    E･Sを一粒の目がさらにその倍。二粒でさらに倍！！
    この夢のパワーの代償は削り取られる命””しかし我々は死を厭わず計画を実行する！！
    人間に撃ち砕かれたフィッシャータイガーの命！！アーロンの意思！！暗く無残な魚人の歴史はこの世代で終わらせる・・我々新魚人海賊団がな！！｣
    蟹手の船はボロボロに成りシャボンに包まれ海底に浮上。
    ジョーンズ『ジャハハハハ・・・生きて貰わにゃ困る・・・
    傷跡を残し生き延びて地上に伝えろ！！』
    『海中でお前たちの身に何が起きたのか・・誰に遭ったのか・・・その恐怖を地上の人間どもに伝えろ！！』
    『俺たちは世界の中央　魚人島を腑抜けた海神ネプチューンから奪い取り！！
    お前ら人間どもを暗い海の底へ引きずり下ろす！！』
    『魚人こそが至高の種族である事を思い知らせてやる！！！』


    今週は終り。


*712 名前：T ◆PecpvbY4/. *[] 投稿日：2011/01/19(水) 14:39:01 発信元:143.90.177.89
誰かまとめて貼り直してくれると助かる。

683と685の間

一方パッパグとともにルフィ一味はパッパグ宅へ到着
一階が店に成っている様子
誰かが店で騒いでる
ナミが店員に洋服が高すぎると文句中
パッパグが二年前の大恩があるから何でもタダで好きなだけもってけという
容赦しない一味は全部の商品抱えてる。


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 19, 2011)

part 3 (last)



The crew goes all out (eating shopping spree) and carrying all the loot with them.

From above appears the King of the Ryuguu Kingdom, a merman of Coelacanth... God of the Sea, King Neptune himself.
He appears riding a whale named Whoe (pun to shortened Japanese pronunciation for the English word Whale)
The shark seen freed from the Karaken, wearing the Crimmin shirt, is named Megalo
Neptune asks him: You're sure this is the place?
King Neptune invites them (Luffy and co) to the Ryugyu Palace. Pappag and Camie are astonished.

Scene returns to bottom of Fishman town of Noa
Hodi Jones appears in front of Crab Hand Jyro and his crew, with handcuffs on his arm.
The vile drug he took earlier is called E.S (Energy Steoroid)
Jones juggarnauts to the ship, and wrecks havoc
He bites the flesh off the pirates, and shatters the Crab Hand.
The reason why he's handcuffs is to show that he'll destroy them all even without using his hand.

Explanation of E.S
The first pill doubles your strength, and the second doubles again.
"This marvelous power comes at a cost... it shaves life off you"
"But we care not for our death, we will go forth with our operation!"
"The life of Fisher Tiger, shattered by the humans! The will of Arlong!
The dark and suffering history of Fishman will end this generation... by the hands of us, the New Fishman Pirates!"

The Crab-hand's ship is wrecked in pieces. 
It's engulfed in bubble, and floats to the bottom of the sea (did T actually mean surface here? lol)
Jones: Zyahahaha.... I have to make sure you live... to tell the surface world of what happened to you under the sea... who did this to you... tell the humans up there your fears!!
We are the center of this world... We will take away this Fishman Island from the hands of cowardly Sea God Neptune, and bring you humans down to the dark depth of the sea!!!
We'll make you all know that the Fishmen are the ultimate race!!

end


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Jan 19, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T



> The chapter is 17 pages including the cover.
> 
> Ikaros stands on two legs, and has eight arms.
> He's holding a spear in his hands.
> ...


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 19, 2011)

Ok, no wonder the first line didn't make much sense. This is what was supposed to go between part 2 and 3


Meanwhile, Luffy and co arrives at Pappag's house
The first floor seems to be a store. 
Someone's causing a ruckus in the store... it's Nami.
Nami is complaining at a clerk about the prices on the clothes in the store.
Pappag says he owes them from 2 years ago, so she can have whatever she wants for free.
The crew goes all out and carries out all the loot with them.



rofl, Strawhats are PIRATES afterall! haha


----------



## Majin Lu (Jan 19, 2011)

*Chinese scan
Source: opbbs/manga head*


----------



## Ender (Jan 20, 2011)

enjoy


----------



## luffysan (Jan 25, 2011)

Thnx to Aohige_ap of APforums:

Weekly Shounen T

Chapter 612: Led to by the shark we saved

第612話　助けたサメに連れられて
扉絵カラー　巨大なサメと戦う一味

セリフ多いんで簡潔に


カリブが樽から逃げ出した回想。
人魚は捕まったよう。
マダムシャーリーの所には王子達
ルフィ達が人魚をさらったかも知れないという事に。王子達は対処しなければという。
カリブはヌマヌマの実の能力者。
人魚が高値で売れるので宝の山だと喜んでる。

ゾロはすでに竜宮城で一人で酒盛り中
ﾌﾗﾝキーはトムさんの親族探し。
ロビンは歴史がどうこう言いながらどこかへ。
深海で魚人島が明るい理由は陽樹ｲﾌﾞ(宝樹アダムと関係があるようです)

人魚姫が登場　魚人島リュウグウ王国　王女　しらほし姫(巨魚ﾋﾞｯｸｷｽの人魚姫)
人魚姫は誰かに命を狙われてる様子。
今週は終り。
めんどくさいので細かい事はohana氏任せます。
人魚姫可愛いけどでけぇｗ
巨魚ってことはフォークシーの所のｳｫｰﾀｰﾊﾟﾝもたしか巨魚人だったけど関係あるのかな？
Woot, mermaid princess!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2011)

Color cover art: The Strawhats fighting a giant shark

Lots of dialogs, so a short one (T says he'll leave the rest to ohana)

Flashback of Cariboo escaping the barrel. The mermaid near by was abducted
The three prince arrive at Madame Shirley's place
They ponder the possibility of Luffy (Strawhat) kidnapping the mermaid.
The princes say this needs to be dealt with

Cariboo is Numa-Numa fruit (Swamp-swamp)
He's elated at capturing a mermaid, as they sell for high price

Zoro is already drinking at the Ryuugu Palace
Franky went to search for Tom's relatives
Robin said something about history, and went somewhere
The reason why the Fishman Island is so bright even though it's deep undersea is because of the Sunny Tree of Eve
(Related to the Treasure Tree of Adam)

Mermaid princess apopears. 
Fishman Island Ryuugu Kingdom Princess, Princess Shirahoshi (Mermaid of Big Sillago?)
(T wrote massive fish Big Sillago, but I don't see any fish by that name. 
I wonder if it's supposed to be Hoshigisu, Sillago aeolus, judging from her name)
Apparently someone's after her life

T says the mermaid princess is cute, but huge


----------



## Edward Newgate (Jan 26, 2011)

Ahahahahahaha
Luffy gropes the mermaid princess' boobs.
(and bounces on it?)

Zoro isn't shown, but King Neptune told them where he is
Nami knew where Robin and Franky went to


----------



## luffysan (Jan 26, 2011)

New summary by Ohana:

サニー号の付録が付いてるよ。
紙で出来てて組み立てる奴。

612　助けた鮫に連れられて

人魚の入江
あの謎の樽を開けようとする人魚たち
ちょっと開けると、中から声が聞こえる。。。
出て来たのはヌマヌマの実を食べた沼人間
水辺へ逃げれなくなった人魚達。
沼人間は、ヒューマンオークションで人魚っていくらだったかな～


サンゴ丘
警備隊達がルフィを探してる？会議してる
そこにフカボシ王子とマダムシャーリー
マダムシャーリーが、フカボシ王子にルフィが魚人島を滅ぼすと説明
フカボシ　対処せざるを得ませぬな。。。

ギョバリーヒルズ
ネプチューンの鮫に乗り竜宮城に向かうルフィ達
ネプチューン　お前たちの仲間をすでに招いている　酒盛りを始めてしまっておる
ウソップ　ゾロか
ナミ　ゾロね
フランキーは、トムさんの親族を探す。
ロビンは大切な歴史がなんとかで、ナミとは別行動になってしまった。
ネプチューンは、魚人島の説明。

竜宮城
到着！！
ルフィいつのまにやら、竜宮城内ではぐれる
分厚い鉄格子を見つけるルフィ
開けると。。。泣いてるドデカイ人魚姫！！（人魚姫はネプチューンの娘らしい）

おいおいと泣き始める人魚姫
おろおろするルフィ。

パラ見。サーセイ★


----------



## luffysan (Jan 26, 2011)

ohana summary translation:


Jump issue comes with a Sunny papercraft model

612: Led to by the shark saved

The mermaid inlet
The mermaids try to pry open that mysterious barrel
When they manage to open a little, they hear a voice from inside...
Out comes a swamp-man who ate the Numa-numa (swamp-swamp) fruit
The mermaids can no longer run to the waters
The swamp-man ponders how much the mermaids fetch on auction

Sango (Coral) Hill
The patrol are looking for Luffy, and discussing matters
Prince Fukaboshi and Madame Shirley appears
Madame explains to the prince that Luffy will destroy the Fishman Island
Fukaboshi says the matter must be dealt with...

Gyoverly Hills 
Luffy and co heads to the Ryuguu Palace riding on Neptune's whale
Neptune: We've already invited a member of yours. He's already started drinking
Usopp: Zoro.
Nami: Yeah, Zoro.
Franky looks for Tom's relatives, while Robin looks for important piece of history
They both went their ways and separated from Nami
Neptune explains details of Fishman Island

They arrive at the Ryuguu Palace
Luffy somehow gets lost inside the palace
Luffy finds a room with massive metal bars
He opens... and finds gigantic mermaid princess, weeping inside!
(it appears she is the daughter of Neptune)

The mermaid princess cries her eyes out, and Luffy doesn't know what to do
End

Yes, Luffy bounces on the princess' breasts.

(bunch of info about presents and OP 200 million sales events snipped)


----------



## mcmmaster (Jan 26, 2011)

Its out!


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 1, 2011)

Chapter 613: Mermaid Princess in the Hardshell Tower
Cover: cover ministory series 19: From the deck of the world vol.1 "News Coo traveling the ocean"
On the newspaper the News Coo drops is the words "Straw Hat pirates are back!" and shows pictures of them at Sabaody
To the right of that, (in a different colum I guess) a word "Wapometal" is visible lol


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 2, 2011)

first snippet

Coversation between Wadatsumi and Vander Decken
(Flying Pirates member: The Giant Watadsumi, A fishman of Giant Tiger Puffer)
(His nickname "Dainyuudou" is a folklore giant in Japanese myths)
Flying Pirates Captain Vander Decken IX, fishman of Japanese Bullhead Shark (Nekozame)

He told Princess Shirahosi that her life is DEAD or MARRIAGE. 
It means she either swears love to him, or die.
He throws an axe, stating he'll send her an axe with picture of roses drawn on it.

next snippet

The scene changes to Ryuguu Kingdom, Princess Shirahosi's place
Luffy is trying to calm the crying princess down, and suddenly the axe mentioned earlier comes flying in from between the doors
Luffy notices it right away, and stop the axe
The guards come to the princess, but instead of handing over Luffy, she hides Luffy behind her
The guards tell her it's been decided to lock up all the Strawhats in the cell
They say Zoro is already caught, and Nami and Usopp is soon to be caught as well
After the guards leave, the princess and Luffy have a conversation
Vander Decken is cursed by a devil's curse called Mato-mato (Target-target) (most likely a DF)
Once he decided the princess is his target, his attacks make their way to her with precise accuracy, so she can't leave the tower


The conversation between Luffy and the princess continues
She treats him to dinner. She says she's been locked up for a decade now
Luffy asks the princess out for a walk, and tells her if anything comes flying her way, he'll blow them all away

Scene changes to the palace
Nami, Brook, Usopp didn't agree to get caught easily, and are fighting
King Neptune is conflicted that although he doesn't necessary agree to get should be arrested based on fortune telling, for the moment he asks them to come quietly, and proceeds to attack them
Right as his attack is about to land, Zoro, who apparently escaped from prison, stopped Neptune's attack!
Zoro: I hear some festive songs playing... so I came!! (out)

Scene changes to Fishman town of Noa
Hodi and Vander Decken allies to take the head of King Neptune and bring down the Ryuguu kingdom
As they shake their hands, Decken tells him to wait a second and wears a glove on his hand.
(T guesses maybe the person he touches with his hands becomes his target)

End of chapter

EDT: T adds that Princess Shirahoshi is SUUUUPER cute. And he feels she's gonna fall for Luffy.


----------



## luffysan (Feb 2, 2011)

671 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/02/02(水) 16:26:01 ID:ZXK0HNlVP 613　硬殻塔の人魚姫 
表紙はニュースクーが新聞落としてる。記事内容は麦わら一味完全復活 

バンダーデッケン９世は10年も（手紙）返事を待ってる。 
返事が来ないと。。　ワダツミ 
バンダーデッケン９世　フライング海賊団船長　ネコザメの魚人 
ワダツミ　オオトラフグの魚人 
バンダー　今日もバラ一輪書いてある斧を送ろうと。。放り投げる。 
しかしブーメランのように戻ってきてしまう。 

泣いてばかりの人魚姫　名前は　しらほし姫 
おろおろするルフィ　そこにさっきの斧が飛んでくる 
ルフィ、人魚姫に当たらないよう斧をキャッチ 
そこに、ネプチューンの部下が無事ですか？と部屋に入ってくる 
とっさに人魚姫は、ルフィを掴み隠す。 
部下　海賊麦わらのルフィの件ですが…　厄介なことに… 
ルフィ達が人魚をさらった疑いで幽閉することに決まった。ゾロは幽閉済み。ナミ　ブル　ウソも拘束完了のこ ろ　ルフィだけが見当たらないので注意してくださいと部屋を出てく部下 
人魚姫とルフィの会話。 
ルフィは斧を投げてきたのは誰だ？ 
人魚姫　バンダーデッケンという殿方で　マトマトという悪魔の呪いを受けられ　いつどんな場所からでも　的 を定めた私の命を狙う事ができるらしく…　そとは危なくて一歩も出れない… 

ルフィ食事しながら会話。人魚姫は質問したり答えたり 
ルフィのちょっかい出したり　また泣きだす人魚姫 
ルフィ　おれお前嫌いだな～　その言葉に更に泣く人魚姫 
ルフィ　どっかいきたいとこないのか？ 
人魚姫　沢山ありますけど 
ルフィ　ここ出よう　散歩しよう　また何か飛んできたらおれが全部吹き飛ばしてやるからよ 

囲まれるウソ　ブル　ナミ 
戦っていると。。。　祭囃子が聞こえたんで出てきた！！ゾロ 

そのころメリットが互いにあり、目的は一つ。 
ホーディとバンダー　握手をして 
ネプチューンの首を取る！！ 

終わり。サーセイ。 
バンダーは、人魚姫に愛の証として斧を投げてる


----------



## luffysan (Feb 2, 2011)

translation by aohige_ap of apforums:
ohana


613 Mermaid Princess in the Hardshell Tower
Cover: News Coo is dropping off the newspapers
The article is about the Strawhats making a comeback

Vander Decken IX has been waiting his letter to be answered for 10 years.
The reply isn't coming... says Wadatsumi
Vander Decken IX, Captain of the Flying Pirates. Fishman of Japanese Bullhead Shark (Cat-shark)
Wadatsumi, fishman of Giant Tiger Puffer
Vander: Today, I'm going to send her an axe with a rose drawn on it again.
He throws the axe
But like a boomerang, it comes right back.

The mermaid princess is crying her eyes out. Her name is Princess Shirahoshi
Luffy is panicked, he doesn't know how to handle it. The aforementioned axe comes flying there
Luffy catches the axe so it doesn't hit the princess
Neptune's servant comes into the room, asking if the princess is ok
The princess hides Luffy 

servant: About Straw Hat Luffy... we have trouble
Luffy and co are to be locked up under the suspicion of kidnapping the mermaids
Zoro is already locked up, Nami, Brook, and Usopp are about to be caught as well
Luffy is the only one they can't find. He asks her highness to be careful, and leaves the room

Luffy and the princess talk
Luffy asks her who threw the axe
The princess says it's a gentleman named Vander Decken, who was afflicted by a devil's curse called Mato-mato (Target-Target)
Apparently he has set myself as a target, and can aim for my life from anywhere and anytime... due to that it's too dangerous to go outside, and I haven't stepped a foot out of the tower (figure of speech)

Luffy chat with her while eating. The princess asks questions, or answers questions
Luffy would mess with her, and make her cry again
Luffy says he doesn't like her (for being a crybaby, most likely) making her cry even more
Luffy then asks her if there's anywhere she wants to go
Princess answers there's many places she'd like to go
Luffy: Then let's get out of here, let's take a walk outside! If something comes your way, I'll blow them all away


Usopp, Brook, and Nami are surrounded
As they're fighting, Zoro shows up saying he heard festival songs, so he came out.
(His roundabout way of saying I hear party going down, let me in on the fight I guess)

Meanwhile Hodi and Vander Decken shake hands, united in a common cause with merit to both of them.
To take the head of Neptune!

End

Vander is throwing axes at the mermaid as a sign of his affection
Neptune's daughter is mistaking that as killing intent (well who the hell wouldn't lol)



Parts in () are my own notes to decipher, not ohana's own


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 2, 2011)




----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Feb 2, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __ 









Credit to kaze1028 @ AP Forums.


----------



## Duttyman Momochi (Feb 2, 2011)

Chapter is out


----------



## Seraphiel (Feb 2, 2011)

chap is out


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Feb 8, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* Aohige/ Mr. T


> やっちまったモンはしょうがねぇ
> 
> 世界の甲板からvol2「フーシャ村」
> マキノが子供を抱いている
> ...



Chapter 614: What's done is done
From the deck of the world vol.2: Fuusha village
Makino is holding a child

Zoro and others take over the Ryuugu palace
Jinbe's message: 1. Do not fight Hodi 2. Head to the forst of the sea
Chopper's new ball: Kung-fu Point
Luffy takes the Marmaid outside


----------



## emperor 69 (Feb 9, 2011)

Source- AP
Credits- Aohige

first part

(Now, this isn't verified fully yet, but since it matches T's verification, I'm gonna trust it for now. And it sounds so much like Oda)

Chapter 614: What's done is done

Cover art: From the deck of the world vol.2 "Fuusha village"
Makino is cuddling a child

Usopp: Look, you over did it!!
Brook: That's correct!! You need to repent!
Zoro: YOU guys started the fight! You're all in this together!
Usopp: We were just gonna intimidate them and run!
Nami: I was just enjoying sight seeing and shopping...
Zoro: What's done is done!! Stop yapping!!

Neptune and other mermen are all tied up
Neptune: Owww......
Usopp: No, this isn't just gonna be overlooked like that!! What kind of terrible pirates would "accidently" take over the Ryuuguu Palace!?
Zoro: Then are you saying we should have just lost to them!?
Usopp: I've been saying this over and over, that we need to find the right timing to RUN!
Zoro: We don't know how to get out of here, and Luffy isn't here!
Usopp: Yeah, that's right!! Where the hell is Luffy!?
Camie: Oh...my... god..
Pappag: I can't believe you guys
Nami: We're really in a hurry, so don't tease us and tell us!
Usopp: Yeah, where is Luffy...
Nami: Where is the treasury?
Usop: STOOOPP THAT!!!!!!
Nami: Eh.... how come? (innocent eyes)
Usopp: Stop acting so innocent! Be a little more prudent!!
Brook: Alright, when times are tough, lets sing and be happy! Come on!
Usopp: And you shut up too, Soul King!!

Right minister: Neptune your highness, are you alright...?
I can't believe the Knigth of the sea King Neptune ends up like this...
Neptune: Muuun..... My bad back hurts too much to fight... boy am I getting old for this.
I failed...sorry!
Right minister: When Prince Fukaboshi, Ryuuboshi, and Manboshi, the three greatest warriors of the Neptune army return... don't you think you'll get away in one piece!!
If we fill the castle with water, they wouldnt' have stood a chance... but all the water got drained!
Zoro: Anyways, we can't stay on Fishman Island anymore. Where is Sunny? We need to gather up and head out right away
Usopp: But the coating on Sunny came off when we rammed into this island!?
Nami: And the Log Pose is acting up the whole time!! Ever since we got here, it doesn't look like it's locking on...
Left minister: I can't believe this... a simple pose like that won't let you sail through the New World, you clueless pirates...!
Nami: What? This doesn't work? What do you mean?
Left minister: If you let me free of my bindings, I'll tell you
Nami: Hmmm...

Source: Ap forums
Credits: Aohige/ Mr. T

next part

Ring!! Ring!!! (doorbell ringing)
Right minister: A-Hah!! That must be Prince Fukaboshi!
Zoro: Yes, who is it?
Fukaboshi: It's me Fukaboshi!! What is happening on that side!?
Please drop down the gate pass and open the main gates and the royal gate to the palace!!
Zoro: What happens when I open them? No, that's not happening.
Usopp: Hey!!! What the hell are you saying!? Just tell them what happened honestly!
Pappag: Yeah!! I mean, can you tie me and Camie up too!? We'll be labeled accomplices otherwise!
Camie: Zoro-chin you're scary....
Fukaboshi: Which one of the Straw Hat pirates are you?
Neptune: Fukaboshi!! He is the three-swords style swordsman of Straw Hat Pirates with the bounty of 160 million berries!! And his name is Zori!!
Zoro: It's ZORO!!
Fukaboshi: Father!
Zoro: As you heard, we have Neptune and many other hostages
If you value their lives, get us ready to sail!!
What we need is our ship Thousand Sunny with coating done, and the other crew.
A pitch darkness woman, a robot, a racoon dog, and some perverted kappa.
Fukaboshi: I understand your demands... I'll make sure you and your crew will sail from this island swiftly.
But you must promise me to hand over all the hostages safely!!
Bur first, one thing Zoro....
Zoro: hm?
Fukaboshi: I didn't wish to give you this message in a situation like this but... I must honor Jinbe's wishes.
"From the former Warlord Jinbe to Straw Hat Luffy"
I was told to give you two messages once you arrived.

Neptune: Jinbe...
Usopp: Oh yeah, he said... he's friends with Jinbe!
Camie: He's a pirate, but his a great man so well respected on this island!
Zoro: Luffy isn't here, but I'll tell him... Say it.

Fukaboshi: First one is.... don't fight Hodi. And the next is! He'll be waiting for him at the Forest of Sea!
These are the two messages.
Zoro: Forest of Sea? Hodi?

Source: Ap forums
Credits: Aohige/ Mr. T

third part, and yes more to come

Fishman Island Coral Hill (Sango-hill)
Mermaid: They've really done it!! The Straw Hat pirates took over the Ryuugu Palace!!
What are they after!?
Mermaid: I can't believe it... they looked like good people...
They must be the ones fortold in the fortune, and kidnapped the mermaids at the inlet as well!
Everything's happening like it was fortold!! Man, they've really shown their true colors now!
Apparently some of their crewmate is in the backroom of the Mermaid Cafe!! The guards went for them right now!!
Chopper: Kung-fu Point!! Hai!! Haii!! Whoachaaa!!! (Kung-fu cries)
Get out of the way!! Whoaaah!! Sanji is just getting over his sickness!! Don't lay a hand on him!!
Guards: What is this creature!? He transformed!!
Chopper: What's with this "come to the Ryuugu Palace" crap!! I know you're trying to catch us!!
Sanji: Hey you....
Chopper: Sanji! Don't move yet!!
Sanji: That Ryuugu Palace place... is she there...?
Guards: ???
Sanji: I mean, the mermaid princess
Guards: Yes she is, what about it!!
Sanji: Ok then, I'm going
Chopper: You're going!? Haven't you had enough already!? If she's beautiful, you'll die!

Ryuugu Palace Hardshelled Tower (Koukaku-tower)

Luffy: Heey! What are you doing!! Let's go outside!
Shirahoshi: But I can't Luffy-sama!! That would be wrong...
Luffy: You said you wanted to go somewhere!! If you stay locked up in this place for 10 years you'll go nuts!
Shirahoshi: But... if I acted so selfish... I'd cause trouble for so many people...
Luffy: So where do you want to go?
Shirahoshi: To the Forest of Sea... but that's just my dream, to really go out there, I just can't.... *sob*
Luffy: Why are you crying just saying where you want to go!?
Shirahoshi: I.. I'm sorry, I can barely bring the courage to say it... please don't get mad at me...
Luffy: Gosh you're so tiresome.
Shirahoshi: T--tire...some... me....
Luffy: Alright alright! I'm sorry!

Don! Dodon!! 

Shirahoshi: Kya!!
Luffy: What's with the huge noise!? Is he throwing something at us again!? Man, what a jerk
Neptune: What's this!? What's that sound!? Could it be Decken's spears!? It's coming from the Hardshelled Tower!!
Shirahoshi is in danger!!! Are the guards with her!?
Mermaid Guards: No, everyone's captured here
Neptune: Hey you pirates!! Go make sure the princess is fine in place of the guards!
Zoro: Eh? What are you talking about
Neptune: The Hardshelled Tower is north east of the castle!! You go right now!!
Zoro: Why the hell is the hostage making demands!?
Neptune: Shut up!! Shirahoshi is my only daughter!! Due to circumstances, her life is in danger!!
If something happens to my daughter, I will chase you down to the end of the sea!!!
Brook: You mean the mermaid princess!! If that's the case, I shall sprint to her rescue!!
And may I see her panties?
Left minister: Oh no!!! He's running with a perverted motive!!!
Right minister: Wait up, Skeleton!! You don't have to untie me, but take me with you!! 
If something happens to the princess, I cannot bear to live another day!!
Brook: Ah, you like that too. (Brook mistakes his motive as wanting to see panties too lol)
Brook carries the minister and runs with him

(well, the Japanese way of saying the above is even if I die, I'd die with regrets, but the idea is the same)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 9, 2011)

Shirahoshi: I've always wanted to go to the Forest of Sea... all through out this 10 years... but I was told it's dangerous outside the tower...
Everyone cautions me... and I was so afraid to leave for outside... 
Luffy-sama, are you really going to take me outside?
Luffy: Yeah
Shirahoshi: And you will really protect me?
Luffy: Yeah, leave it up to me
Shirahoshi: Ueeeeenn *cries*
Luffy: Hey, if you're gonna cry I won't take you! 
And to be honest you have to take me there, I can't swim
Shirahoshi: I'm sorry, I'm just so happy...
Luffy: Man!! You're such a crybaby!! And such a wimp! 
But if we go outside, you're so big they'll notice you right away.. so I have a great plan!

Right minister: Hey you Skeleton! Look around the tower!
Brook: huh?
Right minister: Unbelievable...!! It's not the usual knives and axes that came flying this time!!
They were the sounds of human pirates crashing into the tower!!! What insane act is this... how inhumane, Vander Decken!!!
Brook: Whaat!? Vander Decken!?
Right minister: They're getting up!! This isn't looking good... into this impenetrable Ryuuguu Palace!!! They managed to send in enemy footmen!!
This is a surprise attack!! The king's life is in danger!! And the Princess is in danger!!
Luffy: It sounds like the attacks stopped. Alright, let's go wimp!
Shirahoshi: Yes!! Please, Megalo!!
Luffy: Go Shark!!! To the Forest of Sea!!

Megalo jumps out of the door, holding Princess in his mouth
Brook: Huh!? Luffy-san!?

end of 614


T also commented that it looks like Megalo somehow got huge, as he's carrying the princess in his mouth lol


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Aohige_AP said:


> ohana verified the script, it's legit.
> 
> Her first comment was just her commenting that Straw Hats haven't reached the 10 nakama wish Luffy wanted yet, nothing to do with the chapter spoiler.



Just got confirmed       .


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Kung fu point


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

all pics found by OneManCollectiblez


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Chinese scan



found by Nami


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 9, 2011)

Ms scan


----------



## Kishido (Feb 16, 2011)

*Whole Script by Nuriko (the usual scripts provider)
*


*Spoiler*: __ 



Spoiler:
Quote:
第615話〝マトマトの呪い〟

扉絵

世界の甲板から「コルボ山」

ブルック「ちょっとちょっとルフィさん！！」

右大臣「おい待てメガロ！！」

「どこへ行くのだああああああ！！！！」

しらほし（お父様・・お兄様・・・お城の皆様お許しくださいませ・・）

（無断で外出致します！お夕食までには帰ります！！）

ルフィ「いくぞ散歩！！」

右大臣「何だというのだメガロ！」

「硬殻塔の扉を開け放って行くとは姫に何かあったら・・・」


「ガイコツ急げ姫の安全確認を！！」

ブルック「ちょっとホネ使いが荒いですよ！」

右大臣「！！？いなーーーーーーーい！！しらほし姫がいない！！！！」

ブルック「え！？人魚姫さんいないんですか！！？」

右大臣「おおお！！大変だ！！国家的一大事だ！一体いつ！何者の仕業だ！これは誘拐事件に他な らん！」

海賊「魚人島と竜宮城をつなぐ連絡廊・・・その開閉スイッチはどこにある・・・」

ブルック「え！？スイッチ！！？」

右大臣「ガイコツ！とにかくネプチューン様の下へ急げ！この事態をすぐに報告せねば！」

海賊「やるしかねぇんだおれ達は・・・・命令通り・・・ヤツらの言う事を聞く他・・・生き残る術がねぇ・・ 」

「早く教えろ・・・・」

「でなきゃ殺されちまうんだよ！！！」

ブルック「何の話ですかあああ！！？」


【魚人島「サンゴが丘」】

チョッパー「おいサンジ！！なんで結局兵士全員やっつけちゃうんだよー！」

サンジ「くっそー竜宮城へ行くチャンスだったのにコイツら手錠するなんて言い出すから・・」

チョッパー「みろ周りのやつらがおれ達を白い目で見てるぞ！深海魚のような白目で！」

サンジ「ガタガタいうな！やっちまったモンはしょうがねぇだろ！」

チョッパー「やっちまう前に考えろよ！」

サンジ「おめぇも半分やっちまったろ！カンフーで！！」

「アレ・・中々強かったな・・」

チョッパー「そ！そんな事言われても嬉しくねーぞコノヤロー」

キャー！！

海岸から血まみれの人が！！

お前確か魚人街の奴じゃないか！どうした！？

すぐに医者を！！！

チョッパー「ん？おれ医者だぞ！？」

サンジ「え！？ハチ！？」

「どうしたお前！！！」

はっちゃんの体に無数の矢が刺さって血まみれで倒れている

チョッパー「おいハチ！！なんだそのケガ！何があったんだよお！」

ハチ「・・・おお・・お前らか・・・会えてよかった・・麦わらはいるか・・？」

チョッパー「ここにはいねぇよ！ちょっと待ってろすぐ手当するから！」

ハチ「仲間達を集めろ・・急げ・・ハァ・・ハァ・・」

「お前ら・・もうこの島にかかわらねぇ方がいい・・魚人島をでろ・・・」

「今からこの島に新魚人海賊団が攻め込んでくる・・・」

「リュウグウ王国は崩壊するんだ・・・」


【数時間前　魚人街「ノア」】

デッケン「いいかホーディジョーンズの傘下の海賊達よ！お前達は幸せ者だ！この歴史的作戦の協力者となれる のだからな！」

海賊「バンダーデッケンってあのフライングダッチマン号の・・・！？」

デッケン「バホホホ！安心しろ！その子孫だ！ゴーストじゃねぇ」

「だがおれもまた呪われている」

「魚人にして泳げねぇ・・・おれがそのマトマトの呪いと共に引き受けた悪魔の力！見せておこう ！」

ハチ「ホーディ！！！」

「ニューおまえら本気でやるのか！バカなマネはやめろ！」

ホーディ「ハチさん・・・」

ハチ「ＥＳなんて身を滅ぼすだけの薬だ」

「魚人が魚人島を潰してどうする、大騎士ネプチューンを甘く見るな！」

ホーディ「ハチさん・・・勘弁してくれませんか・・・」

「もうアンタの意見は聞きたくねぇんだ、とてもおれの憧れたアーロン一味の幹部とは思えねぇ」


「アンタはフヌけちまった・・もう世代替えですよ・・・」

「人間達に思い知らる為には魚人島が必要でネプチューンは邪魔なんだ！」

「至高の種族が我らだってのはアンタらの教えだぜ！！？」

ハチ「だけどアーロンさんは負けた！デッケン！ヒョウゾウ！お前らまで何だ！当時アーロンさんの呼びかけに も応じなかったおめーらが！！」

「なんで今若ぇコイツらに手を貸してんだ！」

ヒョウゾウ「手を貸す？・・雇われたんだおれは金でなぁ」

「アーロンの奴は金離れが悪くおれを雇いきれなかった・・・」

「ガキのころからお前はおれに手も足もでなかった」

「お前止まりの剣士しか連れて行けなかったアーロンは気の毒だったなぁ」

デッケン「バホホホ！！アーロン一味のハチか！こりゃ懐かしい！」

「おめぇんとこの船長は当時このおれさえも手下にしようとしたんだバキャ言っちゃいけねぇ！」

「おれは人の下にはつかねぇ男よ！ホーディはその返をわかってる！！」

ホーディ「・・・アーロンさんには尊敬すべき野心と行動力があった・・だが同時に彼は粗暴で器用さに欠けて た」

「あんたらが海で暴れ回ってた頃おれ達は海賊になりたくても歳のたらねぇガキだった」

「その世代が成長した集まりだ・・・だから用意は周到前車の轍は踏まねぇ」

「おれはアーロン一味の意思を継ぐ男だ・・・その憧れの一味の元幹部が」

「このおれの計画に異論を唱えるなんて気が萎えるじゃないですか」

「くしくも今魚人島にはアンタの野望を打ち砕いた」

「麦わらのルフィってのが来てるってのに・・アンタは何ともおもわねぇのか？」

ハチ「あいつは元アーロン一味のおれに友達と言ってくれた・・・」

「命の恩人でもある！すぐに会いにいきてぇけど！！」

「アーロンの意思がここに生きている限りおれはあいつらに合わせる顔がねぇ！」

ホーディ「人間が友達なんてクソかネプチューンみてぇな事言いやがって」

「アンタにゃもう幻滅だよ」

デッケン「ロックオンだハチ・・・」

デッケンがハチに触れる

デッケン「バホホホ・・海賊の流儀を忘れちまったのか？」

「言いたいことがあるんなら暴力で解決しなきゃダメだぜ、のハズだ！！」

デッケンのナイフがハチに刺さる

ハチ「ぎゃあ！！」

デッケン「ついさっきおれがお前に触れた時からお前はおれの的になった」

「おれが何をどこへ飛ばそうともそれはまるで生きた鳥の様に」

「まっしぐらにお前という的を目指す」

「勿論それを防ぐ方法はいくつかある」

「試してみるがいい」

ハチ「よせ！そんなに矢を！！」

「おめーの能力なら噂で知ってる！おいホーディ！これじゃ死んじまう！」

「デッケンを止めてくれ！」

ホーディ「言ったでしょうハチさん」

「バンダーデッケンはおれの部下じゃねぇ」

「これは対等な海賊同盟なんです」

「第一、お前はもう目障りなんだよ！腰抜け野郎！！！」

ハチ「くそ！！！」

デッケン「そら！！いけ！！！！」

矢をはなつ

ハチが逃げる

デッケン「バホホホホホ！！いいぞ！逃げろ！逃げろ！だがどこまでも追撃するぞ！」

ハチ「くるなあ！くそお！水中でも関係ねぇのか！？」

「ぎゃあああああああああああ！！！！」

デッケン「バホホホ・・・メモリーできるの的は手のひらの数・・・二か所だ」

「１０年前から洗ってもいねぇこの右手はリュウグウ王国王女しらほし姫本人に触れた時のメモリ ー」

「おわかりか！？おれの投げかける愛も凶器も！標的を地獄の底まで追い詰める！これがおれの能 力だ！」

ホーディ「さて人間の海賊達！デッケンの能力はよくわかったろう」

「そこで作戦の第一段階だ・・・」

「侵入不可能と言われる竜宮城だが・・・」

「１０年間そこへ侵入物を投げ込み続けた男こそ・・・」

「あのバンダーデッケンだ！」

「つまりお前らが侵入物となりデッケンに投げられ・・竜宮城の人魚姫に向かって飛べ！」

「実際行きつく先は強固な塔の壁だが・・」

「そして内部から門を開きおれ達を迎え入れるのがお前らの任務」

海賊「バカな・・そんなことしたら・・おれ達その壁にぶつかって死んじまう！」


ホーディ「そうだとも」

「だからお前ら人間の軽い命を使うんだよ！！」

「お前らはここじゃ奴隷以下の価値だ！」

「ぶつかって生きてた奴が任務を果たせ！うまく行ったら自由の身にしてやろう！」

「任務を事態するなら今シャボンの外へ出してやる下等種族共！！」


【竜宮城北東「硬殻塔」への通路】

右大臣「急げガイコツ！王の元へ！」

海賊「待て・・通路を開かねぇとおれ達はホーディに殺される・・・」

右大臣「ネプチューン様！！！！！！！！」

「誘拐事件であります！！姫が何者かに連れ去られました！！」

ブルック「あと塔の方に海賊さんが降ってきまして！とにかく敵襲ですよ！！」

ネプチューン「誘拐じゃとおおお！！！しらほし・・！？どこの誰にじゃああああ！」

ゾロ「こんな時に敵襲か・・どうしろってんだ・・」

ウソップ「なんで今なんだ！おれ達も籠城中の敵襲だぞ！ど・・ど・・どうする！？いや！やっぱ答えなくてい い！」

ゾロ「斬ろう」

ウソップ「答えなくていいっつったろおおお！！」


場面かわり


ルフィ「もうサメから出てもいいんじゃねぇか？」

しらほし「い・・いえわたくしまだこの中の方が・・」

ルフィ「どうだ？１０年降りの外！」

しらほし「ドキドキします・・わたくしとても悪いことを・・・」

ルフィ「悪いわけねぇだろ外に出るだけでよー変なやつだなお前ー」

しらほし「この様な事を・・冒険というのでしょうか？」

ルフィ「あはははうん・・・ドキドキするならそりゃ冒険だな」

「そんで海の森っつったか・・それなんだ？おもしれぇもんあるのか？」


しらほし「お墓です！建ってからまだ一度も訪れてないお墓があるんです・・・」


「１０年間ずっと・・・一番行きたかった場所です・・・」


【深海〝海の森〟】

ジンベエ「もう１０年か・・魚人島を騒然とさせた・・・」

「あの白昼の暗殺事件から・・・早いものだ・・・」

「王子達は今や屈強な戦士に成長された・・・・しらほし姫は未だ塔の中じゃが・・・」

「しかし皆あんたの理想を・・・忘れちゃあおりませんよ・・・・」
「オトヒメ王妃・・・！！！」

第６１５話終わり




*Whole Translation by epic Aohige AP*


*Spoiler*: __ 




Chapter 615: The curse of Target-target (Mato-mato)
cover story: From the deck of the world: Colbo Mountain


Brook: Hey, hey! Luffy-san!!
Right minister: Wait, Megalo!! Where are you going!?
SHirahoshi: (I'm sorry father, brother... forgive me everyon in the castle...!)
Luffy: Let's go out for a stroll!!

Right minister: What is up with you, Megalo!? To leave the door to the princess wide open... what if something happens to the princess!?
Skeleton!! Hurry and check up on the princess!!
Brook: Gosh, you're really whipping this ol' bone to work!
right minister: She's not HEEEEREE!!!! Princess Shirahoshi isn't here!!!!
Brook: What!? The mermaid princess is missing?
right minister: This is a crisis!! A national crisis!! Who did this and when!? This has to be a kidnapping!!

Pirates: The corridor connecting Fishman Island and the Ryuugu Palace... where's the opening switch for it...
Brook: Huh? Switch?
Right minster: Skeleton!! Hurry to your majesty Neptune!! We must report this immediately!!
Pirates: We have to do it... as they say.... The only way for us to live is to listen to them...
Hurry, tell us.... if you don't, they'll kill us!!!
Brook: What are you talking about!?

Fishman Island Coral Hill (Sango hill)
Chopper: Hey Sanji!! Why did you beat up all the soldiers!?
Sanji: Damn, that was a great chance to go to Ryuugu Palace... but they said they're gonna cuff me...
Chopper: Look at everyone staring us in doubt!! Their eyes look like deep sea fishes!!
(In Japanese, disgusted eyes is expressed as "white eyes", he says their eyes are so white they look like deep sea fish's)
Sanji: Shut it!! What's done is done!
Chopper: Well THINK before you DO!
Sanji: Look, you took out half of them!! With Kung-fu! That was... pretty strong.
Chopper: Oh... damn you, I'm not happy for that comment!! (Chopper's old happy line)

Citizen: Kyaaa!! A bloodied man from the shore!!
Hey, you're from the fishman island... what happened!? Get us a doctor!
Chopper: Huh? Hey, I'm a doctor!
Sanji: Huh!? Hachi!!! What happened to you!!

Hacchan is found lying on the ground with countless arrows on his body
Chopper: Hey Hachi!! What's with that injury!!!

Hachi: Oh... it's you guys, good to see you... is Straw Hat here....?
Chopper: He's not here right now!! Wait a sec, I'll treat you!
Hachi: Gather your crew.. hurry...... you guys shouldn't get involved with this island anymore... leave Fishman Island...
Soon the New Fishman Pirates are going to invade this land....
The kingdom of Ryuugu is going to collapse....

Few hours ago in the Fishman town of Noa

Decken: Listen up, pirates under Hodi Jones!! You are lucky ones!! You'll be able to assisst us in this history defining operation!!
Pirate: The Vander Decken, from the Flying Duchman!?
Decken: Bahohohoho!! The decendant of!! I'm no ghost!!
However, I'm cursed as well....
Although I'm a fishman, I can't swim.... the power of the devil I gained in return from the curse of Mato-mato!! Have a look at its power!!

Hachi: Hodi!!
Hodi: Hachi-san....
Hachi: The drug ES will do nothing but destroy you...!
What's the use of fishmen destroying fishman island!! Don't underestimate the Great Knight Neptune!!

Hodi: Hachi-san.... please, leave us alone...
We don't want to listen to you anymore... I can't believe you're a lieutenant of Arlong Pirates I looked up to...!!
You've gone soft.... it's time for a new generation to step in...!
For the humans to know their place, We need Fishman Island, and Neptune is in our way!
You guys are the ones that taught us that we're the superior race!!

Hachi: But Arlong lost!! Decken! Hyozou!! What's up with you guys!?
You guys didn't heed the call of Arlong back then!! Why are you lending hand to these young ones!?

Hyozou: Lend hand....? I was hired. With money.
Arlong was too tight with his wallet, and couldn't keep me around...
Since you were a child, you didn't stand a chance at me.
I feel sorry for Arlong that he couldn't bring with him a better swordsman than you.

Decken: Bahohoho!! Hachi of the Arlong pirates!? Haven't seen you in a while!
Your captain tried to make me his underling, you gotta be kidding me!
I don't work under anyone!! Hodi understands that!

Hodi: Arlong-san had ambition and decisiveness I looked up to..!!
But he was unruly and lacked the sophistication...
When you guys were out there wrecking havoc in the seas, we were too young to be pirates despite our wish..!!
That generation has grown into this crowd... that's why we're prepared! We won't make the same mistake!
I inherit Arlong Pirates' will.... And to have one of the lieutenant of that pirate object to my plans, that's very disheartening
And by coincidence, the very man who crushed that dream, Straw Hat Luffy, is here on this island... do you not feel anything about that?

Hachi: He told me I'm his friend, a former Arlong Pirate... and he saved my life!! I want to see him right away!!
But as long as Arlong's will lives on here, I can't show myself to him!!
Hodi: Humans as friends? You sound like that damn Neptune!! You disgust me.
Decken: Locked on, Hachi.

Decken touches Hachi

Decken: Bahohoho!! Have you forgotten the ways of piracy?
If you want to make a point... do it with violence!! I think.

Hachi is stabbed by Decken's knife

Hachi: Gyaaa!
Decken: I touched you, now you're my target. No matter what I fling at any direction, like a living bird it will home in to you, the target.
Of course there are ways to stop them. Try them out.

Hachi: No stop!! Not that many arrows!!!
I've heatd of your powers...!! Hey Hodi, he's gonna kill me!! Stop Decken!

Hodi: Didn't I say it, Hachi-san? Vander Decken isn't working under me. We're in a pirate alliance.
Besides, you're but an annoyance now!! Coward!!

Hachi: Damn it!!

Decken: There!! Go!!!

He sends the arrows flying
Hachi runs

Decken: Bahohoho!! Go ahead, run! Run!! But they will chase you anywhere!!
Hachi: Stop!!! Damn, they come even under water!? Gyaaaaa!!!

Decken: Bahohoho... the targets I can memorize are limited to two... the same number as palm of my hand
This right hand I haven't even washed in ten years.... memorized Princess Shirahoshi.
Do you understand? The weapon, the love, whatever I throw!! Will chase after my target to the depth of hell!! This is my power!!

Hodi: Alright humans!! You understand Decken's power now?
So here's the first part of the plan.... The Ryuugu Palace is known to be inpenetrable...
But the man who kept throwing objects penetrating its defence for ten years... is this man Vander Decken!
So... you'll become the penetrating weapons and be thrown by Decken... and fly towards the Mermaid Princess!
Where you will actually land is a hard wall of the tower....
Then you'll open the gates from inside, and let us in! That is your mission!
Pirate: Ridiculous.... we'd die hitting that wall!
Hodi: Of course you will. That's why we're going to use you humans, with your expendable lives!!
You are worth less than slaves here!!
Those who lived after hitting the wall, complete your mission!! If all goes well, we'll let you free!
If you wish to decline the mission, I'll throw you all out of this bubble!! Worthless inferior race!!

Ryuugu Palace North-East, the passage to Hardshell Tower

Right minister: Hurry skeleton! To the king!
Pirates: Wait.. if you don't open the passage, we'll be killed by Hodi...
Right minister: King Neptune!!! It's a kidnapping case!! The princes has been abducted!!
Brook: And there are pirates raining down on the tower!! We're under attack!!
Neptune: Kidnap!!!? Shirahoshi!! Who did this!!!
Zoro: Invasion at time like this...? What are we to do...?
Usopp: Why NOW! We're holed up here in the palace too!! Wh-what should we do!? No don't answer that!
Zoro: Let's slice them up.
Usopp: I SAID DON'T ANSWER IT!!

Scene changes

Luffy: Don't you think you can come out of the shark now?
Shirahoshi: N... no, I'd rather stay inside yet...
Luffy: How is it? The first time outside in ten years!
Shirahoshi: My heart is thumping... I'm doing something terrible...
Luffy: No you're not, you're just going outside! You're weird...
Shirahoshi: Is this what they call... adventure?
Luffy: Hahahaha, yeah I guess, if your heart is thumping, that must be adventure.
And you said Forest of Sea? What is that? Is there something interesting there?
Shirahoshi: It's a graveyard!! There's a grave I haven't been able to visit ever since it was made...
For ten years, I've always wanted to go there...

Deep Sea: Forest of Sea

Jinbe: It's been ten years.... since the incident that rocked the Fishman Island...
The assassination in mid daylight... time goes by fast.
The princes' have all grown to be strong warriors... But Princess Shirahoshi is still in the tower...
But none of us have forgotten your ideals....

Queen Otohime!!

(btw, Otohime is the princess in the Japanese folklore of Ryuuguu Palace)


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 16, 2011)

Sanji and Chopper find Hatchan, he is seriously injured (he has arrows in his body). Hatchan?s flashback, he?s discussing with Hoodie and Decken, the last one "touch" him and activate his ability.

At the end Jinbe appears in the Forest of the Sea.


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 16, 2011)

And here's the rest

Ryuugu Palace North-East, the passage to Hardshell Tower

Right minister: Hurry skeleton! To the king!
Pirates: Wait.. if you don't open the passage, we'll be killed by Hodi...
Right minister: King Neptune!!! It's a kidnapping case!! The princes has been abducted!!
Brook: And there are pirates raining down on the tower!! We're under attack!!
Neptune: Kidnap!!!? Shirahoshi!! Who did this!!!
Zoro: Invasion at time like this...? What are we to do...?
Usopp: Why NOW! We're holed up here in the palace too!! Wh-what should we do!? No wait don't answer that.
Zoro: Let's slice them up.
Usopp: I SAID DON'T ANSWER IT!!

Scene changes

Luffy: Don't you think you can come out of the shark now?
Shirahoshi: N... no, I'd rather stay inside yet...
Luffy: How is it? The first time outside in ten years!
Shirahoshi: My heart is thumping... I'm doing something terrible...
Luffy: No you're not, you're just going outside! You're weird...
Shirahoshi: Is this what they call... adventure?
Luffy: Hahahaha, yeah I guess, if your heart is thumping, that must be adventure.
And you said Forest of Sea? What is that? Is there something interesting there?
Shirahoshi: It's a graveyard!! There's a grave I haven't been able to visit ever since it was made...
For ten years, I've always wanted to go there...

Deep Sea: Forest of Sea

Jinbe: It's been ten years.... since the incident that rocked the Fishman Island...
The assassination in mid daylight... time goes by fast.
The princes' have all grown to be strong warriors... But Princess Shirahoshi is still in the tower...
But none of us have forgotten your ideals....

Queen Otohime!!

(btw, Otohime is the princess in the Japanese folklore of Ryuuguu Palace)


----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 17, 2011)

Cover


----------



## Edward Newgate (Feb 17, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Garudo (Feb 17, 2011)

Chapter online at MS:


----------



## Majin Lu (Feb 22, 2011)

*Spoiler from T - 2ch*

858 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/02/23(水) 13:26:31.01 発信元:143.90.177.89
第616話　復讐の記念日 
扉絵　シェルズタウン海軍基地の給仕見習いリカ(エースが牛乳届けた時の女の子。足元にはルフィの手配書4億ver) 

871 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/02/23(水) 13:43:00.11 発信元:143.90.177.89
魚人島にアナウンスが流れる。魚人島内へ魚人街の危険人物が入ってきたので一応ご報告。 
集団でショッピングには見えないので何事も無ければいいとアナウンス。 
国境警備隊とは連絡が取れず。 
多数の海獣及び魚人海賊団で襲撃に着た模様。ネプチューンと王子三人を抑えたら取るに足らんらしい。 

場面変わりロビン 
お魚ﾊﾞｽに乗り海の森に向かってる模様。 
再度場面変わり竜宮城内　襲ってきた人間海賊はゾロが全滅 

再度場面変わりフランキー 
すでに海の森へサニー号と着いていてトムさんの弟　オオカミウオ人魚のデンにｺｰﾃｨﾝｸﾞを頼んでいる。ｐ 
ココロバーさんが手紙を送っており、デンさんはﾄﾑさんの最期を知っているみたいだ。 
それに目の前にｼﾞﾝﾍﾞｴが居る。 

場面変わり竜宮城入口 
入口が空いていてホーディー及びデッケン+その他大勢は城内へ着いた。 
ﾎｰﾃﾞｨは元軍の有能な兵士だった模様。 
しらほしが居なくなったことはデッケンだと思い、どこかへ言ったことをデッケンに話したため 
ﾃﾞｯｹﾝはサンゴに乗ってルフィとしらほしの元へ・・・・・ 
｢10年間思い有ってきた二人の愛を別つものは死絶をおいて他に無し！！！｣ 
｢ﾊﾞﾎﾎﾎﾎﾎ・・・誰かのものになるくらいなら　血しぶきを上げて死ねしらほしｨ～～～｣ 
で今週は終り。セリフが多いので詳細ﾊﾞﾚが無いと分からないと思うが、とうとうはじまるよ戦いが。


----------



## luffysan (Feb 22, 2011)

There's a public accounement heard through Fishman Island.
It's a warning that dangerous individuals from Fishman district have entered inside FI
They don't look like they're coming in droves to come shopping, but hopefully nothing happens..
Translation by Ahoige of Apforums:
The border guards are unreachable.
Looks like the New Fishman Pirates brought numerous sea monsters with them, to launch an attack.
They say once they down Neptune and his three princes, the rest should be easy

Scene changes to Robin
She's riding a fish-bus, and heading to the Forest of Sea
Scene changes again to inside the Ryuguu Palace. The human pirates that attacked are all taken out by Zoro

Scene changes to Franky
He's already arrived at the Forest of Sea with Sunny.
He asked Tom's younger brother, a Bering Wolffish fishman Den to coat the ship.
Kokoro had sent them a letter, so Den already knows about how Tom died. 

Jinbe is in front of him.
Scene changes to Ryuguu palace again
The entrance is open. Hody & Decken, and their crew all entered the palace.
Hodi used to be a very capable soldier in the army.
He thinks Shirahoshi missing is Decken's doing, and told him she's missing.
Decken gets on a coral and heads to Luffy and Shirahoshi
"Only thing separating two love birds 10 years in development is death!!
Bahohoho... if you are to be someone else's, then I'll make you bleed to death, Shirahoshiii!!"

The end of chapter
T says there's a lot of lines in the chapter, so the gist of the chapter may be hard to come across without a full script.
The battle is finally starting


----------



## jeketb (Feb 22, 2011)

Chapter 616: Memorial Day of Revenge
Cover: Shells Town Marine base, Rika the waitress in training
(T mistakenly says she's the milk girl in Ace's coverstory, but Rika is the other girl who gave Zoro the sugar-rice ball)
On the ground near her feet is Luffy's 400 million wanted poster


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Verification :*  Confirmed
*Credits:* T & Aohige_Ap 
*Source:* APforum 



> Oh, missed one more additional post by T
> 
> Someone asked him how Hodi & co got in, when the pirates were all defeated by Zoro.
> For some reason the gates were open.
> ...


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Feb 23, 2011)




----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Verification :*  Confirmed
*Credits:* Aohige_Ap 
*Source:* APforum 



> Woot pics!
> 
> Couple of correction.
> Neptune is the one that accuses Vander of kidnapping the princess.
> ...


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Feb 23, 2011)

Two more pics
Credits: kaze1028
Source: APforums


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Feb 23, 2011)

*Verification :*  Confirmed
*Credits:* Aohige_Ap 
*Source:* APforum 

Den: It's Den!
[Den - Tom's younger brother : Fishman of Berling Wolffish
Shipwright and researcher of Forest of Sea]

Franky: Mr Den, you don't look anythign like him... I mean, you're a merman. Not even a blow fish.
I heard you're the brother of Tom, so I figured you'd look somewhat like him...
Den: Hahaha, that's the human way of thinking.
The races living on the surface do often look like their family members.

Den: Fishman is a little different.
Every fishman has ancient fishman genes, and merfolks have ancient merfolk genes in them.
If a shark merman was born from Octopus merfolk parent, then that means someone in the ancestry of the parents was a shark merman.

Here in Fishman Island, it's not unusual for anyone to birth any type of child.
That's why the way you humans think, the way you differentiate people depending on their looks, is hard for us to understand.

...... so in other words, anything goes with fishman/mermaid relations.
His speech pattern is very friendly and outgoing, dude's a cool guy.

Oh, and Robin says there's a Poneglyph on this island.


----------



## Majin Lu (Mar 9, 2011)

*from T*

98 ：T ◆PecpvbY4/. ：2011/03/09(水) 14:17:45.81 発信元:143.90.177.89
お待たせ 
第617 
サンゴヶ丘で大事件 
扉絵はくいなの墓の前にたたずむコウシロウ。くいなに報告。 
61巻の表紙をよく見ると嬉しい仕掛けが有るそう。 

ネプチューンはデッケンを追わせてくれと号泣 
ナミはホーディーにあるアーロンの刺青を見た。表情が曇る。 
ＥＳを使わずホーディは魚人島を破壊。竜宮城内に海水が流れ込む。 
ﾎｰﾃﾞｨｰは矢武鮫(水滴を矢にして飛ばす)で攻撃。 
兵士達に無差別に攻撃をしかける。 
国王が皆の盾に成る。 
ゾロとバトル開始。 
ゾロが一刀流、厄港鳥で出すもホーディーは味方を盾に防ぐ。 
ウソップ達に兵士たちの縄をほどくよう指示を出す。 
ｿﾞﾛ「この国との交渉は決裂だ！！人質を全員無事に返すって約束を俺たちは守れなかった！！」 
大臣「なんと律儀な」 
ホーディーの号令で魚人海賊団が向かってくるがウソップの新技 
緑星　ラフレシア　臭いにおいを放ってる 
ナミの姿が見えなくなってゾロがネプチューンの鎖を切って頼みごと。ブルックウソップを逃がしてくれと。 
ゾロＶＳホーディが始まる(水中戦) 
場所は変わりサンゴが丘　 
ルフィがサンジチョッパーハチと合流。 
メガロが限界に達ししらほし姫を吐く。人魚姫誘拐事件が国民にバレた　 
チョッパーはサンジにふりかえっちゃだめだぞ！振り返ったら命を落とすぞって言ってる(笑) 

今週からかなり熱い戦闘がはじまりますね・・・・


----------



## Edward Newgate (Mar 9, 2011)

617
Huge incident at Coral Hill
Coverstory is Koushiro in front of Kuina's grave, reporting to her (about the Strawhats & Zoro, I presume)
Apparently there's an easter egg hidden secret in volume 61 cover

Neptune begs in tears to let him chase after Decken
Nami sees Arlong's tatoo on Hodi's arm, and looks annoyed
Hodi destroys the island without the use of ES, and sea water gushes into the palace
Hodi attacks with Yabusame (shoot out water as arrows)
He randomly attacks the soldiers
The King stands in front of everyone as shield

Zoro and Hodi fight starts
Zoro uses a new one-sword move (Sorry, can't read. made-up word, need furigana to see what Oda made up here lol), but Hodi uses one of his own men as shield to block
Zoro tells Usopp to cut the ropes of the detained
Zoro: The negotiations with this country is over!! We couldn't keep the promise that we'll let go all of them in safety!!
Minister comments on how honorable he is
Hodi demands New Fishmen Pirates to attack, but Usopp uses his new move on them
Green Star Rafflesia. Foul stench.

Nami's nowhere to be seen
Zoro cuts Neptune's chains, and asks him to help Brook and Usopp escape

Zoro vs Hodi starts in the water


Meanwhile, on the Coral Hill
Luffy meets up with Sanji & Chopper
Megalo is at his limits, and pukes out the princess
The whole country is now aware of Luffy's "kidnapping of the princess"
Chopper is telling Sanji the whole time not to look back, or his life is in danger lol

End. Battle's starting to heat up this week.


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Mar 9, 2011)

From kaze1028 of ap forums:


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Mar 9, 2011)

Translation by aohige of ap forums:

Neptune: Gahh!!!
Soilder: Please your majesty, stop!
Hodi: What a foolish man you are, Neptune... What kind of king would be a shield for his men!?
As I thought, you're not fit to be a king!!!

Minister: Your majesty!!! Damn you Hodi!!!!
Usopp: How terrible, he's attacking those who can't fight back!!
And his power is in a different league than that Arlong!!

Zoro: Ittou-ryu.... Yakkoudori!!


----------



## DarkLordOfKichiku (Mar 9, 2011)

Trans of the above page:

Hodi: Don't interfere

Hodi: In my coup...


----------



## Kishido (Mar 9, 2011)




----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Minato Namikaze. (Mar 9, 2011)

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## GaaraoftheDesert1 (Mar 15, 2011)

18 名前：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E [sage] 投稿日：2011/03/15(火) 16:15:54.59 ID:QtO0lCtnP [1/2]
パラ見

サンジ、死を選んで振り返り
しらほしを見る。あまりの美しさに石化。
ルフィ縛られる。
バンダー来る。
ルフィ覇気＋なんだっけ？かの技で圧勝。

ナミは、ケイミーと海の森に向かってる。

ゾロは、ホーディの余裕？で斬り
ホーディ口から血。

もうちょっと詳しく読んでくるね。
サーセイ★ 


More spoiler


68 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2011/03/15(火) 16:49:38.37 ID:QtO0lCtnP
巻頭カラーは　どこかの市場でまったり
ルフィ　ウソは風船で飛んでる
それを窓際から見てるナミ　チャリに乗りながら見てるゾロ
風船あげる骨
食材抱え見てるサンジ　階段に座ってるフラ　日傘でロビン

618　プロポーズ

民　しらほし姫が今まさに誘拐されてる～！
チョッパー　絶対に振り返るな！
泣くしらほし
サンジ　チョッパーおれは…　夢を叶えて死を選ぶ！！！！
サンジ振り返り石化
ルフィはハチの心配
民、ルフィサンジハチチョパ縛る
そこにバンダーが飛んでくる
バンダー　しらほし～おれとー結婚しろ～！！
しらほし　タイプじゃなんですっ！

民　お逃げください　しらほし様！
ルフィ　遠くへ行かれたら護れなくなる！！
ルフィ　覇気で民を静かにする
ルフィ蹴りで（両足）バンダーの攻撃（２発）
バンダー地面に埋まる
骨抜きサンジ
しらほしに紐を解いてもらうルフィ
しらほし、メガロに乗りびげようとすると、わだつみ
わだつみに、ＪＥＴピストル
メガロの乗り、ルフィしらほし海の森を目指す

ケイミー、ナミを城を抜けて海の森に向かう
ナミ　ジンベイに会いたいの　海の森へ連れてって！

ウソップ、ゴーグル付けて海中をみると
ドン！！
ゾロ、ホーディを斬る
ホーディ白目
ホーディ部下　お頭～！！

はしょったけど、こんな感じ。
サーセイ★
__________________


----------



## Seraphiel (Mar 15, 2011)

credits: Kokolores
source: AP Forums




> Title is Proposal for obvious reasons
> 
> Chopper warns Sanji not to turn around under any circumstances. Sanji gives some speech I think about death not stopping him from achieving his dream and turns around. He petrifies.
> Luffy and Co get tied up by the townpeople and then VDD arrives and proposes to Shirahoshi. The townpeople panic, but Luffy quiets them with Haki and attacks VDD with a two-legged kick, I assume because he's still tied up, which burries VDD in the ground.
> ...


----------



## Mek Blaze (Mar 15, 2011)

Clarification on the last part of the script

Usopp puts on goggles and looks underwater.
Zoro slashes Hodi.
Hodi becomes unconcious.
Hodi's underlings yell "Boss!"


----------



## Kishido (Mar 15, 2011)

Aohige_AP said:


> ohana's bigger summary
> 
> Colored cover is Straw Hats hanging out at some marketplace
> Luffy and Usopp are flying on balloons
> ...



Better translation by Aohige


----------



## Kaizoku-O Luffy (Mar 16, 2011)

*Verification:* Confirmed 
*Source:* Ap forums
*Credits:* doflamingo_37


----------



## BadassTaisouIsBadass (Mar 16, 2011)

Full script:

テーマ：ワンピース ワンピース　第618話



ワンピース　ネタバレ

第６１８話〝プロポーズ〟

巻頭カラーのため扉絵連載なし


民「しらほし姫が今まさに誘拐されている！！！！」


ルフィ「こら弱虫なんでサメからでてくんだ！！」


しらほし「ご・・ごめんなさいルフィ様お怒りにならないでください・・えーん」



民「姫様を泣かしやがった！！極悪海賊め！！」



チョッパー「ダメだぞサンジ！絶対に振り返るな！！」


サンジ「姫、姫っておい・・まさか・・」


「振り返ったらおれの後ろに人魚姫がいるんじゃねぇだろうな！！！！」


チョッパー「いるよ！そうだよだから振りかえらないでくれサンジ！！！」

「普通の人魚で死にかけたお前が・・・」



「人魚姫なんて見たらもう一巻の終わりだよ！！！」


サンジ（人魚姫・・かの世界一の美女、海賊女帝もたじろぐという人魚達の頂点に立つ存在が今おれの背中に・ ・）


（手の届く夢に手を伸ばしもせず生き長らえるより・・・・）


「チョッパー！おれは・・夢を叶えて・・・死を選ぶ！！！」


チョッパー「お前の夢オールブルーじゃなかったのか！？」


「やめろおおおサンジいいい！！！！」


サンジがふりかえる

サンジ（え・・・・）



（おれの想像などいかに乏しいものか・・なんて壮麗・・・）

（これはまさに・・絵にも描けない）




（美しさ！！！！！！！）

チョッパー「石化したああああああああ！！！！！！！！！」



ルフィ「とにかくハチ！お前一体誰にやられたんだ！！」


ハチ「ニュー・・」

チョッパー「新しい症状だ！オカマ献血の効果かな！？」


しらほし「ルフィ様わたくしどうしたら・・・えーん・・」



民「・・・・・・」



民「捕えたぞ！！！！！」


ルフィ「おい！なんなんだお前ら！！」


民「麦わらの一味やったぞ！！！魚人島の浜人なめんな！！！」



民「お前の事も思い出したぞ、昔アーロンと一緒にいたゴロツキだな」


しらほし「あの・・違うんです皆様ルフィ様はわたくしを・・・」



民「もう大丈夫ですよ姫様こいつら全員打ち首に・・・」



ルフィ「ん？」



「おいお前ら何か飛んでくるぞ！あっち！」



民「何を！？つまらん事言ってごまかそうったって無駄だ！」


民「あれ！？おい本当に飛んでくるぞ！」


「まさか！！！あれは！！！バンダー・デッケン！！？」



デッケン「見つけたぞおおおのハズだ！！バホホホホ！！！」



「しらほし！！！！」


しらほし「バンダー・デッケン様・・・」


民「ずっと姿を暗ましてたあいつが！とうとう島に現れた！！」


「姫様逃げてください！ここはおれ達が！！」




デッケン「答えろしらほし！！ＹＥＳならば死を免れる！！！」


「バホホホこのおれと！！結・婚・しろおおおおお！！！！！」


民「何度も姫の命を狙った男が性懲りもなく求婚だと！？」





しらほし「・・・・・・・」






「タイプじゃないんですっ・・・・・・！！」


民「そういう問題！！！！！？？」



デッケン「ガーン」


「貴様おれの１０年の想いを！！！」

「踏みにじり誰と結ばれる気だ！！！！！」


「おれを想わぬお前など生きているだけ目障りだ！！死ねしらほし！！！！」



民「お逃げくださいしらほし姫！！！！」



ルフィ「逃げるな！！そこにいろ弱虫！！！！」


民「お前なに言ってんだ！さてはデッケンの手先だな！？姫に死ねと言うのか！？」





ルフィ「遠くに行かれたら守れなくなる！！！！！」





しらほし「は・・・はい！！います！！！」


民「姫様！！」



デッケン「チェアアアア！！！！！」


民「お前よくも姫様をおどして！」

ルフィ「ごめんなお前ら恨みはねぇけど！！」


「ちょっと邪魔だ！！！」


覇気で周りの民を気絶させる




チョッパー「ルフィ！！」


デッケン「あ！？」


ルフィ「！！！！！！」


デッケン「どわぁ！！！」


民「あの野郎縛られたまま・・・」


デッケン「おれとしらほしの愛のけじめをなぜ邪魔する！！！」



「さては貴様がしらほしを連れだしたのか！！！」


「ぬ！！！」


ルフィ「お前か！？弱虫にいろんなもの投げてきた奴は！！」

「ゴムゴムの・・・・」



デッケン「２人とも命は貰うぞ！２つに重ねて４つに切ってやる！！」


ルフィ「やってみろ！！」




「ＪＥＴハンマー！！！！」



デッケン「ダベブゥ！！！！」



民「あいつ・・・バンダー・デッケンを・・・」


デッケン「カ・・・カ・・・」



民「・・・まだ動くが今なら捕えられるぞ！！」



ルフィ「サメ起きろ！！」


メガロ「オォ・・ウプ・・」


ルフィ「サンジどうしたんだ！？」



チョッパー「さっきちょっと石になってて・・・今幸せそうだ・・意識はあるよ！」



ルフィ「急げ弱虫！」

しらほし「はい！・・あ・・・あんまり大きな声をお出しにならないで下さい・・・ドキドキしま す」


ルフィ「おれ達なんだかこの島に嫌われてる！ここ離れねぇと！」



民「姫様！なぜそいつのロープを！！」


しらほし「ごめんなさい皆様！！お夕食までには戻りますから！！」




ルフィ「行けサメェ！！！！」



デッケン「どけ！ゴミども！！」


民「ぎゃああ！！！」



デッケン「ハァ・・・ハァ・・・逃がすんじゃねぇ！！！」


「ワダツミ！！！！！！」



ワダツミ「うおおおおお！！！！！」


民「お・・大入道だ！！！！」


デッケン「そいつらを叩き落とせ！！！！！」


ルフィ「ゴムゴムの・・・・」



ワダツミ「了解らぞ！！！うおおおおおおお！！！」



ルフィ「ＪＥＴ銃！！！！！」



ワダツミ「あああああああ前歯があああ折られたああああ！！！」


デッケン「あのデクの棒が・・・」


ルフィ「行くぞ弱虫！！海の森！！！！」



しらほし「はいっ！！！」





【竜宮城】



海賊「ホーディのお頭！海賊と人魚の女が２人竜宮城を抜けだしました！」




ホーディ「・・・・・ほっとけ・・」







ケイミー「ナミちんいいの！？ゾロちん達置いてきて」



ナミ「全員は連れ出せなかったでしょ！？」

ケイミー「それはそうだけど」


ナミ「大丈夫よ心配して心配が当たった事ないもん」


ケイミー「みんなが強いのは知ってるけどホーディはね強い上に考えが危ない奴だってはっちんが 言ってた」



ナミ「ケイミーそれより元七武海のジンベエってどんな人？」


ケイミー「え？うーんジンベエ親分は海賊だけど竜宮城に出入りできる程人望があって・・」




ナミ「そう・・だけどアーロンと同じ海賊団にいたんでしょ！？」

「さっきのホーディって奴はアーロンの意志の継承者」


「ジンベエからルフィへの伝言・・・『ホーディとは戦うな』」


「その意味がわかった気がする」


ケイミー「え？危ないからじゃないの？」



ナミ「事件に巻き込まれるままにゾロ達がホーディを怒らせなきゃいいけど・・・」


「とにかく私・・ジンベエに会いたいの！！！」



「『海の森で待つ』って言ってたわよね！」


「この事件は大きくて根深い・・彼はそのすべてを知ってるような気がする・・・」





「ケイミー！！私を海の森へ連れてって！！！」





【竜宮城内】



ネプチューン「全兵聞け！！！」


兵「は！すぐにホーディとその一味を！！」


ネプチューン「ダメじゃもん！」


「わしがまともに戦えぬ今お前達に無駄な犠牲者を出してしまう」


「一旦城をやつらに明け渡しフカボシらと合流し再戦の時を計る！！」


兵「城を明け渡す！？ネプチューン様本気でありますか！？」



ウソップ「ゾロの奴水中で魚人相手に何ができるってんだ・・・」


ブルック「ウソップさん・・・私・・・もう・・・」



ウソップ「ん！！？」



ゾロがホーディを斬っている


ホーディ「！！？」



海賊「ホーディのお頭！！！！！！！」



ゾロ「・・・・・・」



第６１８話終わり 

cr. kaze1028 @ AP


----------



## Kishido (Mar 16, 2011)




----------



## zan (Feb 7, 2012)

*Non official spoiler thread*

Since the official one is locked I decided to make an nonoffical one.
 First spoilers

火のドラゴンはゾロが切る。
氷のドラゴンも出てくる。


船には、下半身だけが落ちてくる。
下半身動き出す。




Let's see if the mod locks this one too


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Feb 7, 2012)

152 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/07(火) 22:17:28.03 ID:2mY7mEX5P 656　燃える島の冒険
表紙はアイスバーグさんとこの大工　パウリーとか　と　海列車

この竜は一体…！？
ルフィ　おい！！コイツ今喋った！！
ウソ　バカ言え空耳だろ！！！！
ルフィ　そうかなア…！！
ウソ　コイツが竜ってだけでもおれは受け止めきれねえのに！！
ロビ　どう見ても空想上に伝わる姿そのもの…！！
ゾロ　…　まさか…！！
竜　火を吹く

うわあああ～～　で避ける　火を噴いた～～
ウソ　アチャチャチャ　こんな生き物いるわけねえ！！！夢かこれは！！！
ゾロ　おもしれえ…！！
ルフィ　うはははっ！！　ゴムゴムのオ　ＪＥＴブレッド！！
顔面にパンチ
ルフィ　…！！おおっ！！硬エなア！！コイツ！！
竜、ルフィ睨んで　しっぽで攻撃　吹っ飛ぶルフィ
ゾロ　来てみろ
竜　気配なら感じていブ！！
ゾロ　え　うわ！
攻撃かわすゾロ
ゾロ　本当だな何か喋ったぞこの竜　　三刀流…　”極””虎狩り”！！！
竜　！！！　竜口あけて牙でゾロの攻撃止める
ゾロ　ウオオオ！！くそ…！！何だこの力と硬さ！！
ルフィ　ん～！！　んにゃろオ～～！！！！　で蹴り
竜　グロロロロ！！
ゾロ　…！！　ルフィ！！
ルフィ　喋った！！！ほらみろ！！！
ウソ　おれにも聞こえた…何でだ！？
ロビ　…
竜飛ぶ
ルフィ　！？飛んだぞ！！うほ～～！
竜　ブ！！お前達も七武海の仲間か！！？　火を噴く
うわあああ！！！
ウソ　ぎゃあ～～熱！また喋った！！！
ロビ　七武海と言ったわね　恨みでもあるのかしら…！！
ゾロ　ルフィコイツはおれにやらせろ！！ブッた斬る！！
ルフィ　よし！わかった！！　ほんじゃ　ルフィ壁に手をかけて飛ぶ
ルフィ　たたき落してくる！！
ルフィ炎よけながら竜の背中に乗る

ルフィ　は？？
竜　ブ…しかしこの涼しさいとおかし！！炎が涼しいブ！！！
ルフィ　おーい！！大変だー！！竜の頭に　人間が刺さってる～！！
ウソ　ええ！！？どんな状況だ！！？
ロビ　じゃあしゃべってたのわ…
竜首を後ろに折りルフィに噛みつこうとする　ルフィ竜の羽を掴んで竜の口に突っ込む
竜落ちる

ゾロ　ウソップ！！
ウソ　わかったよ！！必殺　緑星！！「トランポリア」！！
ゾロ　一刀流　”居合””死　獅子　歌歌”！！
竜を斬る
ウソ　ウオ～　すげ～
ルフィ　なはははは！ウマそう竜！
ゾロ　島の炎でＢＢＱができる

    サニー号では
    サンジが料理を持って、外に出ると　みんな寝てる
    サンジ　霧？違う！！（しまった　だいぶ吸っちまった！！みんなガスで眠ってんだ！！自然ガスか！？それと も何者か船内へ！？
    島に行った４人に小電電虫を　もってりゃいいが…　なんとか知らせ…）サンジも眠ってしまう

    ガスマスク付けた４人組
    ガス１　人間２人に人間らしき鉄人一体　ペット一匹…　全員縛りあげろ
    ガス２　おう！！　海賊だあつらえむき…　”Ｍ”（マスター）に捧げよう　海賊が消息を絶っても…誰も騒ぎ はしない

    島内
    ルフィ、竜に刺さってる人を抜く！！
    ルフィ　ぎゃあああ　ちぎれた～　ごめ～ん

    下半身だけの人が出てくる
    ウソ　バカ！！ごめんで済むか　殺しちまったあ～！！
    下半身　おお！離れられたでござブ！！
    ルフィ　え～！！喋った何だこれゾンビ！！？
    ウソ　化け物～
    ロビン、竜を指さし　どういうこと？こっちにも体がちぎれた跡なんてないわ
    ウソ　じゃ　元から下半身だけなのか！？結構でけエな…
    ルフィ　個性的だなーお前
    下半身回し蹴りしながら　ブ誰か知らブが道を通せブ　拙者こんな場所で死ぬわけにいかぬのだブ！！！逃がし はせぬブぞ…！

    走り出す下半身
    ルフィ　あ！！逃げた！！
    下半身　あの戯けた七武海めが！！！
    ルフィ　おい待て！！お前おれの仲間になれエ！！！
    ウソ　やめろ～～～！！


    何がどーなってる！？
    終わり★サーセイ


----------



## Kishido (Feb 7, 2012)

First half

Cover story is Iceburg and his Shipwrights (Paulie and the like) and the Sea Train

What on earth is this dragon...?!
Luffy: Hey! This guy talked just now!
Usopp: Don't be stupid we must have misheard!
Luffy: Hmm I guess you're right.
Usopp: Because I'm still having trouble dealing with the fact that this is a dragon!
Robin: No matter how you look at it this is indeed the creature spoken of in fantasy!
Zoro: ...no way!!
(The dragon blows fire)

*while dodging* Uwahhhh! It blew fire!
Usopp: Achachacha! There's no way this can exist! Are we dreaming!?
Zoro: How exciting!!
Luffy: Uhahaha! Gomu gomu JET Bullet!
Luffy punches it in the face
Luffy: ...!! Ohhh! This guy's skin is hard!!
*they stare each other down; dragon attacks with tail; Luffy deflects*
Zoro: Eh! Uwaa!
*Zoro and the dragon exchange blows*
Zoro: It's true, this dragon really talked! Santoryuu: Goku Toragari (Quindecillion Tiger Hunt)
Dragon: !! *the dragon opens its mouth and stops Zoro's attack with its fangs*
Zoro: Uoooo! Shit! What's with this power!? And this stiffness!?
Luffy: Nnnn.... Take this! *he kicks*
Dragon: Gurorororo!
Zoro: ...! Luffy!
Luffy: It talked! Hey look!
Usopp: I heard it too! What's up with that?!
Robin: ...
*the dragon leaps*
Luffy: It jumped! Uho!
Dragon: Bu! Are you lot also friends of the Shichibukai? *it breathes fire*
Uwaaaa!
Usopp: Gyaaa... this heat! And it talked again!
Robin: It said Shichibukai. I wonder if it has some sort of grudge...
Zoro: Luffy leave this one to me. I'll cut it down!!\
Luffy: Ok! Got it! *Luffy launches off a wall into the air*
Luffy: I'll knock it down for you!
*Luffy rides on its back while avoiding the flames*

Luffy: Ha?
Dragon: Bu... but this coolness is strange. These flames are cool!!
Luffy: Hey we've got a problem! There's a person stuck to the dragon's head!
Usopp: Ehh!? What sort of state are they in?!
Robin: Ah, so the one who was talking...
*the dragon tries to snap at Luffy, but Luffy grabs its wing and thrusts it into its mouth*
*the dragon falls*

Zoro: Usopp!
Usopp: Got it! Hissastu Midori Boshi (Sure Kill Green Star): Tramporia!"
Zoro: Ittouryuu (1-Sword Style) Igoshi Shishi Sonson (somethingDeath: Lion Song)
*the dragon is killed*
Usopp: Uooo! Amazing!
Luffy: Nahahaha! This dragon looks delicious!
Zoro: We could have a barbecue with this island's flames.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 7, 2012)

On the Sunny Go
    Sanji is carrying food, but when he goes outside, everyone else is sleeping
    Sanji: Mist? No...! (I'm done for too. I've already inhaled!! Everyone's asleep because of this gas! Is it natural? Or has someone boarded? It's good that those four who went to the island have the mini Denden Mushi but... if only I could reach them somehow) Sanji also passes out.
    A group of 4 wearing gas masks
    Gas 1: Two humans... a human like iron man... and a pet. Tie 'em all up.
    Gas 2: Oh! Pirates are actually the most suitable... we'll give them to M (master) as tribute! No one's going to mind if a few pirates go missing!

    On the island
    Luffy removes the guy who was stuck to the dragon
    Luffy: Gyaa! Sorry I ripped you apart!

    A person who is just a lower half of a body emerges
    Usopp: Stupid! You think sorry is enough!? You killed him!
    Lower half: Ohh! I'm separated!
    Luffy: Ehhh! It talked! What is this, a zombie?!
    Usopp: A ghost...
    Robin: How did you come to be stuck to the dragon? And why is there no damage from being ripped apart?
    Usopp: So you were just a lower half from the start? Awfully big...
    Luffy: That's a pretty personal question!
    *the lower half, while spinning and kicking*: Bu Make way, make way bu! There's no way I could die in a place like this bu! Gotta run bu!

    *lower half of the body starts running*
    Luffy: Ah! It's running!
    Lower half: That stupid Shichibukai...!!
    Luffy: Hey wait! Join my crew!
    Usopp: Cut that out!

    What's going on here?!?


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

T's here, more to come I guess.

13 いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね [sage] 2012/02/15(水) 15:47:51.49 発信元:143.90.223.33 ID:
海賊無双情報は青雉マゼランﾊﾟｼﾌｨｽﾀ　チャレンジモードの写真(ボスが多数出てくる)
扉絵　解体　ザンバイ
燃える島は湖を挟んで反対側は凍っている山
鳥人間をウソップが見つける
サンジ達一行は牢屋の中でバラバラになった生首を見つける　しゃべる生首
生首はワノ国の人間
息子を探しにきたそうな　一緒に脱出しようと提案するも海賊と知り拒絶
ﾌﾗﾝｷｰビームで牢をでるとそこには巨大な子供が多数


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

29 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/02/15(水) 16:13:16.65 発信元:143.90.223.33
ブルックのみ行方不明！
生首組み換えできる位バラバラだったからやっぱりバギーかなぁ？


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

Steven D. Teach said:
			
		

> The flaming island is separated/on a lake with a frozen mountain on the other side. Usopp spots a flying dude/birdman. Sanji and co are led into a jail and find a dismembered head. The dismembered head talks. It’s a citizen of Wano country. Looks like he came to find his son. He refuses to be acquainted with pirates? (I'm assuming it's Sanji and co who propose they break out together.) Anyway, they bust out of the jail with a Franky beam. Outside of the jail are a bunch of gigantic kids.
> 
> Kinda sloppy, at work, will give another look-see. Boss sitting behind me.



Translation from Steven


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

35 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/02/15(水) 16:20:24.45 発信元:143.90.223.33
ローって縦にバラバラにできたっけ？
顔が12マス位にバラバラになってたから見た目的にバギーの能力に見えたからさ


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

130 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 18:03:17.56 ID:nu0m6aeYP 657　生首
表紙ザンバイたちが、船の注文受けてる

下半身と戯れるルフィ
ゾロ、氷山を見つける

建物の上に　鳥人間見つけるウソ


船組
サンジ蹴りで、霧をはらす
皆おきる。どこかの部屋。

そこにバラバラの顔が落ちてくる　喋る。
パーツがくっついて顔になる

生首がしゃべってるー！と、みんなびっくり
フランキー壁壊す
サンジ　生首の髪をつかむ
「ワノ国の侍！！　このチョンマゲはワノ国特有のヘアスタイルだ」と説明

防護服着たやつらが、壁壊した音に気づいて追ってくる
逃げる
サンジ　ドアをけ破る

そこには、ちょっと大きい子供がいる。

そこで終わり。サーセイ


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

142 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 18:06:49.22 ID:nu0m6aeYP
下半身は　息子を助けにきたって言ってる。

顔パーツは、ちゃんと顔にすると
ゴエモンみたいな顔だよ。
あの目の下のアイラインみたいの。
隈取りっていうんだっけ？あんなんついてる

147 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 18:07:38.20 ID:nu0m6aeYP
ルフィ組みの下半身と

船組みの顔は

同一だと思われます。

164 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 18:10:25.72 ID:nu0m6aeYP
>>142

下半身は　?
顔は　息子を助けにきたって言ってる。

167 ：ohana ◆IR7jauNn4E ：2012/02/15(水) 18:11:42.99 ID:nu0m6aeYP 大きな子供たちは

フランキーなんかより全然大きい
見た目は空島の子供たちみたいな
ケイミーが連れてた、小さい人魚みたいな顔


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

Cover--Zanbai and dudes taking orders for a ship. (was that his name?)

Luffy is goofing around with the lower half of the body.
Zoro spots an iceberg.

Ussop spots a birdman on top of a building.

Sanji kicks away the mist
Everyone wakes up, in some room.

A separated face/head shows up in there and speaks
It rearranges its parts together and becomes a face

Everyone is shocked at the talking head.
Franky blows down the wall, Sanji grabs the head by the hair
Sanji notices the head has a samurai-topknow, the signature hairstyle of Wano country, dude is a Wano samurai.

The dudes in the gasmasks/clothing from before hear the ruckus and come chasing in
Sanji runs and breaks down the door

Right there is a pretty big child.

EDIT: Missed the other parts. Ohana says the face looks like Goemon. Thinks the head and the lower half of the body are the same person, and that the lowerhalf claims to be searching for their son.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

For the record, by Goemon I am assuming we are talking about 
Kinda a ninja robin hood, Ohana notes that the face has eyeliner, which is how Goemon is depicted in a modern movie version.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

フランキーなんかより全然大きい
見た目は空島の子供たちみたいな
ケイミーが連れてた、小さい人魚みたいな顔

The kid is a lot bigger than Franky.
Kinda looks like the kids on Sky Island
Face is sort of like Caimie's merpeople she had with her.

Didn't look at 2ch but I assume Ohana was replying to someone asking what the child looked like.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

Oh. Bad news. OP will be absent next week.


----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)




----------



## Kishido (Feb 15, 2012)

Full script


*Spoiler*: __ 



第６５７話生首


世界の甲板からvol.39「美食の町プッチ　船の購入・修理・解体・船のことならザンバイ御 用組合」


【パンクハザード島】


ルフィ「見ろよほら！くっついたぞ！！」

「こういうのなんていうんだっけ！ウソップ！！！」


ウソップ「ケンタウロスか？」


ルフィ「ケンタウロス！！わっはっはっはっは！！」


ルフィの背中に下半身だけのやつがくっついている

？「くそ・・・また何かにくっつけられたでござブ」

ルフィ「参ったかお前！おれは竜食って竜パワーがついたんだ！」


ウソップ「竜うまかったけどもう腹いっぱい！この肉ほぼお前食うんだから自分で持てよ！」


ロビン「趣味が悪いわよルフィ」


ルフィ「そうか？ん？」


下半身があばれる


ウソップ「見ろ！従うハズがねぇ！！そういう生物はいねぇんだ！」

「そっかで上半身が困ってるに決まってる！持ち主に返せ！」

ルフィ「お前は夢のないやつだなウソップ」


ゾロ「おい！お前らこっち来てみろ！」


ルフィ「ゾロだ！いたか！？サムライと斬られた奴！！」


ゾロ「・・・・見ろ」


ルフィ「お・・・・」


ウソップ「えええええ！！！！！！」



「雪山！！！！！！デカ湖を挟んで島の反対は雪山・・いや氷の山だ！！」


「かたやこっちにゃ活火山があってこの熱気！！どういう島だよ！」


ロビン「１つ謎が解けたわね」


ウソップ「そうか！電伝虫の・・・寒いって声・・じゃあ・・・」


「殺人侍とその犠牲者はあっち側にいるんだ！」


ルフィ「おもしれえ島だな！！雪降ってるよなあの山！！今暑いしかき氷くいてえ！」


ウソップ「向こういったら寒いだろ！それに遠すぎる一旦船に戻ろう！」


「ん？」


「・・・・・・・・」



？「・・・・・・・・・」



ハネのはえた人？みたいなのが遠くからルフィたちをみている



ウソップ「ギャー！！！見たか今の！！」


ルフィ「何が」

ウソップ「鳥だよ！いや鳥で・・・人だよ！！」

ゾロ「あ？」

ウソップ「だから鳥が・・・」











フランキーが目をさまし起き上がる


フランキー「あ？」


サンジ「オラァ！！」

フランキー「サンジ　お前何をはしゃいでる」


サンジ「ハァ・・・ハァ・・・おう起きたか」


ナミ「見たらわかるでしょ？」

フランキー「！？」


チョッパー「おれ達閉じ込められちゃったよーフランキー！」


サンジがドアを蹴っ飛ばしていた

フランキー「は！？おい！ここどこだ！？」

「んー？おれぁ甲板で深海魚のデザート食ってて・・・」

「？？思いだせねぇ」


ナミ「推測だけど誰かが船に催眠ガスを撃ちこんで」

「眠ってる間に私達攫われちゃったみたいなの」


サンジ「ガスが船に充満してたのには間違いねぇ・・・・」

「面目ねぇもう少し早く気づいてれば・・・」



チョッパー「おれ達売られちまうのかなー!人攫いかなーっ！！」



フランキー「だが船にいたメンバーならブルックはどうした？」


ナミ「わかんないここにいたのは４人だけ」

チョッパー「人攫いだからガイコツは関係ねぇんじゃねぇか！？」


フランキー「おめぇも人とは言えねぇだろ」

サンジ「お前もだよ！もういいよ！！」




？「お主達判じ物は好きか？」


「異国語でパズル」




ナミ「え？誰か喋った？」

フランキー「いや・・・おれ達じゃねぇ・・」


チョッパー「多分コレだ！！」

？「コレとはなんだ！！！」


チョッパー「わー！！！」


サンジ「なんだこりゃ」

フランキー「新種の電伝虫か？」

チョッパー「８匹もいるぞ気が付かなかった」



？「虫畜生ではない！！」

「おぬしらそう悪党ではないと見受ける！」

「これら全てを拙者の顔でござる！」

「すまんがちと組み上げてくれんか！？」


フランキー「顔？？・・・そういやこれは口でこれは目で・・・」


チョッパー「本当だ！顔になった！」

？「だいぶパーツが余っておるでござる！」

ナミ「こうじゃない？」

？「全然違うぞ！」


サンジ「これがいいよ」

フランキー「だはは！」

？「遊んでおらんか！？」



全員「できた！こうだ！人の顔になった！！」

首と髪の毛の位置が逆になってる


？「少々アゴと頭に違和感を感じるが・・まあいいでござるかたじけない！！」



全員「生首が喋ってる！！」

？「遅いわ！！！」

チョッパー「なんで生きてんだ！？悪霊か！？」

？「拙者にもわからん！好きで首だけでおるのではない！」


「名も知らぬある者に斬られたでござる」

「死んだとおもいきやこのあり様！！」


「敵に斬られて生かされるなど武士の恥！！！」


「腹を斬って朽ち果てたい所であるが」

「今は生き恥を晒しても成し遂げねばならぬ事がある！！」

以後生首

ナミ「バギーみたい変なの」


「ところであんたここがどこか知ってんの？」


生首「あんただと！？女身空が武士である拙者に！？なんだその物言いは！」

「女なれば男の後ろ散歩下がってしとやかに慎ましく者を申せ！！」


ナミ「なによコンニャロー生首のくせに生意気よ！」

「顔を組み立ててあげた恩人に対して！」

生首「やめよ！！・・・む・・・娘が暴力を！！」


「一体どこの異国の女！なんと無礼で勝ち気な！」

「しかし・・・みぐるみを剥がされ傷心なのであろう心中察しよう・・・」


ナミ「別にみぐるみなんか剥がされてないわよ！」

「こういうファッション！！！」


生首「なんと淫らな！！乳バンドのみではないか！！」


ナミ「あらお嫌い？」

生首「お好きでござる！！！！」


サンジ「てめぇ色目を・・・・・」

生首「罠でござる」


「痛い・・痛い・・かゆい！！そうか・・・異国の女は乳バンドで暮らすのかでは好きだ」


「さておぬしら一体何者だ！船から連れてこられた話は聞いていた」

サンジ「俺達は海賊だ」


生首「！！？海賊！！！」

チョッパー「多分頭蓋骨折れてるけど痛くねえのかな・・・・」



生首「海賊かおぬしら！！道理で野蛮！！」



「拙者吐くほど海賊が大嫌いでござる！！！」


ナミ「！？」


生首「時同じくこの氷の島に居合わせた縁で」

「共に脱出をと考えたが残念！海賊ではな」



フランキー「ん？？おいおい氷の島ってなんなんだ」

「ここは燃える島じゃねぇのか！」


チョッパー「そうだそうだ！海まで燃えるボーボーの島だ！！」


ナミ「・・いえ待って可能性はある、あんたここを氷の島だと言うのねでも・・火山の噴火音聞こえなかった！ ？」

生首「時折爆音はしたが拙者流水の海より氷の島へ入っただけ」

「もう拙者に話しかけるな海賊め！！」


ナミ「やっぱり船から見た冬の空・・・間違いじゃなかった！ルフィたちが入ってった燃える島は 」


「裏から見れば氷の島でつまり私たち島の反対側へ連れてこられたんだ！」


「誰が何の為にかはこの部屋を出て確認するしかないけど・・・」


サンジ「だがナミさん扉堅くて・・・」


フランキー「どいてろコーラは満タンだ！！」

サンジ「！おいおいちょっと待て！」


フランキー「フランキィー！！！！」



「ラディカルビーーーーム！！！！」



「開いたぞ出よう」

サンジ「ダテじゃねぇなその変な体！！」

チョッパー「おれもビームだしてえなー！」

生首「・・・・・・・・！！！」




サンジ「・・・お前どうすんだ」

「おれ達が海賊じゃなきゃ一緒に逃げたかったんじゃねぇのか？」


生首「黙れ海賊！」

サンジ「一人で首だけで逃げられる見込みはねぇだろう？」


生首「何をする！！」


サンジ「なぁワノ国の・・・侍！！！」


髪の毛と首の位置を戻す


チョッパー「ええ！！！サムライ！！？そいつが！！」



サンジ「このチョンマゲはワノ国特有の髪型だ」

チョッパー「じゃあ電伝虫の人斬りコイツなのか！？」



？「あっちで爆音が！急げ！捕らえた海賊達じゃねぇか！？」


ナミ「サンジ君！チョッパー急いで！追手が！」



サンジ「おれ達はお前に斬られた奴からの緊急信号を受けてここに来るハメになったんだ侍！！！ 」



チョッパー「サンジ！急ごう！コエー侍置いてってくれよ！！！」

侍「拙者己を恥じる様な人斬りはせぬ！！！！」

サンジ「！？」





侍「この島に！！息子を助けに来た！！！」

「邪魔する者は何万人でも斬る！！！！」



サンジ「・・・・・・・」





チョッパー「連れてきたのか！？あぶねーよそいつ！！」

サンジ「責任はおれがとる！」

「扉だ！！」



子供「わっ」

子供「だれ？」


巨人の子供？みたいなのがたくさんいる


サンジ「でけぇ・・・子供！！？」


侍「子供っ！？」


フランキー「子供だらけ！！なんだここ！！！」




第６５７話　終わり

次号は休載致します再開は１４号です


----------



## Louis-954 (Mar 14, 2012)

From T.



> ﾛｰとスモーカーの場所に脱出してきたサンジﾁｮｯﾊﾟｰ子供達到着
> 海軍だ逃げろといい城の中に戻る
> 追おうとする海軍
> それを止めるロー　(ルームの範囲が広がった？)海軍船を浮かす


Law engaged Smoker, Tashigi, and the G-5 Marines in combat. Sanji's group is heading towards the action.


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

Alternate translation of the spoiler by CCC from Apforums.



> Sanji, Chopper, and the children arrive where Law and Smoker are.
> They say "It's the Marines!" and run back towards the castle.
> The Marines pursue.
> Law stops them (has the scope of his "Room" gotten wider?) and makes the Navy ship float (in the air, I assume)


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

More spoilers from T.



> 第660話　王下七武海　トラファルガー　ロー
> 
> 研究所内を逃げるﾁｮｯﾊﾟｰ達　子供から連れてこられた理由を聞く(病気が壱年で直るとつれ てこられる)
> 途中入った部屋では囚人服の人間が氷漬けになってる
> ...


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Mar 14, 2012)

Translation by CCC



> 660: Shichibukai Trafalgar Law
> Chopper's group is running away. (Not sure about this next line but...) the kids ask why they're able to tag along (it's because their sickness can be cured in one year)
> Along the way there's a room with a person in a prisoner's outfit being submerged in ice
> 
> ...


----------



## Viper (Mar 14, 2012)

Hmmm, so he has an attack called "Room- Tact".


----------



## Grumpy Zoro (Mar 14, 2012)

is out.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks to T. 16 char.

扉絵マゼラン　

水面をバズーカで打たれ船を沈められるルフィ達　
湖の中には鮫　襲われるゾロ
ボスと呼ばれる男はワニのケンタウルス

ブルックが現れボス達の銃を凍らす。
陸に上がったルフィ達　濡れて凍えて寒すぎるので敵の服を奪おうと企む
ルフィ達の正体に気付きビビるボス


ローは海軍の船を島とくっつけオブジェの様にする。
サンジ達も逃がすわけにはいかないと言いサンジ達に向かって刀を突いた　
四人の空だから心臓？らしきハートが飛び出たとたん四人が入れ替わった
ナミの体にサンジ
サンジの体にﾁｮｯﾊﾟｰ
ﾌﾗﾝｷｰの体にナミ
ﾁｮｯﾊﾟｰの体にﾌﾗﾝｷｰ

七武海が政府の人間に攻撃するのは協定違反で本部にチクってやると海兵達が脅すもデンデンムシ等ローに取ら れた。
ロー『お前らがこの島で見た物すべて　本部にも政府にも報告はさせねぇ』

ローはオペオペの実の改造自在人間。スモーカーと対決


タシギが攻撃しに行くも切られた。たしぎの覇気じゃ受けられなかった。

次週


----------



## Kingdom Key (Mar 21, 2012)

According to a guy on ap Law's df is revealed to be the Ope Ope no Mi (ope short for operation)


----------



## Kishido (Mar 21, 2012)

541 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/03/21(水) 16:15:08.46 発信元:218.46.115.72
>>540
名前はボスとしか紹介が無かったけど　元懸賞金8000万になってたし、さっき茶ひげの画像見たけど完全一 致

545 ：いやあ名無しってほんとにいいもんですね：2012/03/21(水) 16:23:42.52 発信元:218.46.115.72
たしぎ真っ二つ

茶ひげは元海賊　懸賞金8006万ベリーだったわ

扉絵
所長になったハンニャバル(マゼランの格好)とドミノ
第661話　追剥のでる湖


----------



## Kishido (Mar 21, 2012)

Magellan on the cover page

Luffy and the gang have their boat sunk by a bazooka that hits the water's surface
There's a shark in the lake. Zoro is attacked.
The man called Boss is a crocodile centaur.

Brook appears and freezes the guns of the Boss and his group
Having emerged just fine, but still freezing and wet, Luffy schemes to steal the enemies' clothes.
The Boss is scared upon realizing who he's facing.

Law creates an objet d'art by sticking the Marine ship to the island
He faces Sanji's group (Sanji says "There's no way we're gonna run!") and attacks with his power
The hearts of the four pop out and they essentially switch identities.
Sanji is in Nami's body.
Chopper is in Sanji's body.
Nami is in Franky's body.
Franky is in Chopper's body.

The Marines threaten to tattle on Law for breaking the don't-attack-the-government pact (part of being a Shichibukai), so he snatches up their Denden Mushis
Law: "I won't allow you to report to the government or to headquarters all that you've seen here."
Law has the Ope Ope no Mi (Operation Operation Fruit)- he's a Free-mod Human. He confronts Smoker.

Tashigi moves to attack but it also cut down. Her haki wasn't enough (?)


----------



## Admiral Kizaru (Mar 21, 2012)

Extra: Tashigi is cut in two; cover is Hannyabal, the new warden, having Magellan's appearance, standing with Domino.


----------



## Kishido (Mar 21, 2012)




----------



## Kirito (Mar 21, 2012)

Full script thanks to redon.

ワンピース　ネタバレ

第661話“追い剥ぎの出る湖”

世界の甲板からvol.42「インペルダウン　ハンニャバル監獄署長＆ドミノ看守長」


【パンクハザード島の中心の湖　ルフィサイド】

ルフィ「またバズーカ撃ってきた！！」

「わっかんねぇやつらめー！！！」

「船沈める気だ！！！」



「うわあああああああああああああ」



ケンタウロス「よぉし！やったぞ！ボート転覆だ！！！」


【ボス　ワニのケンタウロス（元海賊　懸賞金8006万B）】


ボス「バカ野郎ども・・・始めから水面狙えばいいんだよ」

ケンタウロス「いやぁ・・まさか銃弾砲弾をはね返す能力者だとは思わねぇから」

ボス「能力者は沈めりゃ終わりだ・・！！」



ゾロ「ぶはっ！！」

ウソップ「ギャー！つめてぇ！こんなところに数分いたら凍っちまうよ！！！」

ゾロ「まさか湖の真ん中で砲撃されるとはな・・・・」

ウソップ「反撃するヒマはあったどルフィ！！」

「おべーが友達になろうなんていってるから！！」


ルフィ「ごべんもういい・・・ともらちにならなくて・・・」


ゾロ「おいウソップお前ちょっと二人抱えてろ！！」

「ぶった斬ってやるあいつら！！」


ウソップ「急いで・・・お・・おれもう・・」



ゾロ「ウ！！！！」


ウソップ「え！？」

「おい！ろーひたろろ！！？」

ゾロ「水の中に・・・・！！！！」


サメがゾロを噛み付いている


ウソップ「！！？ギャー！！！サメー！！湖に！！！？」


ボス「ウォッホッホバカめ！ここは正確には海！！」


「赤犬と青キジが戦った爆心地のような穴に・・・」

「島に入った巨大な裂け目から海水が流れ込みできた湖だ！！」

「海の生物もいて当然！」


ウソップ「うわぁゾロ！！ゾロがサメに食われた！！サメコエーサメー！！！」

ボス「よくねらえ！もうあいつらに何もできねぇ！吹きとばせ！」


ウソップ「あっちもこっちももうダメだ！！！！」



「なんだよこんな人生の終わり想像してなかったよ！！！」


ボス「うてぇ！！！！！！」


ケンタウロス「！！！！？」

銃が爆発する



ウソップ「え・・・・」


ゾロ「なんだ！なにが起きた！！」


ウソップ「ああ！！！！」






「ブルックーーー！！！！！」


ブルック「極寒の吹雪より更に凍てつく黄泉の風！！！」

「ああ忠告が遅れました　銃身を凍らせましたので・・・」


「撃てば爆発いたしますよ！！！」



ボス「おのれ！何者だこのガイコツマスク！！」

ブルック「名乗るほどの者じゃないブルックです！」


「黄泉の国より蘇り麦わらの船長に・・・第二の命預けた白骨！！」

「人呼んでソウル・キング！！！」


ケンタウロス「いつの間にどんなトリックを！てめぇ許さねぇ！！」

ブルック「許さないとは！！！」




「コッチのセリフです！！！」

「もう仲間を失うのはコリゴリですよ！！」


ケンタウロス「おわぁ！速い！コイツ戦えるぞ！！」


ボス「ん？」


サメがういてくる


ボス「サメがやられてる！おいさっきのやつらはどこだ！？」


ゾロ「ハァ・・・ハァ・・・いいところに来てくれたブルック！！」

ブルック「ヨホホちょうどこちらに走る用がありまして！ご無事でよかった！」




ゾロ「やってくれたな半人半獣共！」

「こちとらサメごときに食いちぎられる程やわな鍛え方してねぇんだ！！」


ボス「・・・・・・・・！？」


ゾロ「鍛えても寒さにゃ強くはなれねぇがな・・・！！」


ルフィ「凍るっ！！」

「凍りそうだ！！！！」

ウソップ「らからおめーらおんあおーいえおっあんおいあ（だからおめーらこんな装備で極寒の地 は）」


ロビン「だけど見て・・私達・・運がいい・・・・」

「彼らとの出会いに感謝しなくちゃ・・・・」



ケンタウロス「ボス！奴らそこまで！」

ボス「・・・・ああだが待てコイツら見覚えがある！！」


ゾロ「おれは右から４番目のやつ・・・」

ルフィ「おれはそのとなりのがいいな・・・」


ケンタウロス「ん？何言って・・・」



ルフィゾロロビン「暖かそうな服！！！！！！」

ウソップ「よひいへ！おえおーあむん！（よしいけおれのも頼む！）」




ケンタウロス「うおー！あいつらコート狙ってねぇか！追い剥ぎか！！」

ボス「思い出したぞあの帽子！！２年前の最悪の世代のルーキーだ！！」

「そうだ火拳の弟・・・！！！」


「４億の海賊麦わらのルフィだ！！！」




【研究所　正面玄関】


海兵「ぎゃー！！みろスモさん！だからコイツと関わりたくねぇんだ！！！」




ロー「あいつらも逃がすわけには・・・侍もいたな・・・・」



チョッパー「急げハチョー！こっちだ子供達！！」

侍「おい戻ってくれというとろうが！今の男でござる！拙者をきった男！！」


サンジ「え！？本当か！？じゃああいつが体持ってんのか！？」


侍「いやそれはおそらく違うが・・・」

サンジ「じゃあ話は後だ海軍の所へは戻れねぇ！」



フランキー「おいコレァ何だうすい膜みてぇな」


ロー「・・・・・・」

サンジとナミとフランキーとチョッパーの心臓を狙う


ロー「シャンブルズ」



サンジ「！」

ナミ「！」

フランキー「！」

チョッパー「！」



４人「なんだ・・・変な感じだった・・・」








ナミ「とにかく急いで走れ！！クソガキ共！アレ・・・タバコ落としたか・・・！！？」

サンジ「ホチャー！ワチョー！おれについてこい！！！・・・・・！？」

フランキー「もー！こんな時に何バカやってんのよサンジ君！！・・・・！！？」

チョッパー「今週のおれはスーパー！裏口くらいすぐ見つける！！！・・・・・！！？」



子供「え！？お・・お兄ちゃんたち・・・」







海兵「一旦ひこうぜ中将！コイツの能力気味悪すぎる！！！」

スモーカー「・・・・・」


海兵「軍艦を飛ばすわぶった斬るわそれをぶつけてくるわ！！」

「こんなやつとは戦えねぇ！！！」



「しかもアレ・・・！！船の半分は島の岩盤とくっついて妙なオブジェにしやがった！」


「くそぉ！船がなきゃ基地にも帰れねぇ！！」

「七武海は政府の直属！！お前俺達に攻撃すんのは協定違反だぞ！」

「トラファルガー！！！本部にチクってやるぜ！！！」


「称号剥奪だ！！！」


ロー「心配無用・・・・」


「スキャン」



海兵「うわあああ！！なんだこれ！！」


ロー「・・・・・」


海兵「あれ！？ないぞ！まさかおれのも！」

「あそこにあんのおれたちの電伝虫！！全部とられた！！！！」



ロー「お前らがこの島で見た者全て本部にも政府にも報告はさせねぇ」


スモーカー「オペオペの実の改造自在人間・・・！！！！」


「・・・・だったな・・！！！」


ロー「・・・・・！！！」

スモーカー「太刀筋に入るなお前ら！！！！」


海兵「は！？」


「ぎゃあああああああ」

「斬られたああああああ・・・・・アレ！？生きてる？」


スモーカー「お前ら邪魔だ！！サークルから出てろ！」

「ローの作った円内にいる間は手術台にのせられた患者だと思え！！」


「ここは手術室！！！」


「奴はこの空間を完全に支配執刀する！！！！」


「死の外科医だ！！！！」



たしぎ「トラファルガーあなたがその気なら！！」

スモーカー「やめろたしぎ！！お前の覇気じゃ受けきれねぇ！！」



たしぎの体がローに斬られる


海兵「大佐ちゃーーーん！！！！！」





第６６１話　終わり


----------

